# Breaking: Muslim Beheads Coworker In Oklahoma



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?

Police: Woman beheaded at Oklahoma workplace





> MOORE, Okla. - Police say a woman who was killed by a co-worker at a food distribution center in suburban Oklahoma City was beheaded and that witnesses have said the suspect had been trying to convince co-workers to convert to Islam.
> 
> Moore Police Sgt. Jeremy Lewis said Friday that 30-year-old Alton Nolen had been terminated from Vaughan Foods in Moore shortly before the incident took place on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Colleen Hufford, 54, was beheaded and another woman, 43-year-old Traci Johnson, was stabbed. Both victims were employees of Vaughan Foods, but according to Lewis, it appeared the women were not targeted and were instead stabbed at random.



Woman beheaded at Oklahoma workplace police say - CBS News


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 26, 2014)

Workplace violence. Nothing to see here, certainly no need for 24/7 news coverage. Eric Holder resigned. Snooki had a new baby. Some Duck Dynasty kid is on Dancing With the Stars.

Priorities.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 26, 2014)

What do you propose we do?

Beat up some Muslims?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Workplace violence. Nothing to see here, certainly no need for 24/7 news coverage. Eric Holder resigned. Snooki had a new baby. Some Duck Dynasty kid is on Dancing With the Stars.
> 
> Priorities.



Yep, you watch, spineless Obama wont dare call it terrorism.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

interesting , a BEHEADING in Oklahoma !!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> interesting , a BEHEADING in Oklahoma !!



Shocking yes, but you knew it was only a matter of time this would be happening even in the heartland.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

Shariah law might condone the beheading depending on what the woman did !!


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

DIVERSITY is a wonderful thing DD !!


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Police Reveal Gruesome Beheading Detail in Oklahoma Food Distribution Plant Murder TheBlaze.com

A trigger happy reserve deputy shot a peaceful innocent Muslim in Oklahoma.  These pigs are so out of control and he should be immediately fired and jailed! And this one was only a reserve cop!



Sure...the Muslim was beheading coworkers...practicing his religion. But for one he was innocent until proven guilty in court. And the cop could have found some other means than shooting him. 

This reserve cop is a racist xenophobic who violated this peaceful Muslims civil rights and due process.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> Shariah law might condone the beheading depending on what the woman did !!



She wouldn't convert, so off with her head.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.





> On average, more than *three women* are murdered by their husbands or boyfriends in this country every day. (Bureau of Justice Statistics Special Report, Intimate Partner Violence and Age of Victim 1993-9, October 2001.)



Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?

I'm nearly speechless. We have got to start getting all the husbands and boyfriends across this country and get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

may be DD !!


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.


DigitalDrifter said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Workplace violence. Nothing to see here, certainly no need for 24/7 news coverage. Eric Holder resigned. Snooki had a new baby. Some Duck Dynasty kid is on Dancing With the Stars.
> ...


Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Updated- the cop was full time, just off duty.

Pig violated this peaceful Muslims civil rights and due process. He should be immediately fired and jailed!!!!! Wheres the justice!?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's the scum right here.


----------



## NLT (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.
> ...


How many of those are beheadings you stupid ass.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, Isis did say they were here and beheadings could happen in any city on any street.   Convert or die.  That's the method.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Yep, that's a great point. There could have been more carnage if the scum hadn't been shot.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

I BLAME...the off duty COP who shot this Muslim man. Another trigger happy pig who should be jailed for life!!! Innocent til proven guilty!

But seriously. ...can we find a way to blame the cop for it? Please??


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Can you even fathom living in Oklahoma, and end up being beheaded by a fucking Muslim ?
Just fucking amazing !


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

NLT said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Hmmm....so It's okay for 3 women to die in the US every day  at the hands of their significant other, as long as they are not beheaded? Am I right? That's what you are saying?  They can be stabbed to death?  Have their throats slit? Be beaten to a pulp?  Be shot?  Be strangled and cut into little pieces and thrown in the garbage? Be killed and set on fire to cover up the crime? There are 50 ways, or more, to kill your spouse.  As long as it isn't a beheading, it's okay with you.  Uh huh. Cool.


----------



## NLT (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


The man was a muslim and he beheaded a woman and stabbed another, he was not a significant other or a spouse to these women he killed, your point is off topic and stupid.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

think what those OKIES would be missing without the diversity DD .  They'd be like me in 1970 or so  when I really knew very little about mohamadens / muslims .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

yep, yer OFF TOPIC and doing or trying a subject change Esmerelda !!


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Because there are men who kill their wives and girlfriends we should accept random beheadings by muslim jihadists.    Has that been patiently explained to the people in Iraq and Syria?


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Last year two Coptic Christians were beheaded in NJ,,Maxine Waters feels Shariah  law is compatible with theConstitution ,Shariah laws have been upheld in the US American Public Policy Alliance Ten American Families and Shariah Law

This is one more case of death of a nation through the progressive  agenda


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

I wonder how many more will be coming like this animal who did this.  In our own country.

Fing Twilight Zone.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

The muslim was practicing his religion.  If he is prevented from exercising his first amendment rights to kill in the name of allah, America is just a Christian theocracy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> yep, yer OFF TOPIC and doing a subject change Esmerelda !!


No I am not. I am showing you that the premise of the OP lacks logical reasoning: obviously this is over your head. 

The OP is making a sweeping generalization about Muslims. The premise of the OP is completely  illogical, but all you Muslim haters are on board.  None of you is able to think logically, apparently.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

A black Muslim beheading a white lady in Oklahoma?

Lets blame cops and go loot and burn stores!


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

yer off topic IMO , I won't respond to you attempts other than pointing out your attempt at a change of subject or topics  Esmerelda .   I also hope that others ignore your tactics !!


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > yep, yer OFF TOPIC and doing a subject change Esmerelda !!
> ...



Thats what you left wing turds do when 1 cop actz bad. SO...yeah. Im blaming all Muslims for this. Stop chopping heads off for Allah.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The muslim was practicing his religion.  If he is prevented from exercising his first amendment rights to kill in the name of allah, America is just a Christian theocracy.


This is a completely ignorant assertion.  There is nothing in Islam that calls for beheadings.

Are any of you aware that during the French Revolution, those Christians beheaded 20,000 to 40,000 people and that beheading (the guillotine) was the State's method of execution until the mid-1970s?  These Christian people showed no hesitation to behead people, as recently as the 70s.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

The blacks in Moore should be getting ready to riot any minute now.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> yer off topic IMO , I won't respond to you attempts other than pointing out your attempt at a change of subject or topics  Esmerelda .


This is because you have zero ability to think critically or logically.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Poor, pathetic, illogical you. Only able to think emotionally.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

It's really justifying this creature's actions.   That's what you are doing which pretty much makes you a jihadist sympathizer.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

are you another perfessor on the board Esmerelda , perfessor of Phiosophy or some other pseudo science ??  You know that you think that you are smart but I call you a topic changer .


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Be careful of black male Muslims. Now they're beheading coworkers in red states. Never saw this coming.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > yep, yer OFF TOPIC and doing a subject change Esmerelda !!
> ...


No no no no....the generalization is the Muslims who, according to  Islam, behead non believers.  

Lucky for  you, you still have your head for this to go over


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 26, 2014)

islam is evil....We're at war and the dumb fucking liberals still don't get it.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

and BUC wants to talk cops !!


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> It's really justifying this creature's actions.   That's what you are doing which pretty much makes you a jihadist sympathizer.


As usual, you are


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Really?  You believe they behead non believers? Really?  I've lived and worked in Muslim countries for 7 years, am not  a Muslim and still have my head.  How do you work that out?  In fact, millions of Christians, Hindis, and others, even Jews, live and work in Muslim countries and retain their heads. How do you work that out?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> are you another perfessor on the board Esmerelda , perfessor of Phiosophy or some other pseudo science ??  You know that you think that you are smart but I call you a topic changer .


That's because you have no understanding of basic logic.  One does not need to be a professor to grasp the concept of sweeping generalizations.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You lived there before jihad.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The blacks in Moore should be getting ready to riot any minute now.


Fucking BRING IT!!!!!!


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Well this woman does not. In fact many don't,   by a muslims spreading Islam.  You tell me, how many must be beheaded in the name of Islam for you to climb down of your pedestal and quit giving a defense to those who would gladly lob off your head?


----------



## Flopper (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Can you even fathom living in Oklahoma, and end up being beheaded by a fucking Muslim ?
> Just fucking amazing !


Hate to be the bearer of bad new, but he had a tattoo of Jesus Christ on his chest.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

heard he was a muslim convert Flopper !!


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Can you even fathom living in Oklahoma, and end up being beheaded by a fucking Muslim ?
> ...


Then reality hits..... and an inscription on his abdomen that says, "As-Salaamu Ataikum," an Arabic greeting often used by Muslims translating to, "Peace be upon you."
According to Lewis, statements were made to investigators that Nolen had been trying to convince employees to convert to Islam.

Dishonest twit


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> What do you propose we do?
> 
> Beat up some Muslims?





No ones called for beating anyone up,  you can admit it happened though right.  Bu t it goes back to what I said before,  I believe those beheading videos were not so much to put fear in westerners as to be a worldwide message to their followers


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




whats news?  when sarah palins kids act up?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




behaeding an unarmed woman isnt news.......  but shooting an unarmed black kid is news


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> 
> Police: Woman beheaded at Oklahoma workplace
> 
> ...


 
I was trying to keep up with the stories of jihad attacks lone wolf attacks and I believe someone else here had  mentioned reading 4 already so that would make this the 5th jihad lone wolf attack if we have not missed any others.  I do see a pattern emerging.  From reading the article it appears this person was a convert to Islam.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


You are a fucking idiot. No one in all of the hundreds of Muslim people I have worked with, had as neighbors and friends have been peoplw who would 'gladly lob off' my head. You are totally ignorant, totally.  It's pathetic.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> ...





its not news,   it probably all came from a rightwingers website


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the scum right here.



The first of many American Muslims who will heed the call to Jihad by the New Caliph.

We need to control their numbers in America *before* they reach Stage Two!

Articles The Five Stages of Islam


May 29, 2011

*The Five Stages of Islam*
By Richard Butrick

Forget the Five Pillars of Islam.  It is the Five Stages of Islam that threaten the fundamental freedoms of  Western Democracy.  Freedoms which include freedom of thought, expression, and association and the crucial derived right of freedom of the press.  We should never forget that "Islam" means submission -- the opposite of self-determination and Enlightenment  values.


Six years ago Dr. Peter Hammond published a remarkable book which included a statistical study of the correlation between Muslim to non-Muslim population ratios and the transition from conciliatory Islam to fascist Islam.  The stages are the same in 2011 but the demographics have changed to show an alarming progression.  Many European nations and the U.S. are on the cusp of moving to a higher bracket.  The demographics change but the story is the same.  First comes the taqiyya and the kitman; then comes the Sword of Islam.  Imam Rauf, the Ground Zero Mosque promoter, is the current master of taqiyya.  He has gulled everyone fromBloomberg to Maureen Dowd of the NYT -- who fanaticizes over male Muslims.  Expect doppelgangers of Khomeini for stage 5 and Islamic PEACE at last.


*Stage 1. Establish a Beachhead*


Population density à 2% (US, Australia, Canada).


Muslims are conciliatory, deferential but request harmless special treatment (foot bath facilities, removal/elimination of that which is offensive to delicate Muslim sensibilities - like walking dogs near Mosques).


*Stage 2. Establish Outposts*


Population density 2% - 5% (UK, Germany, Denmark).


At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs.  A recent example is that of Sheikh Abdullah el-Faisal who is back in Jamaica after being kicked out of the UK.  Sound harmless?  Read on:


The dispatch, dated February 2010, warns that that Jamaica could be fertile ground for jihadists because of its underground drug economy, marginalized youth, insufficient security and gang networks in U.S. and British prisons.


*Stage 3. Establish Sectional Control of Major Cities.*


Population density 5% - 10%  (France, Sweden, Netherlands).


First comes the demand for halal food in supermarkets, and the blocking of streets for prayers; then comes the demand for self rule (within their ghettos) under Sharia.  When Muslims approach 10% of the population the demands turn to lawlessness.  In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings.  Any criticism of Islam results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam.  In France which may be over the 10% range, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law.  The national police do not even enter these ghettos.  There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities.  In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large.  The children attend madrassas.  They learn only the Koran.  To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death.


*Stage 4. Establish Regional Control.*


Population density 20%  -  50% (Europe 2020?).


After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues.


*Stage 5. Total Control, Brutal Suppression, and Dhimmitude.*


Population density >  50%.


Unfettered persecution of non-believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and jizya, the tax placed on infidels.  As Muslim population levels increase and all infidels cower in submission there will peace at last.  Dar al-Islam is achieved and everyone lives under Sharia and the Koran is the only word.


Our current Western world leaders are suckered by taqiyya and kitman and steering us into stage 3.  Allen West seems to get it but I can't see that any of the crop of current GOP contenders really get it.  Fear of bigotry at stage 2 is the Islamists' greatest weapon.  Crucified on the cross of bigotry -- is that the future of the Western democracies?  Bigotry is only bigotry if it is out of touch with reality and it is the suckers who believe the stage 1-2 peace pitch of Islam who are the ones who are out of touch with reality -- not to mention our mesmerized President.  The first GOP candidate who announces to Imam Rauf and his supporters, "Fine. A Mosque at ground zero.  But how about a cathedral in Mecca first?  It is part of our Christian outreach program of bridge building." will be the first to get it and a big boost in the polls.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The muslim was practicing his religion.  If he is prevented from exercising his first amendment rights to kill in the name of allah, America is just a Christian theocracy.
> ...





> “When your Lord revealed to the angels: I am with you, therefore make firm those who believe. I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them.”



From Quaran 8:12


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> ...






its not news...... the 100th aniversary of Watergate is news


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> ...


EVERYDAY, an average of 3 women in America are killed by their husbands or boyfriends, and this is also not news.  Try to figure it out.  You are focusing on any murder a Muslim commits, as if people of other faiths and backgrounds are not also killing people. It's stupid to damn Muslims and no one else.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.
> ...



EXACTLY!

The nutters will go all to pieces over one HORRENDOUS crime while they very carefully ignore the hundreds of thousands of crimes against women and children. 

I have no doubt we will be seeing hate crimes against innocent Muslim but you can bet they won't happen during a frikken football game.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



A cop.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


And the Bible has just as terrible things to say, yet people don't follow them anymore, except nuts, which is what these Muslims are who do beheadings.  The vast, vast majority of the one and a half billion Muslims on the planet are not beheading anyone. So to assum that this nut case represents them is ludicrous.  A sweeping generalization, as I have pointed out.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Another dumb post from Luddy, the Goat fucking pig diddler.


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Because there are men who kill their wives and girlfriends we should accept random beheadings by muslim jihadists.    Has that been patiently explained to the people in Iraq and Syria?


lol


----------



## martybegan (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



And in the US no one is using the bible as a reason for the validity of doing things like this. 

And I refuted your statement, your Tu Quo Que retort confirms you were wrong.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> ...


 
 Many have their own agenda - even while pretending they don't.
Don't let it trouble you.  Even they know the truth - they just prefer to deny it - because behind it all?   They have a reason - an agenda.  That type individual is not uncommon.  Unfortunately.  It's a weak specimen that cannot handle the pressures of adversity.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



How many of them were 'intimates' of yours? Of course your Muslims wouldn't behead you. Unless they were necrophiliacs, wouldn't they keep you alive to satisfy their pleasures?


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




I don't doubt there are Muslims who don't want your head.   Bragging about  it is just weird.   

Denying there are is just stupid.  Sad.  And agenda driven.  I still don't know which one you are yet, or all three


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


How idiotic is this? Anyone can say anything. I can go out and kill someone and say I'm doing in on behalf of Christ.  It only means I am saying that's why I'm doing it; saying it very obviously suggests, to any true Christian, that I am a nutcase.  But you all want so deeply and desperately to believe all Muslims are in favor of beheadings and terrorism, that  you put logic and reason aside.  There are more than 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet. Only a tiny minority is beheading anyone.  And AGAIN, up until the 1970s, the French government used beheading as their state method of execution.  It isn't a Muslim thing.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...




people dont get their head cut off outside their work place in Oklahoma.   So if im a reporter, im not going to try to write a story on that one, its not news.
Its just not the news that you want to hear for some reason


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



None said all Muslims .. you just said that


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow gun violence is out of control.  Muslim man was just practicing the Religion of Peace!


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> I wonder how many more will be coming like this animal who did this.  In our own country.
> 
> Fing Twilight Zone.



The thread I started this past Monday afternoon was a warning that this was coming and it will only get worse with time.

Fyi Isis Has Given Muslims A green Light To Target Us Citizens In The Homeland Page 3 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Mojo2 said:


> *FYI: ISIS has given Muslims a "Green Light" to target US citizens in the Homeland*
> 
> 
> *Islamic State's taunting speech calls for killing civilians
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> 
> Police: Woman beheaded at Oklahoma workplace
> 
> ...


 
Oklahoma Iraq?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Because there are men who kill their wives and girlfriends we should accept random beheadings by muslim jihadists.    Has that been patiently explained to the people in Iraq and Syria?
> ...


 


Yarddog said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> ...


 

It's called having an agenda.  For an example, consider this scenario:

 If someone is covering for Satanists and one comes out of the closet - you'll find the same type individual - publicly -  trying to make the person sound as if they are just some deluded teenager going through a phase.

  They willl never acknowledge the reality of Satanism because their agenda is to keep the truth from coming out.  It is code to the young satanist to keep her mouth shut. 

  It is sad because people who operate in such craftiness are headed for sudden destruction according to the bible.  They may be fooling some folks but not all.  Definitely not all.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Can you even fathom living in Oklahoma, and end up being beheaded by a fucking Muslim ?
> Just fucking amazing !


 
That is quite shocking, Oklahoma of all places smh.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


I am not bragging about anything: what a fucking stupid statement.  Are you so clouded with hate you cannot see reason?  There are millions of Christians and those of other religions living and working in Muslim countries.  No one is beheading them.  Except for these extremist incidents, it is not part of Muslim culture.  You are believeing in the sweeping generaliztion contrary to obvious reality.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




you just want to sweep it under the rug for what reason?  ok fine so theres only probably a couple million who would behead somebody , and thers a lot more who would stand around and do nothing about it


----------



## Claudette (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah and isn't he the one who beheaded the woman??


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many more will be coming like this animal who did this.  In our own country.
> ...


 
That is true.  I believe there was a news story posted by someone  - a story in  LA Times about it too, Mojo.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Can you even fathom living in Oklahoma, and end up being beheaded by a fucking Muslim ?
> ...







Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...




RWs absolutely live for opportunities to go batshit crazy hysterical. 

Three women a day killed by husbands/boyfriends, 30 people killed by guns every day. To them, that means we should ignore the women AND child beaters and give every nutter in the country a gun. 

This is a horrible crime but the last thing we should do is kill every Muslim. 

As was pointed out, the killer has a tat of jesus christ on her chest. How about we kill everyone who has a religious tattoo? Make sense?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You really are trying to justify their behavior aren't you. The key here is a pattern. Muslim extremists use the Quaran as justification for their action, be it beheading, blowing things up, or treating their women like shit/property. 

I just can't fathom the progressive disconnect going on in your mind. You get all upset when we equate this shit with issue in the Islamic Religion, yet the thing you bring up spousal abuse, is another HUGE problem in islam. From honor killings, at one end to relegating women to being in the house all the time or covered from head to toe when out of it, Islam is the WORST when it comes to female rights and needs.

Yet you can't criticize them, you defend them, and you go after the people who recognize this issue and attack THEM instead. 

You are the perfect example of a progressive loon.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> What do you propose we do?
> 
> Beat up some Muslims?




The first thing I would do, is find out which mosque this piece of excrement worshiped at, and find out what the fuck the congregation is being taught. Is there some radicalization being passed around ?

Next, if you have any Muslim coworkers, find out what they talk about at work. Are they preaching about their religion a lot ? If so, let your HR know about it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


As there are just as many Christians who would love to blow away innocent Muslims and who would stand around and do nothing about it.  Duh.


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 
Who should we believe, Esmeralda?  the Former Muslim educated at University - holding Bachelors degree on subject - whose father was an IMAM in the mosque - or you?  I believe Brother Rachid as he knows exactly what he is talking about.   Using filthy language does not make your point any more valid.  Just for your information.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 
That is not true and you know it.   Please provide your source and link to prove it or retract the statement.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...





The Bible doesnt instruct anyone to punish Muslims,  but i believe the Koran has something to say about Jews and Christians.  Think there is a little difference there. pretty easy for someone to miss use those verses.


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



That's correct.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


 You are the perfect example of a loon, quintessentially. Anyone who believes the acts of a few tell us the story of the whole is a fool and a bigot who is unable to reason with any correctness.


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


lol what? you expect the liar to be honest? lmao


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

How many Muslims are on the planet?>

Where are all of the beheadings? Why have only 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% of Muslims beheaded someone? I demand answers.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I noticed you again dodged an actual response, and instead went on a bland attack on me. If you actually tried to refute some of my points, you might have had a shot of joining the discussion, but instead you meander on like the progressive Twat you are.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Except for Westboro, KKK - scum like that.

The bible has always been used as an for abuse and murder.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Workplace violence. Nothing to see here, certainly no need for 24/7 news coverage. Eric Holder resigned. Snooki had a new baby. Some Duck Dynasty kid is on Dancing With the Stars.
> 
> Priorities.


Is that all that means to you?  Astonishing!


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Your being pathetic, A woman just got her head cut off and another stabbed in Oklahoma, and you say its not a news story.  Its just not a news story to you because it WAS a Muslim. You go right to protect mode just like people did after 911.   Its all about your own fear and bias obviously


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 26, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> I BLAME...the off duty COP who shot this Muslim man. Another trigger happy pig who should be jailed for life!!! Innocent til proven guilty!
> 
> But seriously. ...can we find a way to blame the cop for it? Please??


Taqiyya the Liar will be able to find a way to blame the cop.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



When was the last time the Westboro baptist church beheaded someone?

And when someone who is part of the Klan does something like this, WE GO AFTER THE ENTIRE FUCKING KLAN. 

Also, go suck off a goat.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Can you even fathom living in Oklahoma, and end up being beheaded by a fucking Muslim ?
> ...



So what you're saying is he never beheaded anyone UNTIL he converted from Christianity to Islam.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


 
Thats the troubling part.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 26, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



She's a cowardly twat. She won't go after muslims for the same anti-women stuff she accuses everyone else of because she knows that that when she lambastes white people or christians she's safe, but if she goes after muslims she has a target on her back.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 26, 2014)

A Black guy was shot by a cop AGAIN?

Can we riot by an auto parts store?  I need blender door parts.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and some hero at the plant shot the scumbag with his pistol. That's not news either.
> ...


You would think this story would now be all over every news outlet. We'll see.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2014)

You can bring up the color skin of the people, like a white cop shot a black person AND even apply that cop was CHRISTIAN.....
 but you don't dare bring up they are MUSLIMS
don't ya know


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The muslim was practicing his religion.  If he is prevented from exercising his first amendment rights to kill in the name of allah, America is just a Christian theocracy.
> ...





Esmeralda said:


> There is nothing in Islam that calls for beheadings.



*THAT IS IRRELEVANT!

What IS relevant is that 15% - 30% of all Muslims are committed jihadists.

Now how are we to stop them from raining violence and chaos onto our shores?

Don't tell me some academic religious shit about how violence is not authorized by your interpretation.

Goddam it.

People are dying.

Stop your inane arguing!

We're talking REALSVILLE.

Muslims, no matter whether they are religiously correct Muslims or religiously incorrect Muslims, are killing non-Muslims.

Now what do YOU propose we do about that!!??

Once we stop the threat maybe then you can get back to your pissing match of which religion is better than another.*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

And as usual Ludely and Esmerelda come in to bat clean-up for Islam.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Tell me how 15% of all muslims are jihadists.............

cmon, tell me how that is working, logistically?

there's 1.6 billion muslims

15% of that is 240 million



How come more Americans die of being fat fucks every day - than 240million jihadists are able to kill in a decade? so00o0 weird bro.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Workplace violence. Nothing to see here, certainly no need for 24/7 news coverage. Eric Holder resigned. Snooki had a new baby. Some Duck Dynasty kid is on Dancing With the Stars.
> ...





Luddly Neddite said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Yes you are right well heres the good thing Christianity can reform itself because it can take criticism  it hasnt always been that way but it has been evolving and reforming. Can Islam do the same?  If you cant criticize Muslims for their actions why should they ever reform ?  Or are you just happy with people getting a hand cut off or a head cut off. Or you just think shariah is a great thing


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

I am so glad that people in control of the world's militaries don't get thrown by really simple math and start a religious war against 1.6 billion, or 240 million people.

I am very thankful that keyboard commandoes who cannot rationalize simple math have NO POWER in this world whatsoever.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...





Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



And the most likely person to kill children, is the mother, but that has nothing to do with this topic.

Get you're fucking head out of the sand, and for once in your pathetic life admit there's a huge and growing problem inside the Islamic religion !!!!!


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




There isn't. 

There is a problem, but you've allowed the sensationalism that they present to skew your fucking brain and forget about really really really really basic math. 

If even 1%, hell if even 0.05% of Muslims were waging a "jihad," there would be thousands of beheadings a day, genius. 

Yet that there is not even CLOOOOOOSE to a half of a percent of Muslims engaged actively in jihad, you think we need to go after the entire religion itself?>


Are you speeeeshul, or what?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

Breaking Muslim Beheads Coworker In Oklahoma US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...





Yeah and there was that plot in Australia to behead random people.  Guess that wasnt a news story either because it didnt actually happen as it was stopped.  How many would they have had to behead for it to actually become a news story? I wonder because one isnt enough


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.


Hahaha


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> I am so glad that people in control of the world's militaries don't get thrown by really simple math and start a religious war against 1.6 billion, or 240 million people.
> 
> I am very thankful that keyboard commandoes who cannot rationalize simple math have NO POWER in this world whatsoever.



Look you ignorant fool, instead of always rushing in to defend this religion, why don't you take the time to look around the world and see that the fundamentalists in this religion are at war with western culture. Once you acknowledge that, you may be worth engaging. Until then, kindly shove a red hot poker all the way up.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Of course I criticize Muslims. You just choose to ignore it.

Christians want sharia law in the US.  They post that here almost every day. Don't believe me? Start a thread on marriage equality, birth control, abortion. The so-called "christians" will come out of the wall to preach that their religious beliefs take precedence over personal freedom.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Luissa said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.
> ...


I wonder if she knows how silly & hysterical that comment really is.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I am so glad that people in control of the world's militaries don't get thrown by really simple math and start a religious war against 1.6 billion, or 240 million people.
> ...


I'm equally against all religions, im not defending it. 

I'm defending being a rational human being, and here you lose your shit at an entire group of people because 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% are violent offenders.

But you're not a ditz/gullible twit over sensationalism, huh? Tell us about that speeeshul math.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Sep 26, 2014)

Still, I would like to hear from those PEACEFUL MUSLIMS here in the US denounce this activity and tell that it does not represent the true Islam they practice.  Why haven't we heard from them?  Are they scared?


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Still, I would like to hear from those PEACEFUL MUSLIMS here in the US denounce this activity and tell that it does not represent the true Islam they practice.  Why haven't we hears from them?  Are they scared?


Why do they have to?

If it represented the true islam they practice, you'd KNOW, necessarily.  

There are 1.6 BILLION MUSLIMS ON THE PLANET. 

There's less violence coming from MUSLIMS then there is violence coming from vending machines, as a percentage. 

Reflect on that.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> 
> Police: Woman beheaded at Oklahoma workplace
> 
> ...



To Esmeralda;

If you have two puppies and one of them is ALMOST house broken and the other is taking a longer time to figure out where to potty.

In the morning you find out that ONE of the puppies went potty on the kitchen floor.

You THINK it was puppy A. But it could have been puppy B.

Rather than trying to detect which one is the pisser, the one certain solution to peeing on your floor is to put both of them in the garage til they are house trained.

We can't always figure out which Muslims are going to commit acts of violent jihad before the fact so the only prudent course of action is to simply limit our potential liability exposure to ALL Muslims.

The United States routinely denied entry to this country by people infected with communicable diseases and conditions.

Because you can't figure out which one was which, safe or contagious upon sight, anyone who has been exposed to those who are contagious or those who might be asymptomatic carriers are kept out at least for a while until their health status can be ascertained.

Limit the numbers of ALL Muslims in America.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> ...


That would be a rational approach, if we didnt have more of a chance of getting struck by lightning than ever even SEEING a violent muslim in person, save for the military.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> What do you propose we do?
> 
> Beat up some Muslims?



That's you're first reaction towards hearing this??


----------



## Jackson (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Still, I would like to hear from those PEACEFUL MUSLIMS here in the US denounce this activity and tell that it does not represent the true Islam they practice.  Why haven't we hears from them?  Are they scared?
> ...


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Your post makes a point that we already have enough of our OWN problems without adding the Middle Eastern Islamist's excess baggage.

All of that Islamic shit is too much to deal with coming from a people we all know is trying to conquer America from within and which even has a member of the Muslim Brotherhood on Hillary Clinton's personal staff.

America has been infiltrated from within.

It's time we stop the Muslim silent, stealthy invasion of America and the American government.


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 26, 2014)

Reported to have been trying to convert co-workers to the murderous Islam.

-Geaux


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


thats rational. 


These are the reasons why typical joe messageboarder are not aparty to UN / high security meetings. 

Your brain functions on emotionalism. You see 4 be-headings and want to cage up slash fight against 1.6 billion people. 

In no sane mind could this make sense, but propoganda is a really strong thing. The terrorists have you by the balls.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

I wouldn't believe or care wot they / socalled peaceful muslims have to say Jackson partly due to their practice of TAQIYAH and partly due to my disinterest in their fake or honest protests Jackson .   Let them have huge emotional  protest against beheading , why would I care .   Just don't do the beheadings or the murders , honor killings .


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Still, I would like to hear from those PEACEFUL MUSLIMS here in the US denounce this activity and tell that it does not represent the true Islam they practice.  Why haven't we heard from them?  Are they scared?


For some reason it doesn't get much press.  Google Muslims denounce terrorism or such and you will get countless sites.

For example: Muslim Leaders Worldwide Condemn ISIS Washington s Blog


----------



## Flopper (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


How about sticking with a few facts.


Lewis said he suspected that Nolan was a convert to Islam and had spoken to coworkers about conversion to Islam.  He had a tattoo of Jesus Christ on his chest and as you say an Arabic tattoo translated to "Peace to You"
.He allegedly attacked two women, killing one, before he was shot by the company’s COO. 
There is no evidence that the killing was religiously motivated.
He was recently fired from his job prior to the killings.
He had a long rap sheet and a history of violence and drug use.
From the above, the assumption is being made that Nolan actually is a Muslim which has not been confirmed, the crime was religiously motivated and the responsibility for the crime lies not with Nolan but with 1.6 billion Muslims.  This may be a novel concept for you but in America we don't punish the many for the actions of the few.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Yeah and isn't he the one who beheaded the woman??



ALLEGEDLY!  Who made this cop the judge and jury huh? Trigger happy racist white cop shooting another black male.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Thanks for applying reason to an otherwise shitty situation. 

And even if he was acting on his religion, in his mind - - - - - 

Religions don't kill people, people kill people. Same fancy saying as works with firearms, and it's true.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What do you propose we do?
> ...





G.T. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Don't tell me that.

If a child molester were to move into your neighborhood you might not freak out if your pure, sweet, innocent young daughter isn't harmed.

But if a little girl a few streets over gets raped by a molester, what are you gonna do, say and think?

Or are you a 'feelings' kind of guy?

Muslims have a goal to conquer the world by any means.

They are infiltrating the White House and Congress.

Now they are committing acts of violent jihad on the streets of America.

What kind of American are you?

What kind of FATHER are you?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


----------



## Luissa (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Still, I would like to hear from those PEACEFUL MUSLIMS here in the US denounce this activity and tell that it does not represent the true Islam they practice.  Why haven't we heard from them?  Are they scared?


Did you ask peaceful Christians to denounce the KKK? How about abortion clinic bombings? Gay bashing? 
They didn't commit the crime, they don't need to apologize for something they didn't do.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


False premise. 

Muslims do not have that goal.

Your analogy sucks. 


There are 1.6 billion Muslims. 

there are 7 billion people in the world

let a little math sink into your brain: you do not have a close to 2 in 7 chance of dying every time you see a fucking human being, nit wit. 

you're over hyped at a teeeeeeny tiny tiny tiny tiny percentage of actual muslims who are violent jihadists

you've lost touch with hard math


----------



## Flopper (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Still, I would like to hear from those PEACEFUL MUSLIMS here in the US denounce this activity and tell that it does not represent the true Islam they practice.  Why haven't we heard from them?  Are they scared?
> ...


It's not news.  What creates more web site hits, Muslims denounce Islamic extremist or Oklahoma Woman beheaded by Muslim?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the scum right here.



Yea, the piece of shit looks exactly like I thought he'd look. Maybe those assholes in the White House will erect a memorial to him on account of the grievous injustice he suffered from the bitch he had to defend himself against. Maybe he can take over Holder's old job.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 
I expect people who make such claims to provide evidence to back them up or admit they spoke rashly in the heat of the moment.  People say foolish things sometimes, Max, in order to vent their anger or support a losing argument.  I understand that.

  It is still necessary however to admit that what was said in the heat of the moment was not the truth.   If you cannot prove something you've stated is true - it should be retracted.  I believe that is the right thing to do.  The adult thing to do.   I'll leave it at that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Look you collosal moron, I'm tired of seeing stories like this happening around the world, and I want to see some action to recognize there is a problem with THIS particular religion, more so than others.
This woman was beheaded in America by a Muslim. How many Muslims are there in the U.S. ?
They are a fraction compared to Christians, yet you don't read about a Christian or a Jew or a Buddhist etc. cutting someones head off. And don't think that the method isn't important. This isn't just another case of someone going postal at their workplace, this guy cut the coworkers head off, and we all know now this is the method of a Islamic fundie. Get the fuck over your denial.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


 
It is not only news.  It is headline news, Flopper.  I am surprised I have to inform you of that truth.    I would think it would be quite obvious.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You're a real big sapp for sensationalism, huh?

I apologize that perspective escapes you, and I am grateful that our leaders only go after violent terrorists and not Religions in whole as a matter of course.

I am sorry that your brain cannot fathom 1.6 billion people.

It's tough to wrap a stupid fucking head around it, I can't do it for you.

If you're tired of seeing it on the news, imagine if you had as much passion for something where it would be rationally supported by the numbers, like cancer - - - - - imagine that? Imagine if you weren't retarded and you didnt focus your hate on something that has less of a chance of ever seeing its way into your life, barring active military, than the actual ghost of elvis?


Imagine?


You can't, you're a fucking dunce.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...





G.T. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



i gotta tell you, I've been following this since 2006.

You are uninformed.

Come back when you are better prepared.

Or take your lessons at Hard Knocks University by continuing to post stuff that labels you a lightweight.

Do your homework and then return when you think you can hang with the big dogs.

Trash talk and insults are seen through pretty quickly and will only take you so far.

If you are to earn any respect here it's got to be with knowledge and debating skills.

You need work on both.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




"nuh uh" is what you just said. 

You guys are math illiterate emotion driven fucking morons. 

You can't imagine what a billion point six is, you cannot even comprehend it. 

You literally said 15% are engaged in jihad. 

That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard cuz, you know, 240million people all engaged at war you see at the very least 150million beheadings a day you'd think. aderpa derpa derpa, derpa derpa stan.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No  one has made sweeping generalizations, certainly not me.  You need to get over yourself and recognize these beheadings are done in the name of Islam.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

The more this behavior is justified and excused the more of it we will get.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

In don't think Katz knows what the term 'justified' means to be quite honest.

In fact, I don't even think Katz can handle his own drool cup and likely has a taxpayer funded aid there to assist. You're welcome.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 26, 2014)

The man had just been fired earlier that day.  He came back shortly after with the same kind of knife they use in the plant.  This wasn't a jihadist. He was a disgruntled employee.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The more this behavior is justified and excused the more of it we will get.



Those who spin and excuse and deflect refuse to see that they are, in effect, enabling the behavior.

Is it because they are naive, or could it be something else?

.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

like MAJIR Hussein , more work place violence with a koranic twist of beheading ehh Arron !!   [funny]


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the scum right here.


Not surprised.............a feral negro convert.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 26, 2014)

Nolen also recently had been trying to convert co-workers to Islam, Lewis said, citing investigators' interviews with people. Moore police have asked the FBI to help them investigate the man's background, Lewis said.The incident happened at the Vaughan Foods processing plant in Moore, about 10 miles south of Oklahoma City.

There were no immediate indications of a link to terrorism, officials said.
.........
that last line has become a pretty pat reply anymore, hasn't it.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 26, 2014)

> Colleen Hufford, 54, was beheaded and another woman, 43-year-old Traci Johnson, was stabbed. Both victims were employees of Vaughan Foods, but according to Lewis, it appeared the women were not targeted and were instead stabbed at random.


 The article is too PC. They were targeted as they are 'infidels' or non-Muslims, in the same manner as Jihadists do in the Middle East - often at random against 'infidels' without mercy. This is sick shit, but it doesn't surprise me, the guy tried to convert people to radical Islam, then lost his job and went on a rampage against the 'infidels'.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




theres about 2.5 million Muslims in the US or so ,  and how many more Christians here?  the moment Christians started attcking muslims here, it would be immediately condemned, and evryone arrested and you know it. Muslims are much safer here than in Muslim lands. they are also protected by US law and protected by the freedoms here


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The more this behavior is justified and excused the more of it we will get.



And we all know who always rushes in to protect this particular religion.

There's a few "truths" of life in America. You will die, you will pay taxes, and liberals will always excuse the actions of Muslims.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The man had just been fired earlier that day.  He came back shortly after with the same kind of knife they use in the plant.  This wasn't a jihadist. He was a disgruntled employee.


Yet he BEHEADED the coworker, and I'll be darn he turns out to be a Muslim who was pissed off that other coworkers wouldn't convert.

Can you connect the dots ?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Here! Now learn something and stop bothering us.

This is from a proud iranian Muslim. 

Amir Taheri Islam Is Incompatible With Democracy 

*Amir Taheri: "Islam Is Incompatible With Democracy"*
Benador Associates ^ | May 19, 2004 | Amir Taheri 
Posted on 5/19/2004 9:36:50 PM by F14 Pilot

Amir Taheri's remarks during the debate on " Islam Is Incompatible With Democracy"
Ladies and Gentlemen,

I am glad that this debate takes place in English.

Because, were it to be conducted in any of the languages of our part of the world, we would not have possessed the vocabulary needed.

To understand a civilisation it is important to understand its vocabulary.

If it was not on their tongues it is likely that it was not on their minds either.

There was no word in any of the Muslim languages for democracy until the 1890s. 

Even then the Greek word democracy entered Muslim languages with little change: democrasi in Persian, dimokraytiyah in Arabic, demokratio in Turkish.
Democracy as the proverbial schoolboy would know is based on one fundamental principle: equality.

The Greek word for equal isos is used in more than 200 compound nouns; including isoteos (equality) and Isologia (equal or free speech) and isonomia (equal treatment).
But again we find no equivalent in any of the Muslim languages. The words we have such as barabari in Persian and sawiyah in Arabic mean juxtaposition or levelling.
Nor do we have a word for politics.

The word siassah, now used as a synonym for politics, initially meant whipping stray camels into line.( Sa'es al-kheil is a person who brings back lost camels to the caravan. )The closest translation may be: regimentation.

Nor is there mention of such words as government and the state in the Koran.
It is no accident that early Muslims translated numerous ancient Greek texts but never those related to political matters. The great Avicenna himself translated Aristotle's Poetics. But there was no translation of Aristotle's Politics in Persian until 1963.

Lest us return to the issue of equality.

The idea is unacceptable to Islam.

For the non-believer cannot be the equal of the believer.

Even among the believers only those who subscribe to the three so-called Abrahamic religions: Judaism, Christianity and Islam ( Ahl el-Kitab) are regarded as fully human.

Here is the hierarchy of human worth in Islam:

At the summit are free male Muslims
Next come Muslim male slaves
Then come free Muslim women
Next come Muslim slave women.
Then come free Jewish and /or Christian men
Then come slave Jewish and/or Christian men
Then come slave Jewish and/or Christian women.

Each category has rights that must be respected.

The People of the Book have always been protected and relatively well-treated by Muslim rulers, but often in the context of a form of apartheid known as dhimmitude.
The status of the rest of humanity, those whose faiths are not recognised by Islam or who have no faith at all, has never been spelled out although wherever Muslim rulers faced such communities they often treated them with a certain measure of tolerance and respect ( As in the case of Hindus under the Muslim dynasties of India.)

Non-Muslims can, and have often been, treated with decency, but never as equals.
(There is a hierarchy even for animals and plants. Seven animals and seven plants will assuredly go to heaven while seven others of each will end up in Hell.)

Democracy means the rule of the demos, the common people, or what is now known as popular or national sovereignty.

In Islam, however, power belongs only to God: al-hukm l'illah. The man who exercises that power on earth is known as Khalifat al-Allah, the regent of God.

But even then the Khalifah or Caliph cannot act as legislator. The law has already been spelled out and fixed for ever by God.

The only task that remains is its discovery, interpretation and application.
That, of course, allows for a substantial space in which different styles of rule could develop.

But the bottom line is that no Islamic government can be democratic in the sense of allowing the common people equal shares in legislation.

Islam divides human activities into five categories from the permitted to the sinful, leaving little room for human interpretation, let alone ethical innovations.

What we must understand is that Islam has its own vision of the world and man's place in it.

To say that Islam is incompatible with democracy should not be seen as a disparagement of Islam.

On the contrary, many Muslims would see it as a compliment because they sincerely believe that their idea of rule by God is superior to that of rule by men which is democracy.

In Muslim literature and philosophy being forsaken by God is the worst that can happen to man.

The great Persian poet Rumi pleads thus:

Oh, God, do not leave our affairs to us

For, if You do, woe be to us.

Rumi mocks those who claim that men can rule themselves.

He says:

You are not reign even over your beard,
That grows without your permission.
How can you pretend, therefore,
To rule about right and wrong?

The expression "abandoned by God" sends shivers down Muslim spines. For it spells the doom not only of individuals but of entire civilisations.

The Koran tells the stories of tribes, nations and civilisations that perished when God left them to their devices.

The great Persian poet Attar says :

I have learned of Divine Rule in Yathirb ( i.e. Medinah, the city of the Prophet)
What need do I have of the wisdom of the Greeks?
Hafez, another great Persian poet, blamed man's "hobut" or fall on the use of his own judgment against that of God:

I was an angel and my abode was the eternal paradise

Adam ( i.e.) man brought me to this place of desolation

Islamic tradition holds that God has always intervened in the affairs of men, notably by dispatching 124000 prophets or emissaries to inform the mortals of His wishes and warnings.

Many Islamist thinkers regard democracy with horror.

The late Ayatollah Khomeini called democracy " a form of prostitution" because he who gets the most votes wins the power that belongs only to God.

Sayyed Qutub, the Egyptian who has emerged as the ideological mentor of Safalists, spent a year in the United States in the 1950s.

He found "a nation that has forgotten God and been forsaken by Him; an arrogant nation that wants to rule itself."

Last year Yussuf al-Ayyeri, one of the leading theoreticians of today's Islamist movement, published a book ( available on the Internet) in which he warned that the real danger to Islam did not come from American tanks and helicopter gunships in Iraq but from the idea of democracy and rule by the people.

Maudoodi, another of the Islamist theoreticians now fashionable, dreamed of a political system in which human beings would act as automatons in accordance with rules set by God.

He said that God has arranged man's biological functions in such a way that their operation is beyond human control. For our non-biological functions, notably our politics, God has set rules that we have to discover and apply once and for all so that our societies can be on auto-pilot so to speak.

The late Saudi theologian, Sheikh Muhammad bin Ibrahim al-Jubair, a man I respected though seldom agreed with, sincerely believed that the root cause of all of our contemporary ills was the spread of democracy.

" Only one ambition is worthy of Islam," he liked to say, " the ambition to save the world from the curse of democracy: to teach men that they cannot rule themselves on the basis of manmade laws. Mankind has strayed from the path of God, we must return to that path or face certain annihilation."

Thus those who claim that Islam is compatible with democracy should know that they are not flattering Muslims.

In fact, most Muslims would feel insulted by such assertions.
How could a manmade form of government, invented by the heathen Greeks, be compared with Islam which is God's final word to man, the only true faith, they would ask.

In the past 14 centuries Muslims have, on occasions, succeeded in creating successful societies without democracy.

And there is no guarantee that democracy never produces disastrous results. (After all Hitler was democratically elected.)

The fact that almost all Muslim states today can be rated as failures or, at least, underachievers, is not because they are Islamic but because they are ruled by corrupt and despotic elites that, even when they proclaim an Islamist ideology, are, in fact, secular dictators.

Let us recall the founding myth of democracy as related by Protagoras in Plato.
Protagoras's claim that the rule of the people, democracy, is the best, is ridiculed by Socrates who points out that men always call on experts to deal with specific tasks but when it comes to the more important matters concerning the city, i.e. the community, they allow every Tom , Dick and Harry an equal say.

Protagoras says that when man was created he lived a solitary existence and was unable to protect himself and his kin against more powerful beasts.

Consequently men came together to secure their lives by founding cities. But the cities were torn by strife because inhabitants did wrong to one another.

Zeus, watching the proceedings, realised that the reason that things were going badly was that men did not have the art of managing the city ( politike techne).
Without that art man was heading for destruction.

So, Zeus called in his messenger, Hermes and asked him to deliver two gifts to mankind: aidos and dike.

Aidos is a sense of shame and a concern for the good opinion of others.
Dike here means respect for the right of others and implies a sense of justice that seeks civil peace through adjudication.

Before setting off Hermes asks a decisive question: Should I deliver this new art to a select few, as was the case in all other arts, or to all?

Zeus replies with no hesitation : To all. Let all have their share.

Protagoras concludes his reply to Socrates' criticism of democracy thus:" Hence it comes about, Socrates, that people in the cities, and especially in Athens, listen only to experts in matters of expertise but when they meet for consultation on the political art, i.e. of the general question of government, everybody participates."

Traditional Islamic political thought is closer to Socrates than to Protagoras.
The common folk, al-awwam, are regarded as "animals "( al-awwam kal anaam!)
The interpretation of the Divine Law is reserved only for the experts.

In Iran there is even a body called The Assembly of Experts.

Political power, like many other domains, including philosophy, is reserved for the " khawas" who, in some Sufi traditions, are even exempt from the ritual rules of the faith.
The " common folk", however, must do as they are told either by the text and tradition or by fatwas issued by the experts. Khomeini coined the word "mustazafeen" (the feeble ones) to describe the common folk.

In the Greek tradition once Zeus has taught men the art of politics he does not try to rule them.

To be sure he and other Gods do intervene in earthly matters but always episodically and mostly in pursuit of their illicit pleasures.

Polytheism is by its pluralistic nature is tolerant, open to new gods, and new views of old gods. Its mythology personifies natural forces that could be adapted, by allegory, to metaphysical concepts.

One could in the same city and at the same time mock Zeus as a promiscuous old rake, henpecked and cuckolded by Juno, or worship him as justice defied.
This is not possible in monotheism especially Islam, the only truly monotheistic of the three Abrahamic faiths.

In monotheism for the One to be stable in its One-ness it is imperative that the many be stabilised in their many-ness.

The God of monotheism does not discuss or negotiate matters with mortals.
He dictates, be it the 10 Commandments or the Koran which was already composed and completed before Allah sent his Hermes, Archangel Gabriel, to dictate it to Muhammad:

Read, the Koran starts with the command; In the name of Thy God The Most High!
Islam's incompatibility with democracy is not unique. It is shared by other religions. For faith is about certainty while democracy is about doubt. There is no changing of one's mind in faith, while democracy is about changing minds and sides.

If we were to use a more technical terminology faith creates a nexus and democracy a series.

Democracy is like people waiting for a bus.

They are of different backgrounds and have different interests. We don't care what their religion is or how they vote. All they have in common is their desire to get on that bus. And they get off at whatever stop they wish.

Faith, however is internalised. Turned into a nexus it controls man's every thought and move even in his deepest privacy.

Democracy, of course, is compatible with Islam because democracy is serial and polytheistic. People are free to believe whatever they like to believe and perform whatever religious rituals they wish, provided they do not infringe on other's freedoms in the public domain.

The other way round, however, it does not work.

Islam cannot allow people to do as they please , even in the privacy of their bedrooms, because God is always present, everywhere, all-hearing and all-seeing.

There is consultation in Islam: Wa shawerhum fil amr. ( And consult them in matters)
But the consultation thus recommended is about specifics only, never about the overall design of society.

In democracy there is a constitution that can be changed or at least amended.
The Koran, however, is the immutable word of God, beyond change or amendment.

This debate is not easy.

For Islam has become an issue of political controversy in the West.

On the one hand we have Islamophobia, a particular affliction of those who blame Islam for all the ills of our world.

The more thin skinned Muslims have ended up on regarding every criticism of Islam as Islamophobia.

On the other hand we have Islamoflattery that claims that everything good under the sun came from Islam. ( According to a recent PBS serial on Islam, even cinema was invented by a lens-maker in Baghdad, named Abu-Hufus!)

This is often practised by a new generation of the Turques de profession, Westerners who are prepared to apply the rules of critical analysis to everything under the sun except Islam.

They think they are doing Islam a favour.

The opposite is true.

Depriving Islam of critical scrutiny is bad for Islam and Muslims, and ultimately dangerous for the whole world.

The debate is about how to organise the global public space that is shared by the whole humanity. That space must be religion-neutral and free of ideology, which means organised on the basis of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights.
There are 57 nations in the Organisation of the Islamic Conference (OIC).

Not one is yet a democracy .

The more Islamic the regime in place the less democratic it is.

Democracy is the rule of mortal common men.

Islam is the rule of immortal God.

Politics is the art of the possible and democracy a method of dealing with the problems of real life.

Islam, on the other hand, is about the unattainable ideal.

We should not allow the everything-is-equal-to-everything-else fashion of postmodernist multiculturalism and political correctness to prevent us from acknowledging differences and, yes, incompatibilities, in the name of a soggy consensus.

If we are all the same how can we have a dialogue of civilisations, unless we elevate cultural schizophrenia into an existential imperative.

Muslims should not be duped into believing that they can have their cake and eat it. Muslims can build democratic society provided they treat Islam as a matter of personal, private belief and not as a political ideology that seeks to monopolise the pubic space and regulate every aspect of individual and community life.

Ladies and gentlemen: Islam is incompatible with democracy.

I commend the motion.

Thank you

* The motion was carried by 403 votes for, 267 against and 28 undecided.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Hey Dickwad, why aren't you busy educating yourself instead of ignorantly jacking off on these pages wasting people's time?


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 26, 2014)

This is almost as bad as electing a muslim as POTUS and watching idly by as he Effs us over again and again and again.  Blowing up American Citizens without trial and with drones... Spying on our allies and citizens... Using the IRS to win elections... Arming terrorists and drug dealers with fully automatic 50 caliber machine guns.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The man had just been fired earlier that day.  He came back shortly after with the same kind of knife they use in the plant.  This wasn't a jihadist. He was a disgruntled employee.




So whatever the facts are, lets all be brave enough to see the truth,  the thing that got me this morning is people saying it wasnt even a news story.  And their motivation was that it might be offensive to Muslims. With the events of ISIS beheadings, the plot in Australia,  I feel a beheading of an innocent woman at LEAST gets to be called a news story and not swept under the rug immediatly. thats treating people like 5 year olds and not a rational society


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The man had just been fired earlier that day.  He came back shortly after with the same kind of knife they use in the plant.  This wasn't a jihadist. He was a disgruntled employee.
> ...


No dots to connect unless you are stupid. He got fired dimwit. Its a workplace violence issue. He happened to be Muslim. The next Christian that does this I'm sure you will crying for all Christians to be deported right?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The more this behavior is justified and excused the more of it we will get.
> ...




*The Snake* 

by Al Wilson

On her way to work one morning
Down the path along side the lake
A tender hearted woman saw a poor half frozen snake
His pretty colored skin had been all frosted with the dew
"Oh well," she cried, "I'll take you in and I'll take care of you"
"Take me in oh tender woman
Take me in, for heaven's sake
Take me in oh tender woman," sighed the snake

She wrapped him up all cozy in a curvature of silk
And then laid him by the fireside with some honey and some milk 
Now she hurried home from work that night as soon as she arrived 
She found that pretty snake she'd taking in had been revived
"Take me in, oh tender woman 
Take me in, for heaven's sake
Take me in oh tender woman," sighed the snake

Now she clutched him to her bosom, "You're so beautiful," she cried
"But if I hadn't brought you in by now you might have died"
Now she stroked his pretty skin and then she kissed and held him tight 
But instead of saying thanks, that snake gave her a vicious bite
"Take me in, oh tender woman 
Take me in, for heaven's sake
Take me in oh tender woman," sighed the snake

"I saved you," cried that woman
"And you've bit me even, why?
You know your bite is poisonous and now I'm going to die"
"Oh shut up, silly woman," said the reptile with a grin 
"You knew damn well I was a snake before you took me in 
"Take me in, oh tender woman 
Take me in, for heaven's sake
Take me in oh tender woman," sighed the snake

This song is dedicated to the silly non-Muslims ( Dhimmis) here at USMB.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The man had just been fired earlier that day.  He came back shortly after with the same kind of knife they use in the plant.  This wasn't a jihadist. He was a disgruntled employee.
> ...



The predictable result when Political Correctness completely pollutes a culture.  When a society avoids an honest discussion of a problem because it does not want to "offend" certain groups of people, how can that problem be fixed?  It cannot, and this irrational behavior only exacerbates the decay.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

The media is probably laughing at you guys.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Christians aren't trying to conquer the world.

Muslims are infiltrating our country, our government.

Do you love America or not???


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



You don't believe what you just wrote. You may be somewhat delusional on the black crime problem, but you are not this obtuse.

He's a Muslim and he just happens to behead someone. Nah, nothing to do with his lessons.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 26, 2014)

The founders would be so displeased with this country today for making the 1/3 human negro a 14th Amendment Citizen. If this country was fully white as the ' 'Natualization Act of 1790' intended it to be.........we wouldn't be having these problems today with multiculturalism. This country was designed for European Whites only. These Muslims, wetbacks and yes........feral negroes should be deported.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> The man had just been fired earlier that day.  He came back shortly after with the same kind of knife they use in the plant.  This wasn't a jihadist. He was a disgruntled employee.


Why not a disgruntled jihadist as the op reports?  You decide to minimize his faith, why is that?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The founders would be so displeased with this country today for making the 1/3 human negro a 14th Amendment Citizen. If this country was fully white as the ' 'Natualization Act of 1790' intended it to be.........we wouldn't be having these problems today with multiculturalism. This country was designed for European Whites only. These Muslims, wetbacks and yes........feral negroes should be deported.



The country would never be fully white or it would be a penal outpost.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The man had just been fired earlier that day.  He came back shortly after with the same kind of knife they use in the plant.  This wasn't a jihadist. He was a disgruntled employee.
> ...


Because Christians kill people and no one claims it was because they were Christian.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > The man had just been fired earlier that day.  He came back shortly after with the same kind of knife they use in the plant.  This wasn't a jihadist. He was a disgruntled employee.
> ...


This is like that Muslim convert in London last year who beheaded that off-duty British soldier on the streets. The libs came out stating he was just disgruntled and his religion shouldnt be a factor.


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...




I suspect Christians are killing way more people in this country than Moslems.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Muslims beheading innocent non-believers, outside the domains of Islam.

Yeah... now t_here's_ something that we've never seen before.

Not.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Bullshit they don't. Every time anyone who isn't Jewish or Muslim nuts out, we get dozens of threads about how a *christian terrorist* killed so and so. 

This guy was trying to convert people before he nutted out. He's an Islamic nutter. Get used to it, they're coming across the border in hordes, this is just the beginning. Enjoy. Hope you don't happen to be in a Walmart when the next one nuts out and starts hacking.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Given the percentage of each amongst the population, that's a sucker-bet, but...

It's a good bet that anytime anyone says "beheading", everyone's first thought is always "_Gotta be another friggin' Muslim._"

There's a reason for that.

The reason being: many stereotypes (including this one) have at least some substantive basis in reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yes. Christians are trying to conquer the world.

There have been Muslims in this country since inception.

I am ambivalent about America. What exactly is it I should love about it?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

yep , news saying that this guy was trying to convert co-workers , FOX news !!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I think you are missing the sarcasm in those posts because it hurts your feelings.

Hate to break it to you but Muslims have pretty much been in this country since the beginning.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Right.  Christians do not kill people who won't convert today.  Muslims do.  He was Muslim (recent convert) and he did try to convert and he behead a woman.  Maybe more had he not been stopped.

But yeah, his faith had nothing to do with it.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, you could love the fact that you don't get dragged out of your house at night and get hacked to bits.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I think I'm missing the sarcasm either because it doesn't exist, or because you're not adept enough to relay it through your writing.


----------



## NLT (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Need a one way ticket to Syria? I am buying


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


My neighbor didnt behead me when I told him thanks but no thanks to Islam.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

yep , probably were a FEW muslims in the USA since inception but we do know who formed the country , its laws and such that made this country Great Aciphies


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Sure.  is it refundable?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


As opposed to being lynched?  I guess that would depend on which one hurt the most.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm so happy for you 

The  guy in the op is among those who  do.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> yep , probably were a FEW muslims in the USA since inception but we do know who formed the country , its laws and such that made this country Great Aciphies


What does that have to do with anything of note?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You are correct that it WOULD NOT be the smart thing to do...waging a war on Islam. (If that's what you were referring to.)

But that's the thing.

Islam is waging a campaign of conquest against US.

And of course when I say "Islam" I refer to the leading Muslim organization in the world, the Muslim Brotherhood. It is the founding organization of its kind and was the incubator for jihadists who have gone on to kill and conquer millions of people and millions of combined captured square miles.

And now they lead the non-violent efforts to corrode and crumble then conquer America without our even knowing it.

And this is why I believe this threat should be taken quite seriously.

How many people will read this thread? How many will read these words?

And we are discussing matters of great importance to all Americans but most have no interest in this stuff at this level, I guess. So, if they show no interest here...with evidence of real infiltration being presented, there's little risk that some skilled, bold, well informed Jihadists would get discovered infiltrating the government.

In plain sight.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> yep , news saying that this guy was trying to convert co-workers , FOX news !!


The FBI is fox?

*FBI investigating claims Oklahoma beheading suspect tried to convert others to Islam*

911 calls released FBI investigating claims Oklahoma beheading suspect tried to convert others to Islam KFOR.com


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Is it all Muslims are just the crazy ones that do the beheading?  From what you are claiming my neighbor should have hacked my head off.


----------



## elektra (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone said it yet, "it is George Bush's fault.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



I'll pitch in a few bucks too.


----------



## elektra (Sep 26, 2014)

But, atlas, it was Allah's will.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > interesting , a BEHEADING in Oklahoma !!
> ...


Damn...not something American in the heartland like a Ryder truck full of explosive fertilizer and fuel blowing up a federal building and day care center.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh, when was the last time someone was dragged out of their home in the US and lynched?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Authorities in Australia made significant arrests of muslims who had a plan to behead random people.  Why does it come as a surprise when it happens here?


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 26, 2014)

They got kicked out of Egypt, I think we are ok.



Mojo2 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


What does that have to do with my point that people that called themselves Christians lynched people?  Some sold off the body parts as souvenirs and had their children watch carefully for future reference.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What are you talking about? Are you mentally ill? That isn't the point you made. Get a grip, loon.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Still, I would like to hear from those PEACEFUL MUSLIMS here in the US denounce this activity and tell that it does not represent the true Islam they practice.  Why haven't we heard from them?  Are they scared?


Why are we not hearing from those PEACEFUL husbands here in the US denouncing the activity of spousal murder and tell how it doesn't represent the true Husbandry they practice?   Are they scared?


----------



## NLT (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Only if you get beheaded


----------



## bodecea (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> ...


How do you propose to do that?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Darfur is lovely this time of year, or so I've heard...


----------



## bodecea (Sep 26, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The founders would be so displeased with this country today for making the 1/3 human negro a 14th Amendment Citizen. If this country was fully white as the ' 'Natualization Act of 1790' intended it to be.........we wouldn't be having these problems today with multiculturalism. This country was designed for European Whites only. These Muslims, wetbacks and yes........feral negroes should be deported.


So glad to have you voice your opinion.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Now you are trying to tell me what point I was making? Your inability to comprehend the written language must be a severe handicap for you.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> interesting , a BEHEADING in Oklahoma !!


We have to redefine what "beheading" means.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


Do I frighten you that badly?  Let me guess you must be a Muslim if you want me to be beheaded right?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Hell, I've done MY part!

I'll leave THAT part up to you to figure out!

LOL


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 26, 2014)

Picture of attacker.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The key word is "trying". You are great at spouting ridiculous comments, then, later, pretending you meant something else.

You didn't make the point you said you made. You said "As opposed to being lynched" which doesn't reference Christians, or even a point in history, you lunatic.

Meanwhile, we're all glad that someone at that workplace had a gun:

"Turns out the chief operating officer of Vaughn Foods is also a reserve sheriff’s deputy and had his gun with him at work. He shot Nolen, which ended the attack. (Nolen’s in the hospital but is expected to survive, so cops will soon have an idea of motive straight from the horse’s mouth.) “This was not going to stop if he didn’t stop it,” said one cop of the COO’s heroism. “It could have gotten a lot worse.”

Oklahoma woman beheaded in workplace attack by man who had allegedly tried to convert co-workers to Islam Update No evidence of link to terror groups Hot Air

Another Christian hero puts an end to a violent attack by an anti-Christian lunatic.


----------



## NLT (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, you frighten no one.  the probability of you getting beheaded in Syria is very good if you are a angry american negro.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.
> ...


Really? He did this in the name of male? I thought it was driven by Islam. But that wouldn't fit your very narrow, bigoted worldview.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

I thought someone said he beheaded the victim because she wouldn't convert?  Is CNN slow or are the typical idiots jumping the gun.

Beheading suspect recently fired Oklahoma police say - CNN.com



> The attack appeared to be random. Lewis said the two victims were simply in Nolen's way when he entered the building. "He wasn't targeting anyone, wasn't going specifically after them. It appears they were just in his way as he came in."



FBI probing suspect s recent conversion to Islam in Oklahoma beheading Fox News



> Authorities said he had no prior connection to either woman.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Not just angry...angry, stupid, and obviously incommunicado.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Don't evade his point. It's an important one.

You sound like an ingrate.

Do you realize just how fucking LUCKY you are to have been born in America???

Man, we all won the Birthplace Lotto!

Of all the shit holes in the world where we COULD have been born and raised and be stuck, we were lucky enough to be born HERE! So what made US so worthy of these freedoms we enjoy (or take for granted...AHEM) here?

For THAT alone, every swingin dick in this country should get on his knees and thank God!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


So you are not a Muslim but you want me beheaded. You cant be a Christian then.


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Gun violence is out of control. 

No one need a gun anyways. The criminal will just take away your gun and kill you with it.

BAN GUNS!!@!@!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I addressed his point. I live in one of the most racist countries in the world. I could have been born a number of places in the world and been happy.  Matter of fact I have friends from several different countries that live just fine and have zero desire to come here.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

oh no it's my faith made me do it ploy...
I guess it's easier to criticize the method.
jeffrey dahmer  had a bunch of heads in a beer cooler and nobody blamed his religion


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope, not taking the bait

Here I can 1) call you a liar 2) assume you think  you're clever or 3) you're just dumb.  I'm going with 2 but letting you know you fail.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> oh no it's my faith made me do it ploy...
> I guess it's easier to criticize the method.
> jeffrey dahmer  had a bunch of heads in a beer cooler and nobody blamed his religion



Jeffrey  Dahmer's religion wasn't the motivating factor when he committed his crimes.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > yep, yer OFF TOPIC and doing a subject change Esmerelda !!
> ...



Make you're own thread about domestic violence and people can be appalled there. This happens to be a crazy muslim cutting peoples heads off and an entirely different topic. Logic would tell us that only Muslims are into beheading people these days and if we don't want people beheaded we start by dealing with muslims.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 26, 2014)

The dune coon deserves a beating after he heals some. Hopefully someone will mix up the mix on the lethal injection before descends to hell.


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 26, 2014)

I would guess getting fired was motivating factor in this case.



Rocko said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > oh no it's my faith made me do it ploy...
> ...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then why don't you move there? Because you'd refuse to assimilate there, too. And you'd expect them to cater to your self-segregation and then you'll consider the US the _second_ most racist country. You're creepy.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > oh no it's my faith made me do it ploy...
> ...


you wanna stick with that?
Jeffrey Dahmer: Born Again Fundamentalist ChristianJeffrey Dahmer is the son of a Born Again Fundamentalist (Church of Christ) father. Jeffrey's Born Again Fundamentalist home life led him to feel he could not acknowledge his homosexuality to his Fundamentalist father, and instead he developed an intense hatred of himself and of other gay men.
Well Jeffrey has now come home. He has become a Born Again Fundamentalist, baptized by a minister of the Church of Christ.

The following 3 articles chronicle the story of Jeffrey Dahmer's pilgrimage of faith: from Born Again Fundamentalist home to Born Again Fundamentalist prison cell, from Church of Christ to Church of Christ.

*"Anger at his homosexuality led Dahmer to kill, psychiatrist says"*
[Milwaukee Sentinel, 7 Feb 92, by David Doege, Sentinel Staff Writer]

Serial killer Jeffrey L. Dahmer killed his victims out of anger at his homosexuality and kept body parts as trophies, like a hunter, a psychiatrist testified in Dahmer's sanity trial Thursday.

"I don't believe his behavior was sexually motivated," psychiatrist George Palermo said. "I believe Jeffrey Dahmer killed his victims because he hated homosexuality."

Palermo, the first mental health expert in Dahmer's trial to testify that he was sane and criminally responsible when he murdered, also said that Dahmer has lied for years and still lies today.

"He lied to the judge in 1989 (when Dahmer was sentenced for sexual assault)," Palermo said. "He lied to his lawyer.

"He lied to many doctors to get the (sleeping) pills. It is my feeling he has embellished a great deal in the things he has said he did."

Palermo was the first witness to testify after defense attorney Gerald P. Boyle rested his case. Appointed by Circuit Judge Laurence C. Gram, Jr. as an impartial examiner, Palermo put Boyle in the position of attacking a psychiatric opinion for the first time in the trial.

While Boyle could not get Palermo to back down on his opinion that Dahmer was criminally responsible for his killings, Boyle did get the psychiatrist to concede that Dahmer needed treatment to stop his killing spree.

"If he doesn't go for any help at all, he would have killed again, wouldn't he?" asked Boyle, who called the previous mental health experts to testify as defense witnesses.

"I would say so," Palermo acknowledged.

"Palermo's testimony Thursday came as Dahmer's trial on 15 counts of first-degree intentional homicide neared the halfway point. Dist. Atty. E. Michael McCann is to begin presenting the prosecution's case Friday.

Dahmer, 31, has pleaded guilty, but insane, to the homicide charges stemming from the slayings of 15 young men and boys in West Allis and Milwaukee.

A jury is hearing the case to determine whether Dahmer should be imprisoned because he was sane when he killed or if he should be committed to a mental health institution because he was criminally insane and could not conform his conduct to the law.

Jeffrey Dahmer Born Again Fundamentalist Christian


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> I would guess getting fired was motivating factor in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about all the other millions of cases where people kill in the name of Islam?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


So...you really have no plan to put forward, eh?    Does just ranting about something help you feel better in some way?   Does it solve anything?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


IOW you cant intelligently answer the question without exposing the weakness in your position. Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Hey dimwit, did you miss this part ?



> According to the police statement, after interviewing the suspect’s former co-workers, “information was obtained that he recently started trying to convert several employees to the Muslim religion.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 26, 2014)

The guy went postal due to being fired and it's no coincidence that as a muslime he employed the vogue islimic method of murder.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

naw Brian , its being reported on FOX that he was saying the old alahu akbar phrase as he was doing the stalking .  Course will that tidbit keep being reported , I don't know .


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > oh no it's my faith made me do it ploy...
> ...


This guys religion wasn't the motivating factor either.  My guess is that he was pissed he got fired.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Fort Hood terrorist stopped by a civilian cop.
Oklahoma beheading terrorist stopped by reserve cop.

Terrorists being stopped by cops may soon be a new reality thanks to what our nation is becoming.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There are moderate Muslims who do not, will not or can not perform a more aggressive form of Jihad but Jihad is required of all Muslims.

Some Jihad is peaceful. Some is solitary. Some is violent.

We can't figure out WHO is shitting in our bed so we need to put ALL of the puppies in the garage.

Because if we don't we will be in a world of shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess getting fired was motivating factor in this case.
> ...


What about all the other millions of cases where people kill in the name of Christianity?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


i hope you remember that sentiment when they decide to round up people that look like you next.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Muslims beheading people in the heartland.  Wow. Never saw this coming.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



The utter stupidity, or derangement due to fear of NOT being politically correct by liberals who refuse or are unable to acknowledge a problem with Islamic fundamentalism is breathtaking.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Have any Pastafarians killed millions yet?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



And then used the Jihadist's favorite means of dispatch to express his employment frustrations?

You are trying my patience, you know?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Good god how cliche, you people are beyond help.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess getting fired was motivating factor in this case.
> ...


pay back a bitch it nothing the christians didn't do in the crusades.
don't get me wrong, that guy should have been executed on the spot.
he was literally caught red handed.


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That explains alot.  I used to think you were just a racist POS.  Now I know you are a racist POS that hates christians.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That only works if I didnt know plenty of Muslims that wouldnt harm a fly.  Must be awkard walking around with someone leading you with their fingers in you nose.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:
			
		

> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My people arent doing jihadi beheadings for Gods glory.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


 More recently, just a couple weeks ago in Britain a Muslim beheaded a woman in her garden.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


That's extremely dishonest. You think the beheading method was a coincidence? Phony.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Fort Hood terrorist stopped by a civilian cop.
> Oklahoma beheading terrorist stopped by reserve cop.
> 
> Terrorists being stopped by cops may soon be a new reality thanks to what our nation is becoming.


isn't that a cop's job?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Go look in the mirror when you say that, you fucking fool.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

no institutional racism , not legal racism in the public / government sector anyway  .   Many people face private racism , that's just life .   I face racism because of my skin color and bias because I'm tall and good looking Acepias !!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Your analytical skills suck about as bad as your reading comprehension. I dont hate Christians or Muslims.  You couldnt pay me to subscribe to either religion though.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


we are in a world of shit and always have been.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'll throw in as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Why would I do that? What kind a clown are you that types with a mirror in front of him? What are you? Some kind of narcissist?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 26, 2014)

Will be dismissed as another case of "workplace violence" if stooges in the VA invest any time in it whatsoever. They don't want to offend their friends.


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 26, 2014)

Coincidence he was just fired?



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your the racist you POS.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

wow , I like that way of thinking DAWS101 , cop did a good job and will probably pick up his paycheck today , its Friday after all !!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


nobody says it was coincidental it's just as likely he was imitating other beheadings or trying for the religious excuse to get a lighter sentence.
it's the finding god ploy A prison classic.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I missed the part where it says he


daws101 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...





daws101 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I missed the part where it say Dahmer killed in the name of Christianity.  And even if he did (which he didnt) that's only one case. There are millions of people killing in the name of Allah all over world.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said they were?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


No it was a question that made you think about how stupid you sound.  Thats why you have to attempt distractions.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


sure he is. it's not like your avatar pic wasn't a racist either.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not the time to be a dick. You know exactly what I am saying. Go look in the mirror when you say: " Must be awkward walking around with someone leading you with their fingers in you nose".[/QUOTE]


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Says the SOB that brought his BLACK POS RACIST COMMENTS to the discussion.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 26, 2014)

fired for something , I don't know why Brian .   Maybe for bringing religion into the workplace in an inappropriate manner .   Food processing plant so maybe he was fired fer cutting carrots too long for the standard carrot can , I don't know .   All I heard on FOX is that he was saying 'allahu akbar' as he was doing his murderous work .


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Do you think the fact he got fired was not the reason?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


 no but their pasta sauce has!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


so your patience is factory fresh?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This is why we have race quotas. Meritocracy would be futile for you.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not yet......


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Some questions need to be asked about the mosque this mother fucker attended.

Is the congregation discussing jihad ?

Are they being told you'll be rewarded in the beyond if you kill some non-believers ?

Why would he choose to behead someone, rather than simply stabbing them ? Beheading takes time, a quick thrust to the midriff is far more quicker and likely to also be lethal.

The locals are calling in the FBI, lets all hope they are not afraid to ask the tough questions.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


to rm the real reason does not matter


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 26, 2014)

He was just fired Thursday, something tells me he has been Moslem for a while.



pismoe said:


> fired for something , I don't know why Brian .   Maybe for bringing religion into the workplace in an inappropriate manner .   Food processing plant so maybe he was fired fer cutting carrots too long for the standard carrot can , I don't know .   All I heard on FOX is that he was saying 'allahu akbar' as he was doing his murderous work .


He


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


You must have used up your intelligence quota for the day. You are delusional if you dont think the fact he was fired was more likely the probable cause of him beheading the woman he didnt even know.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


To you responding to the real post doesn't fit your agenda.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Just listened to the report on ABC radio news, and they actually had the balls to admit the guy was trying to convert coworkers to Islam.

I'm actually surprised, I shouldn't be, but in this hyper PC media we now have, it is surprising.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Didn't say it was or wasn't. I was referring to the method.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Fuck whatever happened in the past!

What are you gonna do in the proverbial today or tomorrow to save your non-Muslim ass?

You are trying to justify Islam or not as a religion.

How can I convey to you that what you are focusing on is unimportant when it comes to recognizing the threat and the danger of a rapidly advancing Islam?

You can make up your mind to become a Muslim if that's what you want.

But until then aren't you interested in protecting the freedoms you enjoy???

Anyway, just know that their campaign of violent AND non-violent Jihad is coming and you will have to convert, submit or die when they make you the offer.

So, what will you do?

Convert?

When you do make sure you ask them when Islam will stop supporting and encouraging Slavery.

Otherwise, you never know...

LOLOL


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just listened to the report on ABC radio news, and they actually had the balls to admit the guy was trying to convert coworkers to Islam.
> 
> I'm actually surprised, I shouldn't be, but in this hyper PC media we now have, it is surprising.


Odd that you dont realize you are just dumb and easily led. Oh well.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

My guess is when he talks he'll say he did it for Islam. Then you libs will tell us how peaceful Islam is.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


No.You were referring to the crime. Did you forget you even said so?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


just as the christian did in the name of god and if given the chance would do so again.
it's an old old story muslims kill christians ,christians kill muslims...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> My guess is when he talks he'll say he did it for Islam. Then you libs will tell us how peaceful Islam is.


No. I'll just chalk it up to him being a nutcase.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're a freaking idiot.

How many black leaders are operating right now in Netherlands? Sweden? Germany? How about Britain? Ireland? 

PS..we all wish you had been born somewhere else. You are an ingrate punk, and a disgrace not only to your gender, but your color as well, whatever it is.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey genius, don't you stop and think it's a bit strange someone would go to all the uneccessary trouble of hacking someones head off, instead of simply stabbing them ?
Think you might be able to grasp that for a second or two ?


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Full circle

 You are dishonest and take a victory lap because I wont defend myself from the distortion of  my posts you claim as my views.   Not only me, just about everyone in the thread who see the truth for what it is.   

You (progressives) need to lie about our stance to justify the fact you're better.  Twisted.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> My guess is when he talks he'll say he did it for Islam. Then you libs will tell us how peaceful Islam is.


in general it is ..


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



What do you mean if Christians we're given the chance? If they're as bad as Muslims! Why aren't they killing people now?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


odd as I have no agenda.. it's obvious you do...


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Neither you nor this moronic shrink know anything about sexual psychopaths. Saying Dahmer did his deeds because of religion is like saying Ted Bundy or John Wayne Gacy were acting on a religious impetus*. *Stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


who says they're not..


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


right!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...





Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You can pretend that things in the past dont matter as much as you like.

I dont need to save my non-Muslim ass.

I dont have to justify Islam. Its definitely a religion.

You cant convey to me that what I am focusing on is unimportant because you are not me.

I have been a Muslim and already rejected it. I'm not that committed.

I can protect the freedoms I enjoy just fine without pretending Muslims are going to kill me.

You are starting to sound like a nutcase.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


bigotry at it's finest!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

This morning when this story first broke, and the report stated a woman in Oklahoma was beheaded, the first thing that pops into any sane persons head, is that it was a Muslim. And even though, the Muslim population in Oklahoma is probably no more than 1%-2%, it of course turned out to be a Muslim.
And all liberals can do, is come up with the usual but, but, but, Christians...........

Fucking ignorant fools.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is when he talks he'll say he did it for Islam. Then you libs will tell us how peaceful Islam is.
> ...





daws101 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Me for one.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Whats with the retarded questions?  What does the fact I could have been born in a number of different countries and been happy have to do with Black leaders in Sweden?  Have you lost your effin mind?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


You were the one that was dishonest. You were so desperate you even claimed I beat my wife. i didnt do a victory lap because making you look stupid is not worthy of celebrating. Its as easy as standing up.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Hey mental midget. Killing people is unnecessary too unless its for your protection. Obviously people do it because they have mental problems. Do you think you may able figure that out without me teaching you?


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sane people realize it happened right after  getting fired.



DigitalDrifter said:


> This morning when this story first broke, and the report stated a woman in Oklahoma was beheaded, the first thing that pops into any sane persons head, is that it was a Muslim. And even though, the Muslim population in Oklahoma is probably no more than 1%-2%, it of course turned out to be a Muslim.
> And all liberals can do, is come up with the usual but, but, but, Christians...........
> 
> Fucking ignorant fools.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You were the one that was dishonest. *You were so desperate you even claimed I beat my wife*. i didnt do a victory lap because making you look stupid is not worthy of celebrating. Its as easy as standing up.



Good grief.   You do know you just outed yourself a total idiot, right?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Youre not very knowledgeable which is apparent from your answer.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You were the one that was dishonest. *You were so desperate you even claimed I beat my wife*. i didnt do a victory lap because making you look stupid is not worthy of celebrating. Its as easy as standing up.
> ...



Good grief.  You know you just outed yourself as an idiot in addition to being a liar right? Only an idiot would not realize that your claim is there for everyone to see.



R.D. said:


> Do you still beat your wife.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Really? Care to compair the violence in both religions?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Sure. Whatcha got?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Jeffrey Dahmer was an atheist with at least an atheist mother.   Dahmer once said that if there was no God there was nothing stopping him from being God.  It wasn't religion.  It wasn't even being gay and Dahmer was very gay.  Jeffrey Dahmer was insane and subject to compulsions he could not control.   While in prison Dahmer was heavily medicated.   He still had those compulsions.  With medication he was able to not act on them.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

The reserve sherriff who shot this guy was also the Chief operating officer of the company and happened to be packing a gun.  This would have been a lot worse had he not been. its a good statement for carry permits.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm sorry you can't follow your own train of thought.

Sucks to be you.

You made the point that the US was extremely racist. 

I reminded you that we are, in fact, one of the least racist countries in the world.

PS..don't do drugs.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Sure.  How many people were beheaded for Jesus last week?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



There aren't any. At least not in the name of Jesus or our God, in many centuries!


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



For starters:

37 Muslim nations persecuting Christians


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You must be off your meds and your rocker.  What does that have to do with Black leaders in Sweden?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


So that means you are wrong then. You cant pretend history is off limits.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Crusades


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




well people can make the arguement that western christian society has made war with islam,  definately Sects of Islam have made war on the west.  But they have also made war on hindus, sihks, budhists, jews , subsaharan africans....  of course always claiming it is them defending themselves. Forgot  Shias and Sunni warring against each other. Not always full out war but obviously hot spots around the globe.  Forgot,  also China , japan and Russia.

meanwhile, christians are not making war on these other groups. there is a difference. Christianity had a violent past but has to a great extent reformed itself, Some areas of this violent islam have gone dormant in action over time but there has never been a reformation they have much more internal contention than Christianity.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nice try. Your claim was millions of people kill in the name of Christianity. The operative word being kill, as in present tense.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't blame the Muslim.

Blame the knife.

We need a law against knives.  We definitely need extensive background checks on all persons even thinking of acquiring a single knife!


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Why couldn't the reservist just shoot the knife out of the muslims hand?  They do it on television all the time.

This convert wasn't born muslim.  He was really just a violent street thug.  The kind muslims like to recruit.    How many have they recruited in the prisons and gangs?   For how many years? 

Unfortunately it appears we are about to find out.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The claim was Christians are killing people in the name of God today. Go back and read it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And what would you be teaching me,  denial 101 ?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Omg.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



sorry bud. This was your challenge.



> Really? Care to compair the violence in both religions?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Nobody is that dense..I think he's under the influence. Anyway, this is getting boring.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Thats what I thought when I saw your distracted out of left field post.  OMG! is this person high or punking me?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 26, 2014)

Noting the sarcasm in the OP, I still say that there is no such thing as an innocent Muslim.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You want to be honest and define my quote in the context of the conversation? I mean I don't expect you to, it's not your MO.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Nobody is that dense..I think he's under the influence. Anyway, this is getting boring.


IOW. "My medication is wearing off. I better have someone tie my drool cup to my wrist."


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




yeah the crusades,   war for gold, power in the name of Christianity but not always so simple, Muslims conquered North Africa by and it was not so peaceful.Muslims tried to overtake Europe as well.  But the thing is, Christians throughout history stood up and tried to reform what was wrong. there are historical figures throughout history who have done this.  In Islam, If you make very strong condemnations, criticisims you run the risk of a fatwa against you whether you be muslim or non muslim.

Isis publicly executes leading lawyer and human rights activist in Iraq - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sorry, I said you were under the influence first. Stop copying, and stop saying stupid things, then trying to pretend you meant something different than the stupidity you actually aired. So share..what is your drug of choice? Or is it alcohol?


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cars kill way more people than Moslems in this country.



HenryBHough said:


> Don't blame the Muslim.
> 
> Blame the knife.
> 
> We need a law against knives.  We definitely need extensive background checks on all persons even thinking of acquiring a single knife!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Why would I define your quote for you?  Its not hard to see you said specifcally you wanted to compare violence. Did you mean something else?  If so you need to clarify your position. Be advised you dont get to dictate what examples I draw from.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I suspect he is a Glue Sniffer.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You have him dead to rights.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Go take a nap and try again.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

boedicca said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Something.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's a druggie thing. Those of us who live life and work and sechlike don't take naps when we're overcome by the immediacy of life. I take a nap when I go to bed for the night.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Papal Bull by the Roman Catholic Church to go forth and enslave everyone and take their lands.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Use complete sentences. This isn't the corner by the liquor store.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You dont work or live life. You are a druggie. Thats why I told you to go take a nap and try again.  You still havent explained what Black leaders in Sweden have to do with rascim here in the states and why that's even relevant to me saying I live in a rascist country.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Another poster claimed Christians are killing people in the name of Christianity today. I challenged that, you said I was ignorant, then I challenged you to compare the violence both religions are engaged in. People can easily read what was said, you know.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Use complete sentences. This isn't the corner by the liquor store.


When you start being a grammar Nazi i know you are pretty much desperate.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


You are ignorant.  You just said you challenged me to compare the violence in both religions however you tried to slip in the "are engaged in" part that was not there before. You must be retarded if you think I didnt see that.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.


I suggest vigilantism and an attack against Muslims to send them a message that the common US citizens will not tolerate their actions and their religious dogma...and to stifle 5th column activities by Muslims....


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I gave the proper context of the conversation.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> MaxGrit said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You mean like you have posted proof in the HORRIBLE Sandy Hook hoax threads.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 26, 2014)

And Democrats want to prevent you from defending yourself with a lawfully owned firearm.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


No you tried to change the parameters of your challenge. Sorry bud.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Let the readers be the judge of that.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


I must have poked your heart for you to resort to lying. I apologize.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I dont let anyone judge anything for me.  You may think its ok for people to tell you what to think but I was always taught to make my own decisions.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



I posted a video where Brigitte Gabriel explained that there are moderate Muslims who aren't active or violent Jihadists and are very peaceful.

She says they are IRRELEVANT.

Just as the good Germans who had nothing to do with the Nazi regime who were irrelevant to the Holocaust. They didn't help Hitler, they didn't try to stop Hitler. They were just there.

Same as for the irrelevant Russian people during Stalin's rise and reign. And Mao's moderate Chinese who did nothing.

Only 10% - 15% of all Americans served in uniform during WWII.

Of the 300,000,000 estimated fundamentalist Muslims who support the quest to make Allah's order come true there are more than enough warm bodies to do the shooting and bombing and beheading without them relying on your associates to cut off heads.

That's not to say your friends might not want to become active, too!

Think of it this way.

You know there are hundreds of thousands of American troops in the deserts and mountains of the mid and far East. Millions of Americans have served in the wars there over the years.

How many have you ever seen?

How many have you ever known?

How many have you ever seen IN THEIR UNIFORMS?

Millions of American servicemembers and you haven't seen ONE.

Sounds familiar, doesn't it?

All the Jihadists fighting to conquer the world and dominate America and you haven't met a one.

Hmmm... could it be they do not exist merely because you haven't seen them?

Or is it actually, that these things take place without your knowledge?

Brother, I'm trying to pull your coat but you make it difficult.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I don't know Brigitte Gabriel nor do I believe what she says over my own experiences.

Yes I know there are lots of american troops in the Middle East pissing them off even more.  Why would you think I have never seen any?

I may have met a Jihadist when I went to Walmart earlier today.  I also may have met a Christian terrorist too.  My point is that you cant blanket condemn a religion or a group of people because some of the people in the group or religion want to do crazy things. As a African American you should be extremely cognizant of the folly inherent in this.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Nobody is that dense..I think he's under the influence. Anyway, this is getting boring.


He's not, he's just like most liberals, who simply do not love their country or culture and therefore always take the side that opposes or challenges America.
In his particular case, he's black, therefore he's also got the chip on his shoulder.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Then you have a reading comprehension issue.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is that dense..I think he's under the influence. Anyway, this is getting boring.
> ...


His communication skill is nil. He can't relay simple thoughts..he tries, fails, and then he clarifies..but when he clarifies, he acts like he was clear in the first place. And he isn't.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 26, 2014)

Threads merged


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If I could get you free one-way airfare to one of these countries would you go and agree not to return?

If you say yes, I will get on it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


If you stop taking taking drugs everything will clarify itself.  You sound like you are on a acid trip with most of your posts. Leave drugs alone.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I dont want to go to Sweden.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Wow, you really are copying me.

How funny.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 26, 2014)

Tragic in many ways. Whether it is bombs or blades these Muslim maniacs have to be stopped.


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2014)

It's time for Americans to take their country back.

Presidents  called Hussein don't belong in the White house!

Rest in Peace Colleen Hufford.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah, let's see, that was last year ? Year before that ? Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If Christianity and Judaism predated Islam how did the Muslims attain rulership of the Holy Lands unless THEY conquered it by force?

Islam is not the best side to be on.

You had better consider a reconciliation with Uncle Sugar because Islam is not gonna impress anyone seeing your resume.

Unless you want to work in a Halal butcher shop or something.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


The same way violent Christians obtained rulership of the current world.  That doesnt make all Christians violent nor does it make all Muslims violent.  Your issue is with violent people not with the religion.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

skye said:


> It's time for Americans to take their country back.
> 
> Presidents  called Hussein don't belong in the White house!
> 
> Rest in Peace Colleen Hufford.


Too bad. There is a POTUS with that name there now. You dont have permission to take anything back until his term is up. I said so.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I told you that shit has nothing to do with keeping America free of typical Muslim extra baggage.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Unless you want to work in a Halal butcher shop or something.


The same way violent Christians obtained rulership of the current world.  That doesnt make all Christians violent nor does it make all Muslims violent.  Your issue is with violent people not with the religion.[/QUOTE]

Islam and conversion of the infidel is to be accomplished by force as doctrine.

Judeo-Christian religions ?  _Not so much._


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



What do we do to keep America free of typical Christian extra baggage?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

OODA_Loop said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you want to work in a Halal butcher shop or something.
> ...



Islam and conversion of the infidel is to be accomplished by force as doctrine.

Judeo-Christian religions ?  _Not so much._[/QUOTE]
You must not read much history outside of what you were taught in grade school do you?


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Retard thinks christians rule the world.  What a dufus.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



I thought that was the joos.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What do you propose we do?
> ...



My first reaction, how special the US has our own special beheading now.  Personally if true, which I doubt, it was done a lone sicko.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Retard thinks christians dont rule the world. What a moron.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 26, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What do you mean if true?  You think this didn't happen?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

skye said:


> It's time for Americans to take their country back.
> 
> Presidents  called Hussein don't belong in the White house!
> 
> Rest in Peace Colleen Hufford.



It was a mistake in many ways, unfortunately roughly half of America would still vote for the pos.
That's where we're at today, and it's the same reason this story will not become anything more than just another workplace viloence story.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We were already dominant culture.

Muslims are the guests trying to rule the roost by means of stealth and threat of terrorism..

Islam is supposed to be trying to win us over and convince us they are no problem to us.

But your buddy in Oklahoma couldn't contain his Jihadist zeal.

Well, he fucked it up for you.

We KNOW their game.

But you are going to just continue on even though you know the future is cloudy for your choice of paths to follow.

I wonder what the American Jihadi's last thoughts were.

I'll bet it wasn't a Salaam Aleikum.

Probably more like. "Momma, what have I done??

Then nothingness.

Yeah, you were hoodwinked.

No virgins.

No paradise.


----------



## Kondor3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for Americans to take their country back.
> ...


Fair enough.

Then again, there won't be another one with such a name, anytime soon, after January 20, 2017.

It'll be at least another century, if not more.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I seriously question it yes. He may of stabbed them ,and they added the beheading part, just a nutcase going berserk. Also we have had it crammed down our throats that ISIS is probably in the US, I question  the beheading part was really done, I will not concern myself with it.


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Obama and Holder don't give a shit.

I'm guessing the victims were white women...so liberals don't give a shit.

Now, if a skinhead cut the head off a black person....well hell there would be riots, marches, political shakedowns and Holder would charge him with hate crimes.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, and I apologize

It's been brought to my attention (again) that your debating skills are so lacking you have no idea what a generally understood common fallacy that silly  loaded question represents.   That I used it in response to your loaded question to me, unaware how dumb you are was my bad.

Do I think you beat your wife?  No.   Do I think you're stupid? Yes.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


We?  I'm not a christian and no where in the constitution does it say I am required to be one.  Matter of fact this country was founded because of religious prosecution in England. You would think people would know these facts.  The guy in Oklahoma didnt mess anything up for me. I don't know him nor does what he did effect anything in my life.  Your future may be fraught with peril but I dont live like that. Your going to have an aneurysm before you get to official retirement age if you are worried about Muslims taking over the country.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Obama and Holder don't give a shit.
> 
> I'm guessing the victims were white women...so liberals don't give a shit.
> 
> Now, if a skinhead cut the head off a black person....well hell there would be riots, marches, political shakedowns and Holder would charge him with hate crimes.


Thats because we would know it was a hate crime since he was skin head dummy.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The muslim was practicing his religion.  If he is prevented from exercising his first amendment rights to kill in the name of allah, America is just a Christian theocracy.




I wonder when the Dems are going to start yelling "War On Women" over this beheading.

*crickets*


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Shitbag....uh a black muslim cutting off heads is a hate crime.

If muslims target non-muslims...that is a fucking hate crime.

Too bad he didn't get his hands on you.



Asclepias said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama and Holder don't give a shit.
> ...


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

BLACK and MUSLIM....hell no.



boedicca said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The muslim was practicing his religion.  If he is prevented from exercising his first amendment rights to kill in the name of allah, America is just a Christian theocracy.
> ...


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rocko said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...





Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I think America will be REALLY weary of any of the more exotic or what some might consider, "novelty" candidates like Hillary with her Muslim Brotherhood personal assistant.

America will want someone qualified. A male with a strong character and traditional values.

Almost Vanilla flavored or of the White bread variety of candidate.

No fast talkers or big grins while they lie to your face types, please!

No Blacks.

No Women. (especially Hildebeast!)

Only plain ol Americans need apply for the job this time, thank you!

And for the remainder of the Republic 

No Muslims.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Um...suspect is alive. There will be a trial. Crime scene photos will be presented. Kinda hard to fake a beheading.

OH...unless...yes, the COPS did it, and blamed this peaceful, innocent, God loving black Muslim!

YES! I knew "blame the cops" was coming!


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

It sums it up when a black muslim cuts off someone's head here in the US and liberal scum bend over backwards to defend the piece of shit in addition to downplaying him being a black muslim (like Boko Haram), ISIS calling for these acts worldwide and even downplaying the beheading as if that doesn't matter.


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Like I said.....imagine if some neo-Nazi convert took up the call for beheadings of non-whites worldwide and cut off a black woman's head in a parking lot.

All hell would break loose.....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Shitbag....uh a black muslim cutting off heads is a hate crime.
> 
> If muslims target non-muslims...that is a fucking hate crime.
> 
> ...


Who told you a Black Muslim cutting off heads is a hate crime?  Can you link to it because you are too stupid for me to trust your opinion?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This is where we part company.

I have tried to be fair and understanding but you are too headstrong to accept coaching.

You will not have the most pleasant journey.

And when we meet again, perhaps in this very thread, I will ask no quarter nor give any.

I will treat you as an opponent.

Do you understand?

I hope you find the truth you seek.

But, for what it's worth, I doubt you'll find it where you are headed.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Like I said.....imagine if some neo-Nazi convert took up the call for beheadings of non-whites worldwide and cut off a black woman's head in a parking lot.
> 
> All hell would break loose.....



Or.....

1 white cop defends himself and shoots a black male: ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE, smear all cops

1 black Muslim beheads female after global call for beheadings: Just an isolated incident, doesn't represent Islam. Northing to see here.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Like I said.....imagine if some neo-Nazi convert took up the call for beheadings of non-whites worldwide and cut off a black woman's head in a parking lot.
> 
> All hell would break loose.....



Thats because a neo Nazi doing that would be admitting he was doing a hate crime retard.


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

So shitstain.....tell us why the black muslim killed a woman by stabbing her and cutting off her head. The police and others so far say the act was random so they didn't have any connection before the crime.

Is that a LOVE CRIME???

how the fuck do stupid fucks like you live past 5 years old....



Asclepias said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Shitbag....uh a black muslim cutting off heads is a hate crime.
> ...


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asswipe.....more muslims worldwide have cut off the heads of innocent people than skinheads in this country have done going back to the start of Nazi crap.

Tell us about the skinheads calling for beheadings like ISIS....



Asclepias said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said.....imagine if some neo-Nazi convert took up the call for beheadings of non-whites worldwide and cut off a black woman's head in a parking lot.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



I didnt know we were company.

You cant coach me if you dont have superior skills or knowledge than the person you are attempting to coach.

I will have the best journey. I love my life.

You are not my opponent. You are a person on a messageboard that is confused and frightened about Islam.

Yes I understand.

I will find the truth I seek. Invariably I always do.

People have doubted me before but always end up regretting it. I dont mind that you doubt. i pretty much expect it of people not in my inner circle.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Workplace violence. Nothing to see here, certainly no need for 24/7 news coverage. Eric Holder resigned. Snooki had a new baby. Some Duck Dynasty kid is on Dancing With the Stars.
> ...



Sure, we can call him a terrorist if you like.   How about this guy.......is there some reason we shouldn't call him a terrorist as well?

Pennsylvania Offers Reward To Find Suspect In Trooper Shooting FOX CT


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> So shitstain.....tell us why the black muslim killed a woman by stabbing her and cutting off her head. The police and others so far say the act was random so they didn't have any connection before the crime.
> 
> Is that a LOVE CRIME???
> 
> ...



Could it be because he was fired and flipped out?  Its not like we dont have the term "going postal" for fun is it?


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Is he doing it for a religious or political cause???

Most likely not.

He is just a nutjob criminal, like you.



Discombobulated said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes you are that fucking stupid.

If he just shot people or stabbed them then your stupid fuck claims might be true....the beheading just ruined your rant, especially right in the middle of ISIS telling MUSLIMS like him to cut off heads of "infidels."

go kill yourself since you are a waste of O2.



Asclepias said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > So shitstain.....tell us why the black muslim killed a woman by stabbing her and cutting off her head. The police and others so far say the act was random so they didn't have any connection before the crime.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Asswipe.....more muslims worldwide have cut off the heads of innocent people than skinheads in this country have done going back to the start of Nazi crap.
> 
> Tell us about the skinheads calling for beheadings like ISIS....
> 
> ...


So what?  What does that have to do with your retarded, puerile posts?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 26, 2014)

Hmmm...in any of these posts did anyone mention how this jihadi was,stopped?  could it be a good guy with a gun...minutes before the police arrived?   but...that never happens...right?

and just so we get the history right the French Revolution was also anti church....


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Sure. Why not?

Only Libs defend the scum of the Earth and then allow them to take over their political party.

Even though this guy is a gun guy and may be a Conservative I don't see any Conservatives defending him.

Did you think we would???


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > So shitstain.....tell us why the black muslim killed a woman by stabbing her and cutting off her head. The police and others so far say the act was random so they didn't have any connection before the crime.
> ...



Wrong again!

The fact that he beheaded that poor woman speaks volumes to me!

And it speaks in arabic!


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

go kill yourself....



Asclepias said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Asswipe.....more muslims worldwide have cut off the heads of innocent people than skinheads in this country have done going back to the start of Nazi crap.
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Shitbag....uh a black muslim cutting off heads is a hate crime.
> ...




I doubt he cut off her head due to LOVE, bub.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Yes you are that fucking stupid.
> 
> If he just shot people or stabbed them then your stupid fuck claims might be true....the beheading just ruined your rant, especially right in the middle of ISIS telling MUSLIMS like him to cut off heads of "infidels."
> 
> ...




My rant?


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Is he doing it for a religious or political cause???
> 
> Most likely not.
> 
> ...



Oh I see, I had no idea terrorist activity was defined as religious or political.......or did you just pull that definition from your ass like all your best ideas?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 1776 said:
> ...



I think he cut it off because he flipped out from getting fired.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I think you are a gullible idiot who thinks that the Fort Hood massacre was workplace violence.


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Shithead.....has he targeted anyone randomly like a terrorist? no.

He targeted 2 police officers like many criminals have done in the past.

Now, if he attacked a mall, school or goobermint building with a random attack targeting anyone...then he would be a terrorist.

If attacking police makes someone a "terrorist" then our jails are full of them.



Discombobulated said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Is he doing it for a religious or political cause???
> ...


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



In your case.......yes.


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

These message boards remind me there are idiots and scum running amuck in this country.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Shithead.....has he targeted anyone randomly like a terrorist? no.
> 
> He targeted 2 police officers like many criminals have done in the past.
> 
> ...


Evidently terrorist activity is now defined by the randomness of the targets.......who knew?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Most morons pretend their brain cramps are thoughts so it wouldnt surprise me that you feel this is true.


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

You claim anyone attacking the police is a terrorist.

Yeah, you're that fucking stupid.

What about a muslim cutting off a random person's head in the US???

Terrorist? Eh, dumfuck.



Discombobulated said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Shithead.....has he targeted anyone randomly like a terrorist? no.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> These message boards remind me there are idiots and scum running amuck in this country.


All you have to do is look in the mirror to see that.  No need to have someone help you sign onto the internet.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> You claim anyone attacking the police is a terrorist.
> 
> Yeah, you're that fucking stupid.
> 
> ...



But what does that have to do with your new definitions of terrorism?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> So shitstain.....tell us why the black muslim killed a woman by stabbing her and cutting off her head. The police and others so far say the act was random so they didn't have any connection before the crime.
> 
> Is that a LOVE CRIME???
> 
> ...



FYI:

*The speech called on Muslims in the West to kill civilians in so-called lone wolf operations planned and executed by a single person.

"Do not ask for anyone's advice and do not seek anyone's verdict," Adnani said. "Kill the infidel, whether he is civilian or military.”*

[...]

At least one Algerian militant group responded to Adnani's call.

Do not ask for anyone's advice and do not seek anyone's verdict. Kill the infidel, whether he is civilian or military.- Abu Muhammad Adnani, a spokesman with the extremist group Islamic State

[...]

"If you can kill a nonbelieving American or European, especially the spiteful and filthy French, or an Australian, or a Canadian ... then rely upon God," he said.

_Bulos is a special correspondent._

Islamic State s taunting speech calls for killing civilians - LA Times


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 26, 2014)

*Oklahoma beheading: Live updates on Moore stabbing rampage*

News OK ^

Statement from Oklahoma County Sheriff John Whetsel: Today my thoughts and prayers are with family and friends of the innocent victim who was murdered and the second innocent victim who was injured in violent knife attacks at Vaughan Foods in Moore, Oklahoma on September 25, 2014. These were heinous criminal acts that were ended by the quick response of Oklahoma County Reserve Deputy Sheriff Mark Vaughan. I am extremely proud of the actions of Deputy Vaughan and I am convinced those actions saved the lives of several other employees. Mr. Vaughan, who serves as CEO of Vaughan Foods, was at...


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Of course....you dodge calling a black muslim cutting off someone's head in a random crime...."terrorism."

White crazy fuck with hatred of the police shooting 2 police officers....well of course that is terrorism in your demented mind because he is a white male gun owner.



Discombobulated said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > You claim anyone attacking the police is a terrorist.
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 26, 2014)

*Muslim Who Beheaded Co-Worker Had Felony Assault, Drug Sentences Suspended*


Pundit Press ^

Alton Nolen, the man who beheaded a co-worker in Oklahoma, was an evangelizing Muslim, had the phrase, "As-Salaamu Ataikum" tattooed on his body, and had a lengthy arrest and conviction record. Sgt. Jeremy Lewis of the Moore Police Department stated, "After conducting interviews with co-workers of Nolen's, information was obtained that he recently started trying to convert some of his coworkers to the Muslim religion." ...Nolen also has a lengthy arrest record. Some of his worst offenses were recently suspended. According to Oklahoma State's "Offender Lookup," Nolen was arrested for a number of felonies, including assault and battery, possession and...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > So shitstain.....tell us why the black muslim killed a woman by stabbing her and cutting off her head. The police and others so far say the act was random so they didn't have any connection before the crime.
> ...


My Muslim neighbor just gave me some dap.  He said he would be beheading me at a future time and place still unknown.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Of course....you dodge calling a black muslim cutting off someone's head in a random crime...."terrorism."
> 
> White crazy fuck with hatred of the police shooting 2 police officers....well of course that is terrorism in your demented mind because he is a white male gun owner.
> 
> ...



No dimwit, the point is that they are both terrorist........but you're too fucking stupid to know that.


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

So you claim everyone with a beef with the police that act on that beef against the police...is a terrorist.

Yeah, you eat shit.



Discombobulated said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course....you dodge calling a black muslim cutting off someone's head in a random crime...."terrorism."
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> Your father must've worn out your asshole with your negative IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now its all beginning to come clear. Is that what happened to you?  Can you point to the place on the doll someone violated you?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

1776 said:


> So you claim everyone with a beef with the police that act on that beef against the police...is a terrorist.
> 
> Yeah, you eat shit.
> 
> ...



Who could possibly argue with such eloquent articulation?  Based on what I've seen so far I'd be very surprised if some foundation hadn't already offered funding for you to start your own think tank.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2014)

Notice it was a "WOMAN" he chose to cut their heads off?

where's is NOW now?
 where's that party that stands up for womeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen more than any other in the whole world? calling Hillary

pfeeesh right


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


>



Is that Obuma's son?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




well you know, if he had one he could be just like him I suppose


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I thought you said that was your lover?


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Or maybe one of your five dads.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Police briefing


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.



Liberals don't mind  if the radical ones slice heads off as long as we continue to call it "workplace violence".
I hope they are Liberal heads.........  it is clear that their families will be able to handle that sort of thing easier from the response here of "nothing to see"... "just some disgruntled worker".


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Is he doing it for a religious or political cause???
> ...



Because we all know Islam is only a real threat in its Political incarnation.

In fact, there are some who believe we'd be okay if we just allowed religious islam and banned political Islam.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > 1776 said:
> ...



But a survivalist nut job on a crusade to kill police officers isn't a terrorist.......is that right?


----------



## Zander (Sep 26, 2014)

martybegan said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I agree. sadly, the first thought that comes to the so many left/lib/commie/progressive minds is:  "this is not representative of Islam."  They're  brainwashed by political correctness.  They are always defending the indefensible....and failing to see the obvious.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

guess I


Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Right,  and the catholic church deserves criticism for that. We all know how they used the peoples of the Americas, and we can condemn them for that. You can keep condemning them for that right now but how will that be relevant for today?  Islam needs to be criticized the same way, its easy to pick on christians, you can paint a picture of jesus Christ in any derogatory way you want and they will call that art. Try doing that with a likeness of Muhammad and you will have a hit put on you.  

Islam cant take criticizm without first mentioning Christianity and the things they did 300 plus years ago, ever.  How is Islam supposed to have a reformation if they cant even admit there is a problem?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> guess I
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> ...



Its relevant because it supports my point.  People use religion to do evil things. There is nothing evil about a religion. It is the interpretation of the human that uses it to do evil deeds.  There is no need for a reformation.  Just like people who practiced christianity did bad things in the name of christianity the same goes for islam. Personally both religions are a crock of shit (if you ask my personal opinion) due to the falsehoods and hypocrisy but people can practice what they want and I try to stay non-judgmental on it.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Let's assume for arguments sake that you are right. That he did it over frustration over being fired.

Let's even go farther than that.

Even though we know he was a Muslim convert and had been trying to convert his co-workers at some point, let's pretend for a moment that he didn't do this.

Let's pretend he was just some stupid impressionable Black man who thought that because everyone is paying attention to the beheadings in the desert I will be a copycat and behead someone, too. 

Just as an expression of rage over being fired.

He chose an awful way of venting.

And what will be the result from his hypothetically secular act of violent stupidity?

Muslims from within and without will interpret this as the fight they have wanted to wage in America's streets for years.

Let the blood shed in Amreeka. 

He will have single handedly set off a potential powder keg and if that results in Islamist clashes with Americans or LEOs in the streets of this country he will be praised and exalted by Muslims and Jihadi and terrorists the world over. 
He will be theirs forever.

And then your silly argument will maybe come to an end.

Nolen may be shown to have been acting out as a copycat terrorist without really being a religious terrorist. (I doubt it, but whatever.)

But the bottom line is that his act will be known as an act of Islamic Jihad.

So, in the end it boils down to the Muslim world reacting to this beheqading as though IT WAS an act of Islamist Jihad.

And that is what we care about.

Jihad may have begun here in earnest because of this beheading.

And all we can do is wait and see if there is any more violence to come on the heels of this.

You'd better hope not.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Leave it to the FOX News fans to take an unfortunate isolated incident and turn it into the end of the world.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





The Moonbats are so confused.

Ferguson is an isolated incidence.

Muslims beheading people is not.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Leave it to you to fail to connect the dots.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Leave it to people like you to defend Islam, and attack Christians every dang time this happens.

This is symbolic of the Ritual Killings used by Radical Islam all over the world.  Not current Christian packages.....

So again bringing up Christian atrocities that are virtually non existent compared to Islamic atrocities on this earth is comparing the moon to the size of the sun.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



My point has nothing to do with the consequences of his actions.  My point is that its borderline retarded to assume he did it because he was Islamic instead of being fired. I would think him trying to recruit people and failing would have made him do this earlier.  To me its way more probable the firing flipped the switch. When he says I did it in the name of Allah and a thousand virgins then I will agree he was a nutcase that used religion to justify his craziness.  What I wont do is turn my neighbor in because he is a Muslim.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > guess I
> ...




If just for their own sake alone they need some kind of reformation or reconcilliation whatever its called because they are killing each other. Even if we choose to say there is no threat from Islam there are enough of them who will consider themselves at war with us no matter what our stance.  Obviously there are a billion plus muslims who are peaceful but they are powerless. The ones with the power are the ones who pick up the weapons and join the cult of destruction,  mostly now the disafected youth around the world. look at the problems in Europe.  there are no Christian ghettos where its not safe for police to go but there are some muslim ones in France and England.  Im not condeming all Muslims and I bet most people here dont either. Just trying to recognize whats going on around us I think.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Beheading is all the rage right now, a real fashion statement, it's bound to catch on here too because who could resist a popular trend like that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

So let's recap.

Nut case converts to Islam.  

Goes to work telling everyone to convert to Islam. 

Gets fired for being a dumb ass.

Comes back to work with a knife and performs a ritual killing by beheading a woman.  Was in the middle of killing another when shot...........

This wasn't the act of a Christian convert, but a Muslim convert who carried out his new fantasy of beheading a non believer because the people at the Plant probably told him to Go to Hell.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course....you dodge calling a black muslim cutting off someone's head in a random crime...."terrorism."
> ...


Do you see a connection with the cop killer, and other killings around the world ? Is he part of an organized effort around the world to kill non-believers of whatever he stands for ?

Didn't think so.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> So let's recap.
> 
> Nut case converts to Islam.
> 
> ...



Yes, but him being a Muslim had nothing to do with his method of killing. Nothing whatsoever.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



I'm sure you're very good at connecting dots, I prefer reasoning based on some kind of logic.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I cannot confirm this, I have been looking right nowfor anything online but I heard a report on the radio that part of the reason this guy was fired was because he was in an argument with co-workers about it being alright to stone women to death for their offences. Again I heard this in the last hour on the radio, It may very well be untrue but considering what just happened I wouldnt find it supprising. Maybe somebody else can find something on this


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who the hell is telling you to turn in your neighbors........Voices in your head.................


----------



## Rozman (Sep 26, 2014)

Just another black guy responding to being mistreated by whitey...
You wont see too much outrage from the left on this site...


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > 1776 said:
> ...



And of course you've uncovered the secret connection between this incident and international terrorism.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



You would be wrong in your assumption.  The people on this thread dont seem to share your objectivity about Islam. They want to blanket condemn all Muslims. I'm fine with exterminating people attempting to do me harm but not people that may be the same religion.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



LOL

Explain the logic of cutting some ones head off............


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> So let's recap.
> 
> Nut case converts to Islam.
> 
> ...



Key word being nutcase. Thanks for pointing that out just like nut case christian survivalist.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 26, 2014)

Beheading may be the new saggy pants craze...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmm.........

He converts to Islam.
Nobody at work cared and told him to shut the hell up.
Gets fired.
And performs a ritual killing, aka beheading, in the name of Islam.......

Sounds pretty danged radical to me.  And if the shoe fits wear it.  Had he just stabbed in his rage it would be different.

But he didn't did he.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > So let's recap.
> ...



And where are these examples murdering and killing other people in America at now........

Come on now.........They are just like him..........show us there killing sprees..........

Are you just a regular Atheist or do you hate everyone who believes in anything......................


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > guess I
> ...


Yeah that's all fine, but in 2014 we need to be keeping an eye on this particular religion and it's followers.
They are the ones in 2014 who have the radical ones amongst them who will kill you for even daring to criticize their pedophile prophet.
You see, I'm glad to get this opportunity to educate you, you've made it clear in this thread that you were obviously unaware that this particular religion is the one fighting western culture.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

Zander said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




And the same left/lib/progressive minds think that anytime a white person kills a black person in self defense, it is some racist hate crime.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Why would we need logic on this thread when we already have so much speculation and theorizing?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Yeah that guy wasnt at all suffering from some mental illness or episode.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Notice it was a "WOMAN" he chose to cut their heads off?
> 
> where's is NOW now?
> where's that party that stands up for womeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen more than any other in the whole world? calling Hillary
> ...




WAR ON WOMEN!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Garden variety American liberals. Point out anything negative about Muslims and or Islam, and you get the usual tired robotic pointing at Christianity in order to defend todays Islam.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Well since he stabbed another person that doesnt make sense. Why didnt he just go ahead and behead the other woman?  Was she somehow unworthy?


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Oh I get it now, it's just a rhetorical connection, not a real one.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Notice it was a "WOMAN" he chose to cut their heads off?
> ...


All men must receive treatments to lower their testosterone ASAP.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Geesh.......

Because they shot him before he could finish...........

Read much.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Dont be upset that decades of western culture meddling in the middle east has resulted in this. What did you expect? Hold the people responsible for creating the atmosphere. accountable.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




traveling to kenya for a while gave me an interesting perspective,  in my time in Mombassa which is heavily muslim,  I got to know a few people on a personal level. people would be supprised how well the christians and Muslims there get along, i know boyfriend/ girlfriend relationships there that cross religious lines and Ive seen them interact peacefully everyday.  But even my friends there dont deny there is a problem, theres a lot of corruption and they willl tell you the main problem now is muslim somalis and nigerians coming in, bringing weapons trying to cause trouble.  it really is a mixed bag. you can extrapolate this all over the world.  they have to have metal detectors everywhere,  putting our head in the sand wont be helpful.  hating a group is not whats called for but maybe someone could be proactive at this point?  world leaders of the muslim abstraction standing up being very vocal?  any attemp to change the minds of youth?  

So many people here point out the problems with the US and say the US needs a fundamental change.  well on this other topic of radical islam,  if they dont need a reformation then what is the answer?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


No stupid he stabbed her.  Why didnt he attempt to cut her head off?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why do you think............You think she just bowed her head over and said chop chop.........She was trying to stay alive as he was attempting to kill her........And they shot his dumb ass before he could finish.

Stupid.........Look in the mirror much.................


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Since not before.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


There are plenty of Islamic people standing up and saying that this type of aggression is not what Islam is about. They are not heard because their story doesnt fufill the emotional appeal needed to make primetime viewing for the sheep.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Is that what the other woman did?  Did she just let him chop her head off?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, while i was there, there was a cleric who was assasinated by the kenyan government, and then there was a grenade attack following...... while i was even walking close to the muslim sector .  Other than that.... totaly peacfull except for the mad cab drivers


----------



## Rozman (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You dont seem all that interested in the fact he cut someones head off before he attacked the second person...
Do you think the first one was an accident?


----------



## Marianne (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> 
> Police: Woman beheaded at Oklahoma workplace
> 
> ...


ISIS


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




THERE IT IS !!!

Took 25 pages, but there it is folks. Liberals always eventually come through with the "It's America's Fault" stuff.


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





No.

She said if you like your head you can keep your head!

Jeezzzz.... how dense are you?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I am interested.  I'm still wondering why he didnt do the same to the second lady.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Oh absolutely........He was trying to stab her in the heart and missed ........

Oops......Head came off...........

And in other news ET runs for the Senate............


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You seem quite excited!  What did you see?


----------



## 1776 (Sep 26, 2014)

Inred shit-eaters' logic....

White male that hates police and shoots at police = terrorist.

Black muslim cuts off head of random victim after ISIS demands beheadings worldwide...doesn't equal terrorist.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




that may be,  but i think they need to do something more,  It is the fault of the media then. They are the ones with the power to disseminate information.
They have to do more than say this is not what Islam is all about.   Im not Muslim so I dont know what the Good ones have to say to the ones who are obviously misguided,  but I think it has to be a little tougher dialouge, what their saying now isnt working when suicide bombers and jihadists are regarded as rockstars


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



He's a propaganda tool and nothing more............But he slipped up didn't he..

lol


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



What do you purpose they do?  As they see western culture as historical meddlers in their affairs its kind of hard to have them draw a line between religion and politics.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's exactly what the Chief of Police said to the press, that Nolen was doing.

He was trying to kill the second woman when the was shot.

That is the only thing that stopped him from killing AT LEAST a second victim.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That as usual the American lib will always point the finger at the wrongs of America, and NEVER admit all the good America has done around the world. So typical. We'll do things for instance like helping poor starving countries obtain potable water, and libs will just say centuries of "meddling" is why the payback is happening.
Typical, you've passed the exam. Congratulations.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Report now is his Facebook account has jihad all over it !!!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Did he say the guy was trying to chop her head off or he was stabbing her?


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Report now is his Facebook account has jihad all over it !!!



That is obvious.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 26, 2014)

pismoe said:


> Shariah law might condone the beheading depending on what the woman did !!



Would she have had to have done anything ?
If she wasn't Muslim she's Infidel and therefore marked for death by Islam....

The religion of peace.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I can see you have never passed an exam in your life.  Why would I point out the US gives water to people when thats not what we are discussing?  We are talking about the reasons the middle east may have to hurt the US.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

This reportedly is his Muslim name, and this is his Facebook account. Better look before they remove it !

Jah Keem Yisrael Facebook


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Rozman (Sep 26, 2014)

Will the WH send representatives to the lady's funeral.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2014)

Next we'll find out govt knew all about him


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

> *Jah'Keem Yisrael*
> September 18 at 7:31pm ·
> SHALOM ALHAKEIUM O YE MUSLIMS! ALLAH SWT SAYS IN THE GLORIOUS QURAN " FOR THOSE WHO REJECT AND HATE WHAT I HAVE REVEALED, THOSE WHO SAY ILL OBEY PART OF WHAT THE QURAN SAYS-ALLAH (SWT) SAYS THEIR GOOD DEEDS WILL BE NO EFFECT AT DEATH OR ON THE JUDGMENT DAY BECAUSE U CANT FUFIL HIS GOOD PLEASURE!! SURA 47 AYAH 20-29


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This reportedly is his Muslim name, and this is his Facebook account. Better look before they remove it !
> 
> Jah Keem Yisrael Facebook


Sounds like a nutcase to me complete with the same end of the world doomsday proclamations as some of you on this thread.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Will the WH send representatives to the lady's funeral.


"What difference does it make now.........."


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Ahh let's see if the liberal feminists dare condemn this:



> *Jah'Keem Yisrael*
> September 7 at 7:50pm ·
> YO WUT UP WIT U FEMALES WEARING JEANS (FADED ONES AT THAT) I DNT EVEN SEE BROKE MEN WEARING FADED JEANS. AND WHY WHEN U FEMALES GET A NEW PAIR U WANT TO MAKE SURE I SEE THEM!!!! I MEAN IT DOESNT LUK GOOD FOR U TO BE CALLING YOIURSELF A INDEPENDENT CHIK!!!!


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Im not saying its not a fucking mess.  If they dont do something they will also continue to brutalize each other as well though.  What Muslims need to do in their community only they know. Im not Muslim.  Maybe some of our muslim posters here can give us some ideas .  it is not just a battle of bombs of guns and bombs, is what im saying. It can never be won that way, only on an idealogical level,  which is why Im said they need a reformation,  . Then the other  half of the factor is what we do in the west, and that Im not sure but we need to protect ourselves.


----------



## Marianne (Sep 26, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> What do you propose we do?
> 
> Beat up some Muslims?



How about we start denying these cult members visa's into this country, recognize any Imam preaching against infidels as hate speech and if he's a foreigner in the USA, deport his ass. That would be a start. As far as the ones we have here already 0 tolerance for any Islamic BS and stop catering to their asses. Either they get with the program or get out of the country. I don't care if they were born here or not, there is no room for this crap in the USA.

  Admit we ARE  at war with Islam and insist on modernization or outlaw the religion on the basis of crimes against humanity. For heavens sakes people Educate yourselves on what Islam is and open your eyes. Just because something has been around 1400 years doesn't make it a religion. Islam is a death cult that promotes violence against women and pedophilia. If you support Islam you support the insanity that goes with it.

IMHO it's time we start looking at the definition of what a religion should be and make global guidelines for all religions that prohibit any teachings that call for the killing of non members,violence against non members and the subjugation of any members or non members I.E. women and the promotion of slavery. We need to prohibit globally, forced marriage and underage marriage and any teaching that promotes pedophilia.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This reportedly is his Muslim name, and this is his Facebook account. Better look before they remove it !
> ...



So now you compare us to the head choppers.  Aren't you a little Islamic propaganda doll........If your string is pulled how many versus of BS do you quote in your propaganda............

And if I was like this heathen scum nutcase............I'd be telling you to Convert to Islam or I'll chop your head off...........Which is BS....

If we were like the current radicals of the Islamic faith, we'd be mounting guns on Church steeples shooting at other Christian Religions..........The Catholic church planning a mortar attack on the Baptist after services and BS like that.

Funny thing is I don't see this happening.........Because it's BS and your attempt to deflect from a convert who cut a woman's head off in his new religion.

Calling a spade a spade............


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2014)

Marianne said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What do you propose we do?
> ...


Libs will never agree to that.


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This reportedly is his Muslim name, and this is his Facebook account. Better look before they remove it !
> 
> Jah Keem Yisrael Facebook




I am beginning to think in terms of  "lone wolf"...... it would make sense in this case .....it walks like a duck.....sounds like a duck..... by George! it's a duck!


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, why are so many Muslims anti-Semitic? And that doesn't even do them justice. Many of them are murderous, lying racists.

And don't talk to me about U.S. slavery.

I mean look at the everlasting, virulent, murderous hatred of Jews.

It went on in the Hitler regime when the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem helped Hitler kill Jews and was instrumental in helping to recruit Baltic Muslims to serve in Hitler's SS.

It went on for thousands of years before that.

You probably think everyone who smiles in your face has the same interests as you.

That isn't always the case.

Some of the nicest Palestinians are the worst fucking racists you can imagine. Worse than the KKK.

You don't truck with racists do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I think the first step is minding our own business. If they want to kill each other so be it. Eventually everything will reach an equilibrium.  The less the US has to do with them the better.  If someone attacks the US then wipe them off the world map.  The problem is (especially for people that are unaware of just how corrupt our government is and has been in the middle east) the nutcases wishing to seek vengeance on the US.  People here in the states have no clue how much the US is hated and feared due to their policies. Has nothing to do with religion.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Probably because of Israel taking their land.  I know some Palestinians are racists. I also know some that are not.  Same with Israelis.  Some of them would make a grand wizard blush in shame.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I havent heard any reports that say he said he would chop your head off if you didnt convert but feel free to post a link.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2014)

Even when they say it does.....listen to libs and your civil war is only a matter of time. EUs is closing fast. Govt has no intention of protecting of trying to minimize this...DHS is to invested in having it occur...it will only grow


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wow.  Did you figure that out all by yourself or did a kid show you a picture of it in crayon.

You figured it out.  The Terrorist Hate us.............Dang...........and all this time we thought we were friends...........

Geesh.......you solved the whole dang thing.

Way to go.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 26, 2014)

Timeline Photos - Jah Keem Yisrael Facebook

The self loathing has begun


----------



## Alex. (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe he was acting alone.

But NewsOK, the web operation of The Oklahoman newspaper, snagged a Facebook statement from a woman they believe is Nolen’s sister. They did not identify her. “He is alive and doing well,” the message read. “Thanks to all praying warriors out there friends and family. To god be the glory! My bro is alive and just know that the devil is a lie. Please continue prayers.”

The Islamic Council of Oklahoma said they had not heard of Nolen before the deadly attack. “He was not known to any of the leadership in Oklahoma mosques,” said Sheryl Siddiqui, the group’s flak. “We do not have any confirmation of his conversion either in prison or out in the community.”

Among other things, Nolen’s rap sheet includes arrests for possession of a controlled substance, assault and battery on a police officer, and escape from detention. Citing local Corrections Department records, NewsOK reported that Nolen has tattooed on his abdomen “as-salaamu alaikum,” which is Arabic for “peace be with you.”


Oklahoma man beheads woman stabs 2nd victim during workplace fight day after being fired from job - NY Daily News


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



aka I can't think of Propaganda to cover this, so I'll just use wacky ass data to divert the subject.............

Let's say your right..........He came at me with the knife...............The ending would be he should have brought a gun.......


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Articles The Five Stages of Islam



Spoiler: The Five Stages of Islam



May 29, 2011

*The Five Stages of Islam*
By Richard Butrick

Forget the Five Pillars of Islam.  It is the Five Stages of Islam that threaten the fundamental freedoms of  Western Democracy.  Freedoms which include freedom of thought, expression, and association and the crucial derived right of freedom of the press.  We should never forget that "Islam" means submission -- the opposite of self-determination and Enlightenment  values.


Six years ago Dr. Peter Hammond published a remarkable book which included a statistical study of the correlation between Muslim to non-Muslim population ratios and the transition from conciliatory Islam to fascist Islam.  The stages are the same in 2011 but the demographics have changed to show an alarming progression.  Many European nations and the U.S. are on the cusp of moving to a higher bracket.  The demographics change but the story is the same.  First comes the taqiyya and the kitman; then comes the Sword of Islam.  Imam Rauf, the Ground Zero Mosque promoter, is the current master of taqiyya.  He has gulled everyone fromBloomberg to Maureen Dowd of the NYT -- who fanaticizes over male Muslims.  Expect doppelgangers of Khomeini for stage 5 and Islamic PEACE at last.


Stage 1. Establish a Beachhead


Population density à 2% (US, Australia, Canada).


Muslims are conciliatory, deferential but request harmless special treatment (foot bath facilities, removal/elimination of that which is offensive to delicate Muslim sensibilities - like walking dogs near Mosques).


Stage 2. Establish Outposts


Population density 2% - 5% (UK, Germany, Denmark).


At 2% to 5%, they begin to proselytize other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups, often with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs.  A recent example is that of Sheikh Abdullah el-Faisal who is back in Jamaica after being kicked out of the UK.  Sound harmless?  Read on:


The dispatch, dated February 2010, warns that that Jamaica could be fertile ground for jihadists because of its underground drug economy, marginalized youth, insufficient security and gang networks in U.S. and British prisons.


Stage 3. Establish Sectional Control of Major Cities.


Population density 5% - 10%  (France, Sweden, Netherlands).


First comes the demand for halal food in supermarkets, and the blocking of streets for prayers; then comes the demand for self rule (within their ghettos) under Sharia.  When Muslims approach 10% of the population the demands turn to lawlessness.  In Paris, we are already seeing car-burnings.  Any criticism of Islam results in uprisings and threats, such as in Amsterdam.  In France which may be over the 10% range, the minority Muslim populations live in ghettos, within which they are 100% Muslim, and within which they live by Sharia Law.  The national police do not even enter these ghettos.  There are no national courts, nor schools, nor non-Muslim religious facilities.  In such situations, Muslims do not integrate into the community at large.  The children attend madrassas.  They learn only the Koran.  To even associate with an infidel is a crime punishable with death.


Stage 4. Establish Regional Control.


Population density 20%  -  50% (Europe 2020?).


After reaching 20%, nations can expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings, and the burnings of Christian churches and Jewish synagogues.


Stage 5. Total Control, Brutal Suppression, and Dhimmitude.


Population density >  50%.


Unfettered persecution of non-believers of all other religions (including non-conforming Muslims), sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon, and jizya, the tax placed on infidels.  As Muslim population levels increase and all infidels cower in submission there will peace at last.  Dar al-Islam is achieved and everyone lives under Sharia and the Koran is the only word.


Our current Western world leaders are suckered by taqiyya and kitman and steering us into stage 3.  Allen West seems to get it but I can't see that any of the crop of current GOP contenders really get it.  Fear of bigotry at stage 2 is the Islamists' greatest weapon.  Crucified on the cross of bigotry -- is that the future of the Western democracies?  Bigotry is only bigotry if it is out of touch with reality and it is the suckers who believe the stage 1-2 peace pitch of Islam who are the ones who are out of touch with reality -- not to mention our mesmerized President.  The first GOP candidate who announces to Imam Rauf and his supporters, "Fine. A Mosque at ground zero.  But how about a cathedral in Mecca first?  It is part of our Christian outreach program of bridge building." will be the first to get it and a big boost in the polls.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I dont understand your point.  Are you angry and emotionally or just stupid?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


,


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm a rabid animal with fangs and horns growing out of my head with a tail and a spear behind it................

That's how you picture us isn't it..........who cares..........

Do your job........and say Islam Great, Christian bad, and earn your check you troll.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Maybe he was acting alone.
> 
> But NewsOK, the web operation of The Oklahoman newspaper, snagged a Facebook statement from a woman they believe is Nolen’s sister. They did not identify her. “He is alive and doing well,” the message read. “Thanks to all praying warriors out there friends and family. To god be the glory! My bro is alive and just know that the devil is a lie. Please continue prayers.”
> 
> ...



Could the Muslim organization there be throwing him under the bus?

"Nolen? Nolen...hmmm, never heard of the guy."

It SURE *would* be what I'd be claiming to the press if I were them.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I hope you dont go out and cut someones head off. You sound like a nut case as well.  I dont have a job. Both Islam and Christianity are dumb to me. No disrespect to those who practice either one but thats just my viewpoint.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



You are an unskilful bullshitter.

A good thing, perhaps.

The only people killed in the name of Christianity was hundreds of years ago when the two religions may have been as similar as you'd like us to believe they still are today but aren't.

You can't use that as a talking point because it is not true.

And why would you defend a religion which forced you to lie to defend it?


----------



## Alex. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he was acting alone.
> ...




I think they would. No matter whether he was with them or alone. His act was the same as the recent beheadings I do not see a difference.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

It appears the Islam apologist has left the site to regroup his talking points.

CHEERS!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope he never has to try that bs on someone close to him ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




"There are plenty of Islamic people standing up and saying that this type of aggression is not what Islam is about." 

*SO WHAT???

We don't give a shit about that!

What is important is how to stop the threat, Man!
*
*How can I get through to you???*


----------



## Picaro (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> You are an unskilful bullshitter.
> 
> A good thing, perhaps.
> 
> ...



Indeed.

Christianity was never remotely similar to Islam, nor were there any 'millions killed' in its name, but we shouldn't let real history interfere with message board hyperbole and blatant lying; many posters would have nothing to run up their post counts without that.

Islam is completely incompatible with anything not 'Islamic'; it's not a religion, and it shouldn't be allowed into the U.S.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are an unskilful bullshitter.
> ...



Why do I get the feeling you were already on the thread but are now offline...........

Anybody else get that feeling........................

Boooooooooo


----------



## Picaro (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Probably because you're an idiot, or can't see the little green 'online' thingy?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ooops Picaro is right............I reread your last post and I accept the idiot award.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ooops Picaro is right............I reread your last post and I accept the idiot award.



Well, you had two choices. Go with the second one ...


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



You do realize that the same people we fight along side with are also Muslims.....don't you.  The Kurds for example who have worked very closely with US forces, you know they're Muslims.....right?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> It appears the Islam apologist has left the site to regroup his talking points.
> 
> CHEERS!




Excellent work smacking down the I-A.  I think it's time for a glass of wine...


----------



## Picaro (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> You do realize that the same people we fight along side with are also Muslims.....don't you.  The Kurds for example who have worked very closely with US forces, you know they're Muslims.....right?



We've allied with all kinds of people over the years, including Nazis; that doesn't mean we have to tolerate any of them within our own borders. They're allies of convenience.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Surely you aren't taking the Kurds working closely with US forces  to mean the Kurds support the US?  The Kurds are fighting for an independent Kurdistan.   It has nothing to do with us.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



We should help them out with that, given the noises Turkey is making the last couple of years.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Stupid reasoning.  Why do we care what their reasons are as long as they're not fighting against us?


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that the same people we fight along side with are also Muslims.....don't you.  The Kurds for example who have worked very closely with US forces, you know they're Muslims.....right?
> ...


We were never allies with the Nazis, try not to spout nonsense.


----------



## guno (Sep 26, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Well, Isis did say they were here and beheadings could happen in any city on any street.   Convert or die.  That's the method.




Better check under your bed tonight, thats if the commie under there left and the muslim took over his spot


----------



## Picaro (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Actually we were allied with Nazis, through our multi-national corporations before the war, and also afterwards during the Cold War. Don't spout blatant ignorance.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 26, 2014)

boedicca said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the Islam apologist has left the site to regroup his talking points.
> ...


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's the point dummies:  Your whole Muslims vs Western civilization nonsense plays right into the hands of extremists, exactly what they want to hear.  It's as if you want to spread Muslim extremism with your black and white, good vs evil, them or us kind of half wit reasoning.  You are in effect the best source of propaganda the terrorists could ever hope for.  In fact I suspect the most vehement of the generic anti Muslim talk on this thread comes from Muslim terrorists posing as not very bright Americans.   Brilliant subterfuge.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Corporations don't make diplomatic or military alliances.    Your history is all screwed up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I see comprehension is not quite at the top of the list of your strengths.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

guno said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Isis did say they were here and beheadings could happen in any city on any street.   Convert or die.  That's the method.
> ...



And you had better check to see if ZIMMERMAN is under yours.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I am enjoying a delicious La Crema Chardonnay!


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Home
 > 
Nonfiction
 > 
World Affairs




Hal Lindsey

Narrated by: Travis Young

Length: 7 hrs and 43 mins

Unabridged Audiobook
Whispersync for Voice-ready

7 ratings)
Best-selling author Hal Lindsey explains how, on September 11, an ancient fight-to-the-death conflict exploded on the shores of the U.S. Though most Americans didn't realize it, we were already involved in this struggle. A struggle driven by a hatred that goes back over 4,000 years. Islamic fundamentalism's purpose is to replace the JudeoChristian world order with an Islamic world order. Every American needs to understand the enormity of the threat we face and why.
Read more


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

No every American doesn't need to understand the enormity, because not even close to the amount of people that live in one little metropolitan city in the united states are currently active in any 'jihad,' they don't let the sensationalism of the news shape their fears.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 26, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> What do you propose we do?
> 
> Beat up some Muslims?



No, we need to go after all the gun owners!


----------



## guno (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


----------



## guno (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> No every American doesn't need to understand the enormity, because not even close to the amount of people that live in one little metropolitan city in the united states are currently active in any 'jihad,' they don't let the sensationalism of the news shape their fears.



When you finally figure out what's going on regarding this topic let me know.

Until then, PLEASE stop spreading ignorance.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > No every American doesn't need to understand the enormity, because not even close to the amount of people that live in one little metropolitan city in the united states are currently active in any 'jihad,' they don't let the sensationalism of the news shape their fears.
> ...


The ignorance spreading is yours. 

You're making a mountain out of a molehill.....which in turn will turn into a mountain. Genius. 


1.6 billion. 

You comprehend that # yet?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

skye said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This reportedly is his Muslim name, and this is his Facebook account. Better look before they remove it !
> ...


Yes, and no doubt he's been listening to those calls sent out by Islamic terrorist groups who call for Muslims around the world to strike the infidel.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, no one is denying that. Not all Muslims are terrorists, but all...........you know the rest.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Here's the point dummies:  Your whole Muslims vs Western civilization nonsense plays right into the hands of extremists, exactly what they want to hear.  It's as if you want to spread Muslim extremism with your black and white, good vs evil, them or us kind of half wit reasoning.  You are in effect the best source of propaganda the terrorists could ever hope for.  In fact I suspect the most vehement of the generic anti Muslim talk on this thread comes from Muslim terrorists posing as not very bright Americans.   Brilliant subterfuge.



They also would like us to look the other way as they instill fear and take over the weaker areas of the world.


----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Exactly right.

They are answering the call made by ISIS to kill, murder and behead  infidels.... . Barack Hussein is weak and the world knows it..... so they take advantage.

It's all plain sailing for jihadists  in US soil now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

guno said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Isis did say they were here and beheadings could happen in any city on any street.   Convert or die.  That's the method.
> ...



This from the goon who posts thread after thread that white Christians are about to go on a killing spree at any minute.
Then when we post actual real stories about Muslim atrocities, you run in and make sarcastic comments like this
Moron.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Yes. And 15% - 30% of them want you to convert to Islam or they want you to be their captive who pays a tax to them for the pleasure of living in their islami system. Or they want you dead.

That's about 300,000,000 committed Muslims. Here are the words of some of them.

But PLEASE don't read any of this.

Just go ahead and stay ignorant.

“Islam isn’t in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant. The Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on earth.”
– Omar Ahmad, Chairman of CAIR


*The biggest terrorist is the God of the Quran. I know this is very dangerous and this will offend many people. The more you follow the steps of the prophet of Islam and the God of Islam, the more you get close to being a terrorist.—Mosab Hassan Yousef*



5. Permission to spread the religion by war. This is another brilliant innovation. Although some other religions have spread themselves using force, they had very little justification from their own religious doctrines to do so.

Not so with Islam. Expanding by conquest is very much accepted and encouraged by the idea-collection. Islamic teachings present it this way: The poor non-Muslims not living in an Islamic state need to be saved from the sin of following laws other than Allah's. If they won't voluntarily change their laws to Sharia, then it is the duty of Muslim warriors to insist. The world cannot be at peace until every government on earth follows the laws of Allah.​
Citizen Warrior The Terrifying Brilliance of Islam


CAN A GOOD MUSLIM BE A GOOD AMERICAN? This question was forwarded to a friend who worked in Saudi Arabia for 20 years. The following is his reply:

Theologically - NO - Because his allegiance is to allah, the moon

god of Arabia.

Religiously - NO - Because no other religion is accepted by his

allah except islam (quran. 2:256).

Scripturally - NO - Because his allegiance is to the five pillars of

islam and quran.

Geographically - NO - Because his allegiance is to Mecca, to

which he turns in prayer five times a day.

Socially - NO - Because his allegiance to islam forbids him TO

MAKE FRIENDS WITH CHRISTIANS OR JEWS.

Politically - NO - Because he must submit to the

mullahs/aytollahs (spiritual leaders), who teach

annihilation of Israel and destruction of America,

the great Satan.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


And learned seven year olds wish Santa clause was real.....

But guess what



When not even a fraction of one percent are willing to inflict violence......I'm a little more concerned with my local community's law enforcement


Don't drop your Binky.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Here's the point dummies:  Your whole Muslims vs Western civilization nonsense plays right into the hands of extremists, exactly what they want to hear.  It's as if you want to spread Muslim extremism with your black and white, good vs evil, them or us kind of half wit reasoning.  You are in effect the best source of propaganda the terrorists could ever hope for.  In fact I suspect the most vehement of the generic anti Muslim talk on this thread comes from Muslim terrorists posing as not very bright Americans.   Brilliant subterfuge.


Nope.

They intend to conquer us from within without our becoming sufficiently alarmed to prevent it.

I want to stop this.

Period.

Don't you?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You are an ignorant meat head.

And you love and support racism and racists.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Meathead? I'm not the one ready to huff and puff and blow 1.6 billion ppls house down because 0.0000000000000000001% of them are violent. Guess that's a "trend" in a pussy's eyes though.

I still doubt you realize how many 1.6 billion REALLY is.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



What is it with you and the number 1.6 billion?

Are you OCD or something?

WTF Rainman!

What's your point?

15% - 30% of those 1.6 billion Muslims want non-Muslims put down or wiped away and they are willing to help do it.

Now say what?


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Where are they all? Under your bed? That's the population of america......yet all we see are..................what? A flash in the pan rash of close to nothingness.


You don't understand numbers too well do ya?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


 
very well said, Mac.   Bravo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


 
I find the numbers are exaggerated.  Many Muslims have left Islam - quite a few have converted to Christianity - some have become athiests - number is probably closer to 1 billion  - if that - no telling how many are moderate people that don't really follow it - still Islam itself is not moderate and therein lies the problem.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh, my God, they're taking over the government.  Yep, there're 6 Muslim working in the White House (out of a staff of 568).  And there're 2 in Congress (out of a membership of 535).


----------



## Jackson (Sep 26, 2014)

BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit

Muslims  Shout "Praise Allah!!" and Surround Oklahoma Police Following a Press Conference on Beheading....

The perp was trying to CONVERT PEOPLE TO ISLAM  and he was unsuccessful.  That was the reason for the firing.  Beheadings are not workplace violence.  It's terrorism, plain and simple...even to this administration.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Have you seen any uniformed US service members in person recently?

Out of the appx 2 million Americans who invaded Iraq and defeated its military and then defeated the Taliban and toppled their rule in Afghanistan's mountains and villages as well as the cities, I'll bet most people here have never seen a US Serviceman or Servicewoman up close, personal, in uniform.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

You wouldn't like my answer mojo.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit



*BREAKING: Muslims Shout “Praise Allah!” Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading*
*Posted by Jim Hoft on Friday, September 26, 2014, 5:39 PM*

*Wow!*
Muslims shouting ‘Praise Allah’ surround Oklahoma cops after a press conference on the beheading in Oklahoma.




*Oklahoma Muslims read from the Koran during the press conference.*




Bob Lawson @LandonLawson78
Follow
2-3 local OK muslims are reading passages from their Qurans outloud on the ground at site of news conference #oklahomabeheading

1:15 PM - 26 Sep 2014

*The Muslims were saying “Praise Allah” during the press conference.*

BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit

I wonder if any of those Muslims who encircled the Cops were packing.

I wonder if the Cops began wondering which one he'd have to neutralize first if the the crowd surrounding them decided to turn violent.

I can imagine the Cops's emotions being raw and the constant tensions they must experience about making an incorrect hair trigger response wearing on their psyches.

Its a test of calm under pressure.

Look at that.

They are literally surrounded by the Muslim crowd.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> You wouldn't like my answer mojo.



You're probably right.

So, please turn yourself in while you can.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't like my answer mojo.
> ...


Sssssuper corny, and you know you are. I'm confident you know you're corny.


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit
> ...



You did not include all of the tweets from Bob Lawson.  There wasn't much more, but to give a more accurate account of what was happening, include these comments:



> *The Muslims were saying “Praise Allah” during the press conference.*
> 
> *Bob Lawson*@LandonLawson78
> 
> ...



Just looking at the number of covered heads, I would guess there were half muslim.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Of course there is no proof to support your allegations but don't let that stop you.

*Over the last 15 years, Muslims have beheaded 10 non-Muslims.  In contrast there have been in excess 200,000 Muslims killed in the invasion of Iraq and Afghanistan.
*

Shosei Koda (2004) – Japanese citizen beheaded by terrorists
Kim Sun-il (2004) – South Korean citizen beheaded by terrorists
Kenneth Bigley (2004) – UK citizen beheaded by terrorists
Nick Berg (2004) – US citizen beheaded by terrorists
Eugene Armstrong (2004) – US citizen beheaded by terrorists
Jack Hensley (2004) – US citizen beheaded by terrorists
Paul Marshall Johnson, Jr. (2004) – US citizen beheaded by terrorists
Barzan Ibrahim al-Tikriti (2007) – Saddam Hussein's half brother decapitated during hanging for crimes against humanity
James Foley (2014) – by ISIS militants
Steven Sotloff (2014) – by ISIS militants
List of people who were beheaded - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne (Sep 26, 2014)

yup just another day with peaceful Islam.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



He's so ugly, I thought it was you!


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the point dummies:  Your whole Muslims vs Western civilization nonsense plays right into the hands of extremists, exactly what they want to hear.  It's as if you want to spread Muslim extremism with your black and white, good vs evil, them or us kind of half wit reasoning.  You are in effect the best source of propaganda the terrorists could ever hope for.  In fact I suspect the most vehement of the generic anti Muslim talk on this thread comes from Muslim terrorists posing as not very bright Americans.   Brilliant subterfuge.
> ...



So then it's true, you are a Muslim extremist aiding and abetting the enemy.  Nice disguise.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit
> ...


"Praise be to Allah" is a greeting and part of Islamic prayer, but you  apparently choose to twist the meaning.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I had a father, you're what happens when the test tube breaks.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackson said:


> BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit
> 
> Muslims  Shout "Praise Allah!!" and Surround Oklahoma Police Following a Press Conference on Beheading....
> 
> The perp was trying to CONVERT PEOPLE TO ISLAM  and he was unsuccessful.  That was the reason for the firing.  Beheadings are not workplace violence.  It's terrorism, plain and simple...even to this administration.



He was trying to convert people to islam but was fired over an argument over his trying to get the workers to stone the female employees.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Muslims are trying to conquer America from within and without our getting wise to them.

This needs to be stopped.

Yes or No?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> 
> Police: Woman beheaded at Oklahoma workplace
> 
> ...



This person does not represent my religion. Shame on you for believing it does.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit
> ...



Looks like a really threatening crowd of people talking.   Your picture is bullshit.  You didn't even read your own link.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

This news from his writings on his facebook page sounds like he was very focused on a jihad.  He had photos of the twin towers smoldering - and the statue of liberty on fire according to one report....he was listing the sins of America according to his Muslim teachings........ sounds like jihad to me.

OK Beheading Suspect s Alleged Facebook Page Displays Smoldering Twin Towers Fox News Insider



Jah'Keem 
Dnt yall knw why the Eastern part of the world hates Amerika? Everything God says don't do Amerika does. 1.Don't be toxicated (Stores Of Alochol), 
2. Don't Gamble (Amerika says its okay to have casinos)
3.Don't Lust (Sex stores with toys and Movies)
4.Marijuana which is an herb that was put here to cook with your food (Ameerika say its okay to smok...e it and Legalized it)
5.Newborns must have circumcision (Amerika say its your choice)
6.Man for Woman Woman For Man (Amerika legalized same sex marriages)
7.Don't eat pork (Amerika sells it in it's Grocerie stores)
8.Cut off the theif hands (Amerika give em paper time and release them to do it again) Someones gonna get killed here
These are the things you join the army and etc to fight for your freedom.
A Future Prophecy Revelation 18:8 She (The statue Of Liberty) is going into flames. She and anybody who's with her.
****InfoFromAMuslim****
___________________________
Looks like he was fully engaged in his conversion to "Islam".


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Begs the questions:  Why do you people have to lie all the time and why are you so fucking stupid?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This news from his writings on his facebook page sounds like he was very focused on a jihad.  He had photos of the twin towers smoldering - and the statue of liberty on fire according to one report....he was listing the sins of America according to his Muslim teachings........ sounds like jihad to me.
> 
> OK Beheading Suspect s Alleged Facebook Page Displays Smoldering Twin Towers Fox News Insider



If that is the case, why didn't he raise a red flag earlier?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> ...



Too late.

You needed to tell us about him BEFORE he committed his act of violent, murderous Jihad.

Otherwise we could have 100 acts of terrorist Jihad every day and all we'd have is,  

"This person does not represent my religion. Shame on you for believing it does."

And obviously that would help none and not at all.

Because we can't count on you to police your own violent members we need to put a limit on how many Muslims can live in the US at a time.

That way we'll never reach the Second Stage of Islam.

That's where this nasty, ugly stuff happens and you would be very worried about reprisals from American patriots taking justice into their own hands.

If we can limit the number of Muslims in America at or below the Stage Two level it will ALSO prevent anger against moderate Muslims from getting out of hand. It will help keep them safe.

And it will spare America from the nastiness of Middle Eastern Muslim habits and culture like female genital mutilation and Honor Killings.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This news from his writings on his facebook page sounds like he was very focused on a jihad.  He had photos of the twin towers smoldering - and the statue of liberty on fire according to one report....he was listing the sins of America according to his Muslim teachings........ sounds like jihad to me.
> ...



Maybe he was being super cautious because he didn't want to get caught. He fancied himself a Sleeper Cell Lone Wolf, I'd guess.

But even more likely, he exhibited enough symptoms to raise red flags but, like Maj. Hassan in Texas, maybe those close to him wanted to be EXTRA NICE to the Muslim to show him, "we aren't Islamophobes." 

But, by not reporting him to someone an innocent woman was beheaded. By not alerting anyone to his OBVIOUS Jihadist tendencies his American enablers (that's a bad thing to be...look it up) cost a woman her life.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


 
Islam is extremism.  What part of that do you not understand?!

Did you read about the Muslims who gathered shouting praise Allah after hearing of the beheading?  You need to wake up.

BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit

100 - 120 Muslims just happened to show up for the press conference and didn't know anything about this guys plans to behead someone?   I am not so sure about that one.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Another one who has an opinion based on nothing because he didn't bother to read the link.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 26, 2014)

“Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?”


Of the OP's ignorance, stupidity, and hate – we've had enough of that long ago.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



As clarified by Imam Mojo, Minister of Propaganda for ISIS.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 26, 2014)

*Muslim Man Who Beheaded Woman Promised "JIHAD JIHAD JIHAD" on Facebook Profile*

Pundit Press ^

...Later, he states, that he is now a "True Follower Of The Messenger of Allah." In another post, Nolen wrote that he was sent to not bring peace, "but a sword... JIHAD JIHAD JIHAD." With it he posted a picture of a sword: Nolen's profile picture is one of terrorists with assault weapons and an RPG: He also uploaded a number of pictures of himself in Mosque or in Muslim garb: Nolen also talked about very strange subjects, such as masturbating, and whatever this rant is: "WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BLACK WOMAN EVERYBODY? AMERIKA AKA BABYLON HAS TURN THEM INTO...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING Muslims Shout 8220 Praise Allah 8221 Surround OK Police Following Press Conference on Beheading The Gateway Pundit
> ...


Instead of these mother fuckers helping us rid ourselves of the fundies, they double down. Useless mother fuckers. Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


_Islam is extremism. What part of that do you not understand?! 

Did you read about the Muslims who gathered shouting praise Allah after hearing of the beheading? You need to wake up. _


This fails as a hasty generalization fallacy – what part of that do you not understand.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Begs the questions:  Why do you people have to lie all the time and why are you so fucking stupid?



No one is lying.

You are simply ignorant to the facts.

Or you refuse to accept them.

Could it be everyone here at USMB is all wrong except for you?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?
> ...


You're a Muslim Noomi ? Seriously ?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This news from his writings on his facebook page sounds like he was very focused on a jihad.  He had photos of the twin towers smoldering - and the statue of liberty on fire according to one report....he was listing the sins of America according to his Muslim teachings........ sounds like jihad to me.
> ...


 
HLS is too busy profiling their top terrorist threats  - born again Christian grandmothers who carry bibles and retired verterans who served the USA - military and have a flag pole flying the american flag in the front yard.  Looks like we are not the greatest threat afterall.

When will they start profiling Muslims in America?  Any idea?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 26, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Well here it is folks. Had enough yet ?”
> 
> 
> Of the OP's ignorance, stupidity, and hate – we've had enough of that long ago.


You're such a fucking tool.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Begs the questions:  Why do you people have to lie all the time and why are you so fucking stupid?
> ...



It's clear to me that you're an operative for ISIS or some other Al Qaeda affiliate.  I believe it's my duty to forward this thread to the FBI for further investigation.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Then what is your proposal?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


 
There are moderate people who call themselves Muslims.  But there  is no moderate Islam.    ISIS and ISIL are Islam.  It's not of God at all.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


 
Use your s/n when you send in the report.  They deserve a good laugh while they read your nonsense.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


 
What's yours?


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Rather than dividing and conquering our enemies the dummies on this thread think it's a better idea to herd all the Muslims together in a common cause.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


 
Do you paint houses for a living by any chance?    Is that you, PMH?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This person does not represent my religion. Shame on you for believing it does.


You're a Muslim Noomi ? Seriously ?[/QUOTE]

Yes, although I am very lapsed. Hopefully when the new Mosque is built in my city I can attend. I don't go around promoting my faith which is probably why you didn't know about it.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> There are moderate people who call themselves Muslims.  But there  is no moderate Islam.    ISIS and ISIL are Islam.  It's not of God at all.



Moderate Islam exists. I don't follow an extreme version of it. The version I follow promotes love, peace, acceptance, and forgiveness.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rather than dividing and conquering our enemies the dummies on this thread think it's a better idea to herd all the Muslims together in a common cause.


 
Done.
They have had that one since 622 A.D.  World domination - Islam.
Next?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > There are moderate people who call themselves Muslims.  But there  is no moderate Islam.    ISIS and ISIL are Islam.  It's not of God at all.
> ...


 
That's Christianity.  Not Islam.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This person does not represent my religion. Shame on you for believing it does.
> ...



Yes, although I am very lapsed. Hopefully when the new Mosque is built in my city I can attend. I don't go around promoting my faith which is probably why you didn't know about it.[/QUOTE]


I'm really saddened to hear that Noomi. I feel really bad for you.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than dividing and conquering our enemies the dummies on this thread think it's a better idea to herd all the Muslims together in a common cause.
> ...



The abridged simpleton's version of history.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Suddenly all the quotes are not working. God I hate this new software, I curse the day this site got rid of what we had.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Hmm You do know that Lesbian/gay activity is contrary to Islam right? I call BS[/QUOTE]

Contrary?   They will execute you under Sharia law for it.   A bit stronger than contrary, I'd say.   There is no such thing as moderate  Islam. Mohammad was not moderate about anything.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Looks like I lost another bet......you really are this stupid.


----------



## Marianne (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > This person does not represent my religion. Shame on you for believing it does.
> ...


Noomi Quote:#631
Yes, although I am very lapsed. Hopefully when the new Mosque is built in my city I can attend. I don't go around promoting my faith which is probably why you didn't know about it.[/QUOTE]
Hmm You do know that Lesbian/gay activity is contrary to Islam right? I call BS


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



They may be trying to get us to act violently toward them so they can have another excuse to bring violence to America.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > There are moderate people who call themselves Muslims.  But there  is no moderate Islam.    ISIS and ISIL are Islam.  It's not of God at all.
> ...



You shouldn't have admitted that to these animals....your fucked now as far as they're concerned.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


 
Definitely Paint my house.  I could  pick you out in a crowded room, I believe.  Even  without your  glasses!   How about that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


 
That would already  be covered under Obama's air strike.  They will milk  that  one  for all it's worth!


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Paint....I think we may have found a subject you know something about.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



This is for you, disco duck.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I'm sorry if I disrupted your black and white, us vs them, right or wrong, good vs Muslims superficial half wit train of thought.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Going OT never did work for you, Paint.  You need a Plan B.  Or C...or zzzzzzzz.............


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


 
There wasn't much to learn.  You only had two gears.  Slow and slower.  ( jk - laugh a little - you lost that grin I see.....)


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

On September 21st ISIS sent out this message to Muslims around the world:



> A 42-minute audio recording by an ISIS spokesman was released on social media Sunday, in which the group calls on Muslims to kill civilians in countries that belong to the anti-ISIS, U.S.-led coalition.
> "If you can kill a disbelieving American or European, especially the spiteful and filthy French, or an Australian, or a Canadian or any other disbeliever, then rely upon Allah, and kill him in any manner or way however it may be," an ISIS spokesman says.



But of course liberals will come to the rescue and claim there could be no connection to this beheading.

Oh, and Christianity and Christians are just as bad.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Hmm You do know that Lesbian/gay activity is contrary to Islam right? I call BS[/QUOTE]

I hope you don't claim to be a Christian because I'd have to call BS on that.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah... you ignorant fool.

As if only Christianity is the only religion that one can use to worship God/ YHWH/ Allah while following a path of "love, peace, acceptance, and forgiveness."

One can use Islam, Christianity, Catholicism, Judaism, even Paganism or certain other religions to walk a path like that.

See, you use Christianity to spread your hate, but numerous other people have used it for love.  Countless others have used Islam to walk a path of peace and love too, without spreading hate like you do.

​


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not to mention that these damn fools give aid and comfort to the enemy by spreading their message for them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 27, 2014)

That the OP and others on the right would seek to contrive this into partisan issue is reprehensible.


----------



## Tuatara (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.


Back in 2009 in Canada there was a beheading on a bus by a christian. Do you think it was a random incident or should we have started getting in the churches all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That the OP and others on the right would seek to contrive this into partisan issue is reprehensible.


As a liberal, you're reprehensible.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nearly speechless. We have to start getting in the mosques all across this country, and either get these mother fuckers out of our country, or monitor all of them 24/7.
> ...


I'm not even going to bother with an ignorant question such as this.


----------



## Tuatara (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You're right. It is an ignorant way of thinking. Wonder where I got it from...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


There is no comparison. The man you're talking about hacked up the guy and literally ate some of his body parts in front of other bus passengers. He didn't commit the horrific murder in the name of his religion (which isn't even mentioned) he didn't try and convert anyone around him to the religion (which again isn't even part of the story) and Christians (which still were not mentioned in the story) around the world were not calling for other Christians (mind you his religions is not even mentioned) to kill non-believers.

What we have here is a complete fail on your part.

And of course we do have here the usual mindless reply by liberals when they hear their precious Islam put down. "But, but, but Christians.............................................."


----------



## Tuatara (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


The only reason this guys religion was mentioned is because of the american mindset on Islam and Muslims. In fact anytime a person of Muslim faith kills someone in America, I'm betting his religion will be mentioned in the headline. We will then get the reactionary comments by the biggots who will say something akin to what Ann Coulter might say. Precious Islam.?? I think the religion is a disgrace but I'm not going to call out for a complete removal of a whole group of people because of one man's actions.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


One mans actions ? Have you taken your head out of the sand long enough to look around the world ?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Not to mention that these damn fools give aid and comfort to the enemy by spreading their message for them.



"The enemy"?  What enemy?

ISIS is not my enemy.  Muslims are not my enemy.

The only actual enemies I have left know me by name.

I don't blame ISIS for considering me their enemy, because they should.  I am an American.

But I am done fighting this country's wars.  My life is about me now.  The fucking universe revolves around me now.  

America vs X no longer equals Ashtara vs X.  ​


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention that these damn fools give aid and comfort to the enemy by spreading their message for them.
> ...



Great, now please get back aboard the ship, and put it in warp 8.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Great, now please get back aboard the ship, and put it in warp 8.






​


----------



## Tuatara (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> One mans actions ? Have you taken your head out of the sand long enough to look around the world ?


Is this not the first beheading on American soil? I thought this was what the thread was about. Or are you talking about all the other worldwide beheadings?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 27, 2014)

Would one of you right wingers explain to me that if beheading is part of Islam and all Islamics are required to, by the Koran, cut off the head of all non-believers in Islam, all infidels, then why is it and how is it that in the vast majority of Muslim countries, millions of Christians and people of many other religions have lived there and continue to live there unmolested, their heads still intact?  That hundreds of thousands of non-Muslims travel to and visit Muslim countries every year?

Why and how is it that for generations and even centuries, for the very most part, non-Muslims have lived in Muslim countries in peace and harmony with Muslims?  Why is that?  If  you are going to insist that at heart every Muslim wants to chop off the head of all non-Muslims, then how can this be?

As well, there are countless mixed marriages between Muslims and those of other religions. How do you explain that? And don't say the women convert because every woman I know who has married a Muslim has not converted.  How do you explain that in the 3 Muslim countries in which I have lived, there are churches, and in one, synagogues, and the Muslim people have left the Christians and Jews to worship without molesting them in any way?  How do you explain these things, which, btw, exist in an overwhelming way in the vast majority of Muslim countries?


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Would one of you right wingers explain to me that if beheading is part of Islam and all Islamics are required to, by the Koran, cut off the head of all non-believers in Islam, all infidels, then why is it and how is it that in the vast majority of Muslim countries, millions of Christians and people of many other religions have lived there and continue to live there unmolested, their heads still intact?  Why and how is it that for generations and even centuries, for the very most part, non-Muslims have lived in Muslim countries in peace and harmony with Muslims?  Why is that?  If  you are going to insist that at heart every Muslim wants to chop off the head of all non-Muslims, then how can this be?  As well, there are countless mixed marriages between Muslims and those of other religions. How do you explain that? How do you explain that in the 3 Muslim countries in which I have lived, there are churches, and in one, synogogs, and the Muslim people have left the Christians and Jews to worship without molesting them in any way?  How do you explain these things, which, btw, exist in an over whelming way in the vast majority of Muslim countries?


Maybe you could explain why Christians and Jews have emigrated form these peace-loving Muslim countries in droves, Uniformly, the diaspora of majority-Muslim countries have been predominately Christian, most Jews having fled long ago.

Islam was once a tolerant and enlightened religion. Instead of progressing to a more liberal form as have most other faiths, Islam has been hijacked by those demanding stricter adherence to Islamic law and forced conversion of non-believers. The manifestation of this, terrorism, intolerance of other religions, sexual orientations and whatever else does not conform to their views is obvious.

Apologizing for true and overbearing fanaticism is certainly not impressive. Esmeralda even less so.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Would one of you right wingers explain to me that if beheading is part of Islam and all Islamics are required to, by the Koran, cut off the head of all non-believers in Islam, all infidels, then why is it and how is it that in the vast majority of Muslim countries, millions of Christians and people of many other religions have lived there and continue to live there unmolested, their heads still intact?  That hundreds of thousands of non-Muslims travel to and visit Muslim countries every year?
> 
> Why and how is it that for generations and even centuries, for the very most part, non-Muslims have lived in Muslim countries in peace and harmony with Muslims?  Why is that?  If  you are going to insist that at heart every Muslim wants to chop off the head of all non-Muslims, then how can this be?
> 
> As well, there are countless mixed marriages between Muslims and those of other religions. How do you explain that? And don't say the women convert because every woman I know who has married a Muslim has not converted.  How do you explain that in the 3 Muslim countries in which I have lived, there are churches, and in one, synagogues, and the Muslim people have left the Christians and Jews to worship without molesting them in any way?  How do you explain these things, which, btw, exist in an overwhelming way in the vast majority of Muslim countries?




the koran doesnt REQUIRE all non believers heads be cut off.  But there is enough in the Koran to fuel that belief among MANY muslims.  If you deny that then explain why the lebanese christians were forced to leave their homes and so many slaughtered by Radicals. The armenians who were slaughterd by the Turks.  You cant carry a bible in saudi Arabia ,  why is that? if the Muslim world is such a christian paradise?  What about the Coptic Christians of Egypt?  your only painting half of the picture.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 27, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Would one of you right wingers explain to me that if beheading is part of Islam and all Islamics are required to, by the Koran, cut off the head of all non-believers in Islam, all infidels, then why is it and how is it that in the vast majority of Muslim countries, millions of Christians and people of many other religions have lived there and continue to live there unmolested, their heads still intact?  Why and how is it that for generations and even centuries, for the very most part, non-Muslims have lived in Muslim countries in peace and harmony with Muslims?  Why is that?  If  you are going to insist that at heart every Muslim wants to chop off the head of all non-Muslims, then how can this be?  As well, there are countless mixed marriages between Muslims and those of other religions. How do you explain that? How do you explain that in the 3 Muslim countries in which I have lived, there are churches, and in one, synogogs, and the Muslim people have left the Christians and Jews to worship without molesting them in any way?  How do you explain these things, which, btw, exist in an over whelming way in the vast majority of Muslim countries?
> ...


 Cite your sources for your knowledge claims.  What concrete, reliable evidence do you have that non-Christians have been leaving Muslim countries, because from what I have seen, this is definitely not true.

It is true that Muslims feel Islam has been 'hijacked' by the terrorists.  That is a point which favors my argumentative stance: that most, by far the majority, of Muslims do not support terrorist behavior; however, non-Muslims are not fleeing most Muslim countries, except for countries at war or whose government is antagonist toward them, unstable countries like Iraq, Iran, Sudan or Syria.  I know for a fact hundreds of thousands of non-Muslims, mostly Westerners, continue to live in Egypt, for example, and non-Muslim tourists continue to visit Egypt in great numbers.

Still, you did not answer my question. Why are all the millions of expats in Islamic countries, people who are not Muslim, allowed to live in peace, unmolested, worshiping in their own places of worship, and with their heads intact?  Why? Explain. Don't deflect. Give a straight forward answer that is based on reliable, concrete evidence.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I have certainly never held you to a very high  standard on any level, but I figured you knew how to use google.

Knock yourself out:

Google


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 27, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You just keep repeating the same old same old. You still have not answered my question.  And you have not given any concrete, reliable sources to support your claim that non-Muslims are fleeing Muslim countries, other than those at war.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You seem to think that you are the teacher here. You are not. At best you are a petulant, immature and remedial student incapable of using the ample facilities available to us today to research the Christian diaspora from Muslim countries in recent years, even after I took the time to provide a google search link.

On a more personal note, I have know many Assyrians, Armenians, Copts, Maronites and Jews who fled their homelands to escape persecution of increasingly intolerant Muslims.

Apologists for anything are unimpressive. But demanding proof of what is so easily attainable and obvious is ditzy beyond belief.


----------



## Politico (Sep 27, 2014)

Breaking! The guy who is just a nutbag who had nothing to do with ISIS is a member of ISIS


----------



## Picaro (Sep 27, 2014)

This was not the first beheading on American soil by a Muslim. The first was a widely reported case some years back where a Muslim media exec beheaded his wife when she wanted a divorce. He was a 'moderate' Muslim who was starting up a new network here to promote 'moderate' Islam. lollerz.

there is no such thing as 'moderate Islam'. All it takes is for the clueless morons who keep claiming that to actually read the Koran, and in chronological order. Only idiots would keep claiming there are 'moderate' Muslims; there is no such thing.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Sep 27, 2014)

So he is not a Vietnam vet trying to recapture his youth?


----------



## indiajo (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Would one of you right wingers explain to me that if beheading is part of Islam and all Islamics are required to, by the Koran, cut off the head of all non-believers in Islam, all infidels, then why is it and how is it that in the vast majority of Muslim countries, millions of Christians and people of many other religions have lived there and continue to live there unmolested, their heads still intact?  That hundreds of thousands of non-Muslims travel to and visit Muslim countries every year?
> 
> Why and how is it that for generations and even centuries, for the very most part, non-Muslims have lived in Muslim countries in peace and harmony with Muslims?  Why is that?  If  you are going to insist that at heart every Muslim wants to chop off the head of all non-Muslims, then how can this be?
> 
> As well, there are countless mixed marriages between Muslims and those of other religions. How do you explain that? And don't say the women convert because every woman I know who has married a Muslim has not converted.  How do you explain that in the 3 Muslim countries in which I have lived, there are churches, and in one, synagogues, and the Muslim people have left the Christians and Jews to worship without molesting them in any way?  How do you explain these things, which, btw, exist in an overwhelming way in the vast majority of Muslim countries?



You never lived in a muslim country. Not one.
The only country governed by a muslim majority, however just sligtly over 50%, that grants other than muslim citizens (mainly Chinese, Thai and Indians besides some rural tribes) a relatively high personal freedom compared to all, ALL, other muslim countries, is Malaysia. Was there, worked there, know that.
The second one was Syria, until your fucking stupid government decided to overththrow the Assad Regime.
Both countries are, Malaysia not in writing but de facto, dictatorships.

Islam never was enlightened. This is the common fairytale of euphemistic mental softies.
Islam forced its way from the beginning without excption by violence, warfare and supression over whole north Africa, had conquered and brutally opressed Spain for Centuries ( no, there was no peaceful coexistence of Muslims, Chistians and Jews, except you define jizya, the sole tax for nonbelievers, the prohibition to ride a horse, carry a weapon and the rule to leave the sidewalk if coming in the way of a muslim, and slave labor as peaceful coexistence), proceeded two times to conquer the rest of Europe where they were luckily stopped two times at the last minute at the Vienna city gates.

Turkey, the remains of the Osmanic Empire, was guided into the NATO by your fucking stupid government as leverage for deploying your nuclear Jupiter missiles there against the Soviet Union in the 50's.
This was done by you, god's own country, despite the fact that Turkey had forced its large christian part of the population violently out of the country, besides its massacres of the Armenians, today it is prohibitet to built churches in Turkey, no priest education is allowed and the christian population is down to below 0,5% and almost extinct..
Actually I am an Atheist to the bone, but facts remain facts.

In Egypt, formerly mainly chrstian orthodox, muslims are committing massacres on churches and funerals of christians.
Presently it is a bit more quiet because the military is back in power. But you had to overthrow Mubarak, initiate the "arab spring" (what humongous bullshit) and help to install the muslim brotherhood to gain power.

All this is now starting to come back to you. Be aware of that. 30% of the muslims in Turkey sympathise wit the IS. Same can be said for the turkish social welfare immigrants in Germany, France and GB have even more severe problems to face with their lightheartedly invited Maghreb and Pakistani wannabe world rulers.

You are just totally misguided because Islam was marginalized from the 18th to the 20th century, they could not participate in the progresses of the rest of the world because communication and trade were unavailable. They had nothing to bargain with. Until the oil boom.

No Islam has everything, not by their own cleverness or labour, but just bought with the money from the dumb people of the oil consuming countries working their asses off. But the islamic mentality stays the same. 

And if you talk about the vast majotity of peaceful muslims: they are just the sheep. The peaceful majority did never count in history when trouble was at the doorstep. They do NOT stand up  against the trocities of their brothers in faith. They only, without exception, repeat the samer mantra: this has nothing to do with islam. 
All I have to tell them, and you, too: read the fucking quran and the hadith. Its the manual, and it is all written there. There can be no misunderstanding. It is not meant for interpretation, it is the direct word i.e. instruction of allah.

I don't know if you are lying when you say you know muslims, or marriages between muslims and nonbelievers where no one had to convert to islam.
We have a lot of them here and I can tell you, this happens but then the muslim is no muslim. He just doesn't quit because first you cannot quit islam, second you put yourself in lifethreatening danger if you do so openly. So you better just hide it.
Actually this is a extremely tiny part of the male musims anyway, muslim women absolutely do not marry outside islam. Not in Europe, we have  officialy around 50 women each year killed by their relatives trying to do that.  Honour killing, that is. No one knows the number of tortured, send back to their home countries where they often officially fled as politically opressed refugees (bwahahaha) and forced into arranged marriages with their cousins or similar.

Listen, we did not have that 50 years back. It simply did not exist. Today we have about 5 to 7 millions, nobody knows exactly, alone in my country. And it is getting worse day by day.

And don't try to lecture me about foreign experience. I was living around 6 years in asian and south american countries as a professional, I know what I am talking about.
You are talking like the typical western tourist on the Maledives. How beautiful everythng is, and what you see is just the natural surrounding the muslims did not build, and the rest is a Potiemkin village to keep you blind and get the money out of your pocket. The Maledives are actually one of the best examples for the great Taquia show of the part of the muslim world.which is presently not that active in conquering and killing unbelievers.

Take off the blinds.


----------



## indiajo (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> You just keep repeating the same old same old. You still have not answered my question.  And you have not given any concrete, reliable sources to support your claim that non-Muslims are fleeing Muslim countries, other than those at war.



I cannot believe that one person alone can be that dumb.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Would one of you right wingers explain to me that if beheading is part of Islam and all Islamics are required to, by the Koran, cut off the head of all non-believers in Islam, all infidels, then why is it and how is it that in the vast majority of Muslim countries, millions of Christians and people of many other religions have lived there and continue to live there unmolested, their heads still intact?  That hundreds of thousands of non-Muslims travel to and visit Muslim countries every year?
> 
> Why and how is it that for generations and even centuries, for the very most part, non-Muslims have lived in Muslim countries in peace and harmony with Muslims?  Why is that?  If  you are going to insist that at heart every Muslim wants to chop off the head of all non-Muslims, then how can this be?
> 
> As well, there are countless mixed marriages between Muslims and those of other religions. How do you explain that? And don't say the women convert because every woman I know who has married a Muslim has not converted.  How do you explain that in the 3 Muslim countries in which I have lived, there are churches, and in one, synagogues, and the Muslim people have left the Christians and Jews to worship without molesting them in any way?  How do you explain these things, which, btw, exist in an overwhelming way in the vast majority of Muslim countries?


You are an annoying longwinded broken record.

Who said all Muslims adhere to the radical Jihadist practices?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



It is Islam. I do not subscribe to a religion which hates.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 27, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Hmm You do know that Lesbian/gay activity is contrary to Islam right? I call BS[/QUOTE]


And hopefully she keeps her head while attending


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




And hopefully she keeps her head while attending[/QUOTE]


in iran and other islamic states 

when they want to kill off a political enemy 

if they cant hang em on the trumped up charges 

they revert to a fall back charge of 

they are "gay" and then the hanging proceeds


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 27, 2014)

SNIP:
*Oklahoma Beheading Suspect Facebook Celebrates Terrorists, Has Photo Doing One Finger ISIS Salute…Update:  Has Pictures Of Beheading, Osama Bin Laden, “Islam Will Dominate World, Freedom Can Go To Hell”*



That’s him in the middle, doing the ISIS salute. Guess we know the motivation now…
Via Daily Caller:
Oklahoma beheading suspect Alton Alexander Nolen calls himself “Jah’Keem Yisrael” on his Facebook page, where he uploaded photos of himself reading the Koran and wearing Muslim religious clothing.
Nolen’s Facebook “cover” photo appears to be of several Taliban fighters, according to a Google reverse image search.
A Philadelphia-based friend asked Nolen if he was praying in one of his photographs at “the Masjid on Luzerne,” appearing to refer to the Muslim American Society of Philadelphia. Nolen replied, “LAA,” to which his friend responded, “oh you not in Philadelphia.”
“I JST WANT TO SAY AS AN MUSLIM WE DNT CELEBRATE AMERIKAS HOLIDAYS,” he wrote in a caption accompanying a photograph of an Islamist fighter.
“KAFIR KAFIRS MEANS SOMEONES WHO DISAGREES WITH ISLAM. JST CAUSE YOU AS-SALAAMU ALAKIUN EVERY MORNING DNT MEANS YOUR AN MUSLIM THANK YOU THO,” he wrote in April, disparagingly referring to non-Muslims or “Kafirs.”
Keep reading…
His cover photo of Taliban fighters:



This is his last Facebook post:
SHALOM ALHAKEIUM (O YE MUSLIMS) ALLAH (sWT) SAYS IN THE LAST DAYS “PEOPLE WILL BE LOVERS OF THEMSELVES, PROUD AND UNHOLY”. SO TO ALL OF U THAT’S MASTURBATING WHICH I THINK IS 80% OF THE WORLD AND FOR WHATEVER THE DESIRE IT IS IN YOUR HEART THAT U DOING IT FOR-U CAN GET! (WARNING) THIS IS THE LAST DAYS….2ND TIMOTHY 3:2 ****InfoFromAMuslim****
*Update: *
Nolen also posted a beheading picture on his Facebook:

ALL of it here:
Oklahoma Beheading Suspect Facebook Celebrates Terrorists Has Photo Doing One Finger ISIS Salute 8230 Update Has Pictures Of Beheading Osama Bin Laden 8220 Islam Will Dominate World Freedom Can Go To Hell 8221 Weasel Zippers​


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

G.T. said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I strive for clarity and a little humor at times.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



One is too damn many, Jihadi Flopper.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> SNIP:
> *Oklahoma Beheading Suspect Facebook Celebrates Terrorists, Has Photo Doing One Finger ISIS Salute…Update:  Has Pictures Of Beheading, Osama Bin Laden, “Islam Will Dominate World, Freedom Can Go To Hell”*
> 
> 
> ...



Great post!

I think this deserves to be repeated.

*The same day Nolen added the beheading photo he posted a photo to his timeline with which shows a black and white sign that reads: "Islam will Dominate the World: Freedom can go to hell."*

Alton Nolen s Facebook Page Depicted Beheading a Month Before Release from Probation


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 27, 2014)

The only question I have is how many beheadings do liberals need to see before they can detect a pattern?


----------



## Wildman (Sep 27, 2014)

i knew it, !! by jumping jimminy i just knew there was something behind the name "NOOMI"..., "*This person does not represent my religion. Shame on you for believing it does."* 

i had my suspicions for the past few months about her fucking hate filled *RELIGION*, the religion of *SATAN*,  there were posts defending muslimes whenever the subject was brought up about muslimes.

if she practices the religion of hate to the "T".., she is rejoicing over that woman's beheading !!

some poster asked what to do about muslimes, "beat them up ?" *NO !!* just kill a few million of them by any means possible and put their heads on pikes or halberds everywhere.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 27, 2014)

indiajo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Would one of you right wingers explain to me that if beheading is part of Islam and all Islamics are required to, by the Koran, cut off the head of all non-believers in Islam, all infidels, then why is it and how is it that in the vast majority of Muslim countries, millions of Christians and people of many other religions have lived there and continue to live there unmolested, their heads still intact?  That hundreds of thousands of non-Muslims travel to and visit Muslim countries every year?
> ...


LMAO  Yes, I have lived in three Muslim countries that are over 90 percent Muslim population and two that are theocracies or damn near.

This, from your post 





> The only country governed by a muslim majority, however just sligtly over 50%, that grants other than muslim citizens (mainly Chinese, Thai and Indians besides some rural tribes) a relatively high personal freedom compared to all, ALL, other muslim countries, is Malaysia. Was there, worked there, know that.
> The second one was Syria, until your fucking stupid government decided to overththrow the Assad Regime.


 This is patently untrue. Your 'experience' and knowledge seem to be quite limited.

The rest of your post is a self serving diatribe, historically incorrect, that favors your warped, bigoted, xenophopic world view.  You poor, pitiful racist you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 27, 2014)

indiajo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > You just keep repeating the same old same old. You still have not answered my question.  And you have not given any concrete, reliable sources to support your claim that non-Muslims are fleeing Muslim countries, other than those at war.
> ...


I have a hard time understanding how all those on this thread purposely and tenaciously resist reason and concrete evidence in order to embrace so fervently their hate filled ideas about the 1.6 billion Muslims on this planet. I have a hard time understanding how people choose ignorance in order to support bigotry and hate.  I have a hard time believing people like you are 'that dumb.' But, obviously you are.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 27, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> The only question I have is how many beheadings do liberals need to see before they can detect a pattern?




well we've seen how many already? and it still doesn't faze them even on our home soil and it's a woman

If they had a been a Christian they would be wailing their heads off

Their double standard is frightening and sickening


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2014)

> Would one of you right wingers explain to me that if beheading is part of Islam and all Islamics are required to, by the Koran, cut off the head of all non-believers in Islam, all infidels, then why is it and how is it that in the vast majority of Muslim countries, millions of Christians and people of many other religions have lived there and continue to live there unmolested, their heads still intact? That hundreds of thousands of non-Muslims travel to and visit Muslim countries every year?



Because they are not practicing the tenets of their religion...while if a christian acts in a violent way they actually are violating the tenets of theirs...since Jesus never condoned killing other  human beings...but it appears that the islamic faith and it's updates...does...


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2014)

> their hate filled ideas about the 1.6 billion Muslims on this planet.



See, this is where you lose all sense and logic...we do not hate all Muslims and I know I for one understand that not all muslims are murdering people....the problem is that the people on your side refuse to acknowledge that the ones who are doing the killing are muslims....and claim to be doing it for their faith....and this escapes your attention...

You seem to say since all muslims don't cut off heads then no muslims are...and this is where our problem comes in...

We know that some muslims do...and those are the muslims that need to be found and killed...and it would be nice if the nice Muslims that you are defending would say "Yes...those guys are muslims and they are killing people...so go get them...and we will help...." but no...you have Muslim groups with access to the media saying the problem isn't the the muslims who cut off heads...but the people who point out that muslims are cutting off heads...

And that is the irritating part...


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 27, 2014)

Billc said:


> > their hate filled ideas about the 1.6 billion Muslims on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am responding to the OP who says all Muslims should be deported out of the US or that at the very least, they should be monitored 24/7.  I am responding to posts that say all Muslims want to behead me because I am not a Muslim.  I am responding to posts that paint all Muslims with the same brush. If that isn't you, then don't attack me, attack the posts that essentially making the sweeping generalization that all Muslims are violent or potentially so, that the terrorists represent Islam, etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Still nothing to suggest this was not just a person that happened to be a deranged Muslim?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Still nothing to suggest this was not just a person that happened to be a deranged Muslim?


There is nothing whatsoever to suggest this man was/is nothing more than someone who is mentally ill and immitating the beheadings he has seen on television.  He's very much a deranged person who happens to be a recent Muslim convert, but I doubt he actually really understands Islam.


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Still nothing to suggest this was not just a person that happened to be a deranged Muslim?
> ...


What's to understand... they worship a child molester who tells them to kill everyone that doesn't either pay them or fight for islam.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Begs the questions:  Why do you people have to lie all the time and why are you so fucking stupid?
> ...



See post #607,  your deliberate mischaracterization of the picture in your link can only be described as lying.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Punish those that have been found guilty in a court of law, not the court of public opinion.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > One mans actions ? Have you taken your head out of the sand long enough to look around the world ?
> ...


I'm talking about around the world today, the problems we have with radicalized Islam. We don't have this kind of problems with other religions, and because of the violence surrounding this religion we need to be monitoring the followers as closely as possible. Every mosque in this country should be investigated to see what is being preached. As time goes by the Muslim population in America and in the west in general grows, and that should be of great concern to non-Muslims.
I personally had no doubt in my mind that after ISIS just the other day called out to Muslims worldwide to attack Americans, Canadians, etc., that it was only a matter of time before there would be a beheading in America.
Now this story may be a complete coincidence, but I sincerely doubt it. I think once this guy heard the call, he took advantage of this situation and went ahead and beheaded this poor woman.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


That has always been the plan but many Americans are too stupid and filled with hate to realize it. Do you think ISIS is beheading Americans for military reasons?  They want to see mosques burning, mass deportation of Muslims in the US, and Muslim villages laid to waste throughout the Middle East.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 27, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > One mans actions ? Have you taken your head out of the sand long enough to look around the world ?
> ...


Excluding accidents, there has been one in 2009. Aasiya Zubair was beheaded by her husband.  Executions by beheading are extremely rare. Despite all the press, there has only been about a dozen in the world over the last 15 years.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Only a moron would suggest suspending constitutional rights and acquiesce to what the lunatics want.  You fool. Don't you get they want to show the world the hypocrisy in the US?  Your fear of everything you dont understand smacks of an animalistic perdisposition inherent in clowns of your ilk.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



"They want to see mosques burning, mass deportation of Muslims in the US, and Muslim villages laid to waste throughout the Middle East."

There are many steps between where we are and the final option which Shiite Muslims excitedly dream of. But rest assured, they might _want _to see what you described, but the last thing they _will _see, if things get to THAT point, is a bright flash of light.

And don't think you can intimidate us by threatening what might happen if we take actions to protect ourselves from your conquering zeroes.

We have invaded Iraq and Afghanistan and we stayed and conducted combat operations as long as we chose to.

And the best you could do in retaliation was to infect our Leftists?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



That's what makes em special.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



Do you think Abraham Lincoln was a moron?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Yes. He initially wanted to deport all the Black people.  Basically for the same reasons as the nutcases on this thread do. He was afraid Black people would seek vengeance on whites for slavery.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2014)

> He initially wanted to deport all the Black people.



You mean he wanted to free the slaves held by democrats and return them to the country they were sold from by their African slave masters...is that what you meant...?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Billc said:


> > He initially wanted to deport all the Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he wanted to free the slaves held by democrats and return them to the country they were sold from by their African slave masters...is that what you meant...?


No fool.  Abe Lincoln didnt even like Black people. He wanted to ship them to the Caribbean and South America to work on other plantations.  You clowns make me laugh when suggesting Lincoln was some great savior of Black people.  He was a racist just like most whites of their day.  The South is the only side that fought over slavery and they fought to keep it.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2014)

> No fool. Abe Lincoln didnt even like Black people. He wanted to ship them to the Caribbean and South America to work on other plantations. You clowns make me laugh when suggesting Lincoln was some great savior of Black people. He was a racist just like most whites of their day. The South is the only side that fought over slavery and they fought to keep it.



5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln Slavery and Emancipation History in the Headlines



> *3. Lincoln thought colonization could resolve the issue of slavery. *
> For much of his career, Lincoln believed that colonization—or the idea that a majority of the African-American population should leave the United States and settle in Africa or Central America—was the best way to confront the problem of slavery.





> He was a racist just like most whites of their day.



No, he was a racist like most humans around the entire planet were at the time he lived...the Japanese, Chinese, all races and colors believed they were superior to all other races...and the Japanese and Chinese still do as do the other races...


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't think he was a moron. I think he was just a man trying to do a very difficult job under the most trying circumstances.

But when he suspended the Writ of Habeas Corpus during the Civil War there were many on both sides of the aisle who were dead set against his action and dead set against him for that as well as a number of other reasons.

But in suspending a vital piece of the legal mechanism which helps assure American liberty he had to offset the damage he was doing to the Republic versus how much damage would occur to the Union if he didn't suspend liberties for the duration of the war, when they returned to a resumption of peacetime laws and enforcement.

If a surgeon removes a person's gangrenous leg it would be to save the patient's life.

If there was a suspension of civil liberties in response to a Jihadi problem it would be done in order to save the country from a much worse expected result.

For the USA.

AND for the Muslims.

If they were being attacked in numbers on the streets of America the US government would have to do something to guarantee their safety.

That might require relocation to safety zones.

Or Muslims could start making plans to head back to the M.E. now while they can.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Billc said:


> > No fool. Abe Lincoln didnt even like Black people. He wanted to ship them to the Caribbean and South America to work on other plantations. You clowns make me laugh when suggesting Lincoln was some great savior of Black people. He was a racist just like most whites of their day. The South is the only side that fought over slavery and they fought to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Things You May Not Know About Lincoln Slavery and Emancipation History in the Headlines




I know that stuff already.  What did you post that for?


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



I don't know why you're so concerned about beheading.  If you were beheaded I doubt you'd even notice the difference.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 27, 2014)

Because you posted this...



> He wanted to ship them to the Caribbean and South America to work on other plantations.



Colonization is different than sending someone to just be a slave in South America...are you suffering from liberal dyslexia as well...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



In your writing you completely missed the fact it was during a civil war.  That normal and expected.  We shouldnt be at war with Muslims that live in this country or anywhere else if they are peaceful.  Basically what you are advocating is the same type of internment the Japanese went through.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Billc said:


> Because you posted this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you see I said they were going to be slaves?  I said they were being shipped to plantations. The word plantation doesnt automatically make you a slave. Are you retarded or just slow?

However, if you want to dicker about it. Since they were being sent to South America they would have wound up as slaves since slavery was not abolished in South America until 1888 you moron.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Okay. So, Lincoln is a moron for wanting to send slaves to other countries to prevent a race war in the USA.

And you currently dislike the USA and the US government, am I right?

Then your head must be goin in circles trying to figure out if you hate America enough to leave it for the more pleasant conditions (as you alluded to last eve as a result of talking with some of your contacts) abroad, or if you love bitching and moaning about the inequities but kinda like the creature comforts the USA provides.


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)

The never ending attempts at diversion and blame cannot erase the fact that this adherent of a radical cult founded by a murderer killed someone just because she refused his proselyting. 

*A “Moderate” Muslim's View*









Okay, so blame me of being an Islamaphobe. How can I not be when so-called moderate Muslims make statements like this?


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > > He initially wanted to deport all the Black people.
> ...



And judging the actions of historic figures by contemporary standards of morality is just plain stupid.


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2014)

Excuse them all you wish, THIS is the only face of Islam.


Story @ Muslims descended on OK. beheading press conference passed out Islamic literature praised allah Creeping Sharia


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




I doubt he eve knows who Abraham Lincoln was.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


No Lincoln was a moron for wanting to send free people out of the country against their will.  Plenty of Blacks had ties to this country since they are the ones that built it. If he wanted to prevent a race war he should have provided the protection necessary and made sure it was known a race war would not be tolerated.

No you are wrong. I dislike the dirty crooked crap the US government does in other countries and the continued BS here in the states.

My head doesnt go in circles. i'm pretty even keel. I dont hate the US or I would have left a long time ago.  I've been in other countries and loved it. My family is here in the states. If they were in another country thats where I would move.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

longknife said:


> Excuse them all you wish, THIS is the only face of Islam.
> 
> 
> Story @ Muslims descended on OK. beheading press conference passed out Islamic literature praised allah Creeping Sharia



Re-posting of the link that lies.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Begs the question:  Are these people too stupid to read their own links?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


I wonder if you know the man you are defending was against you having equal rights as a US citizen?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Uh, they declared war on US, first.

We didn't even acknowledge it until 9/11.

And many low-information types STILL don't know it.

Next.

Nations and national boundaries are defined by men's laws. Islam believes only in Allah's laws. So, except for when practical matters make it necessary, Islam doesn't care about whether the Muslims are in the US or outside the US. A Muslim is a Muslim. And if Muslims are being attacked it is the duty of other Muslims to come to their aid.

However, no one is thinking that the U.S. government would intentionally harm Muslims. Hell, you see the extent we go to to protect the rights of convicted Terrorists! You can't think we'd hurt innocents.

No. 

It might prove necessary to keep American Muslims from causing trouble or keep them safe from attack by lawless, but otherwise patriotic, Americans.The U.S. government would not want this to happen. So internment might be called for to protect Muslims.

And, of course, self deportation is always an option for Muslims wanting to live their Muslim way of life without problems.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Because you posted this...
> ...



Oh, so Lincoln wanted the slaves to be sent to work as free men on foreign plantations?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


Pretty much. I think you meant former slaves unless you happened to be somewhere that was not freed by Emancipation Proclamation. You should read up on ole honest Abe.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck.

I take him for who he was, warts and all.

Great man. Great President.

I'm looking FORWARD.

How can we prevent chaos, calamity, violence and disruptions of our way of life slated to occur with greater numbers of Muslims in the US?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why?

 I hear he was a moron.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Therein lies your folly. No such thing as great men. There are great actions and deeds but all people are human and not fit for worship.  You cant be looking forward if you are bringing up things from the past.  Just thought you should realize that while self righteously proclaiming your admiration for a man that wouldnt allow you to marry his daughter.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Because you have shown me you only know what you were taught in grade school.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Even if that was true, so what?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


They?  When did they become all Muslims?

If a Muslim is being attacked for no reason it is the duty of other Muslims to come to their aid.  Thats why you have millions of peaceful Muslims here in the states embarrassed over the nut cases and not bombing your home.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Typically I suggest you read up on something because you tried to use it in an argument and you didnt know what you were talking about. If you choose to remain ignorant be my guest. It was a suggestion not a command.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, you'll be disassociating yourself from Muslim Anti-Semitic racists?

Good.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No I don't know who Abe Lincoln was. i never met him.  I do know about this facet of Abe Lincoln.



> “I will say then that I am not, nor ever have been, in favor of bringing about in any way the social and political equality of the white and black races,” he began, going on to say that he opposed blacks having the right to vote, to serve on juries, to hold office and to intermarry with whites. What he did believe was that, like all men, blacks had the right to improve their condition in society and to enjoy the fruits of their labor. In this way they were equal to white men, and for this reason slavery was inherently unjust.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Who told you I was associated with anyone?  I am pretty sure thats an association you formed on your own in your attempt to put a label on me. Either that or you are embarrassed about advocating for a man that thought you inferior so you have lowered yourself to deflecting.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


Special to the news media.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who was it that said something to Muslims about them not knowing what is good for them or else they would perform their jihad 'religiously' and cheerfully?

Was it Muhammad or Allah who had to chide Muslims to do their religious duty?

Apparently, even though it is mandated for ALL Muslims, not all Muslims dutifully perform their required Jihad.


AYAT al-Baqarah 2:216
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

*When establishing the Divine Order, you will meet aggression from those who wish to maintain the status quo for their vested interests. Therefore, fighting in the Cause of Allah is ordained for you, even though you dislike it. It may happen that you hate a thing that is good for you, and it may happen that you love a thing that is bad for you. Allah knows and you know not.

Shabbir Ahmed*
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Flopper (Sep 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse them all you wish, THIS is the only face of Islam.
> ...


Re-posting does not make it true.

*Oklahoma Police Say 'Muslim Protest and Chanting' Report is False*
MOORE, Oklahoma -- Following the brutal beheading of a woman in an Moore, Oklahoma, a photo began circulating the web allegedly showing a large group of Muslims at a press conference reading from the Koran and shouting "praise Allah!"  Breitbart Texas asked a *Moore Police Department Public Affairs Officer, Jeremy Lewis, if a group of Muslims were in fact protesting after the press conference yesterday.  "No, there was not," Lewis told Breitbart Texas.*  The beheading took place at Vaughan Foods, where the suspect, Alton Nolen, previously worked. Breitbart Texas obtained a press release from...

Got News Wire


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



I dont profess to be the best at educating people but perhaps it would help you to think of it this way.  Some people adhere strictly to the bibles teachings others do not.  Regardless they are still classified as christian. If something is wrong with a bible verse some nut jobs will follow it to the letter depending on how unbalanced they are. Others may know its wrong and disregard it.  There is a reason christians dont stone people anymore.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Uh, you are reaching to try to make that one stick, Applesauce.

To avoid gaffes like that in the future try to remember I'm not a petty minded Liberal.

First of all, my self confidence is not tied to anything I post here. Secondly, I know my limitations and am comfortable in my own skin.

You must recognize this if you are to learn more subtle lessons in the future...

I'm not a Liberal. 

What you described is behavior endemic to Liberals.

Conservatives are different than Liberals.

In certain things we Conservatives are better, typically, than Liberals.

In other things Liberals are the BEST when compared to similar endeavors by Conservatives.

But, in this political climate and with what we've already been through as a nation, we can not afford one more Liberal Presidential Administration in a row without allowing a GOP POTUS to come in and right this ship of state. To fix things and eliminate the lack of faith we have in the current Resident in Chief and his culture of constant crisis in government.

But I digress...
_
Uh, if you associate with Muslims you are associating with racists or racist lovers or those who enable Islamic anti-Jewish racism.
_
However, If I am mistaken I welcome the opportunity to learn the truth.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Okay.

15% - 30% of all Muslims are unbalanced and want to kill, capture or convert all non-Muslims on Earth.

So, just tell us how we can identify *those *guys and then all of the moderate Muslims will be able to take a breath and start to relax and go about assimilating into American culture and society.

Except that's not what they will do.

But that's material for another thread some day.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


Uh....Its a very valid conclusion based on your hasty attempt to get away from the fact you didn't know Abe Lincoln was a racist.  

I dont care what your political leanings are. All that tells me is that its easier for you to be led around by the nose by someone that impresses you.

Its evident your entire self confidence rests on appearing to be the "intelligent voice" for Black people so you can prove to your white friends you aren't such a bad guy.  IOW you are not like the rest of the Blacks.

You need to absorb this if you wish to continue to grow. Its ok to have shortcomings but its criminal to remain ignorant when I have shown you the truth of things.  All it takes is a little hard work researching and you can expand your store of knowledge to my level.

Again i don't care what you call yourself.  All I demand is common sense. I have friends that call themselves conservative and friends that call themselves liberal. Your voluntary self placement on a specific team simply makes you a fan which is short for fanatic. Stop being a fanatic about propaganda and become a fanatic of intelligence and learning. I dont want to catch you talkling about something again unless you know all about it. The good or the bad.

Associating with Muslims doesn't make me a racist.  i have associated with KKK members and that didnt make me a racist. Why would associating with Muslims make me a racist?

If you can answer that last question with a semblance of intelligence I will have high hopes for your continued growth.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



You can identify them the same way you identified that 15%-30% of all Muslims are unbalanced. If you have faith that number is even correct why not point these people out?  Did someone poll all the Muslims in the US and abroad to come up with that figure?


----------



## Zander (Sep 27, 2014)

We are at war with Islam.


----------



## Tuatara (Sep 27, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


There's actually been more beheadings in Mexico but because they are not muslim the US reactionists usually ignore it.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



For Heaven's sake!

Yes. You are right. I did not know Lincoln did those things. I still don't know that he deserves scorn for it/them.

Is that enough recognition for you?

Applesauce, I don't care about that. You do. It's a surprising discovery. But it's a footnote in terms of this thread topic.

OKAY???

Liberals!

Great Googly Amoogly!


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

“Islamization begins when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their religious rights.”

What Islam is Not.

Dr. Peter Hammond


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


I'm not looking for recognition.  I could care less about that.  I don't know whats confusing about scorning the idea of being a racist. You either admire that fact or you pretend its OK as a Black man.  I agree Abe Lincoln is a footnote in this thread.  I was wondering why you even brought him up?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


Sorry pal, I think these people need to be monitored. Just as the Brits had to do with members of the IRA.
Islam has NEVER historically had much of a footprint in the U.S. Looks like any legacy they'll have will be mostly of a violent nature.
I say watch Muslims closely, and watch their places of worship.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 27, 2014)

With deranged black, Muslim animals like that running around I won't "beheading" back to Moore anytime soon!

Blacks should become Jewish and put away the hate. They can call the sect "The Hebros".


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I know you think they should be monitored. Thats why a I called you a moron. You are wrong about the history of Islam but no one really cares about it because thats not the point.  The point is that Muslims are in fact american citizens. Only morons advocate giving up constitutional protections out of fear.  My guess is that you have a violently negative reaction to banning weapons?  Makes sense according to you since people that own weapons are 100% responsible for shooting other people right?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Only an incomplete intellectual can't discern different types of associating.

Do you associate with the Klansmen the same way you associate with the Muslims?

And why would you be associating with the KKK? You have reciprocal Gym Membership privileges? Or maybe it has something to do with this...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Only an incomplete intellectual would not make that distinction in their statement. You said associate. You never specified what level of association. Chalk that up to your inability to express yourself in a manner that elicits the desired response.

No I didn't associate with the KKK for the same amount of time and level I did with the Muslims.

I spoke with some KKK members in an attempt to figure out their fear and hatred of Blacks, Jews, etc. It was quite interesting.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Some of them are citizens, yes of course. Doesn't mean they can't be monitored. We're all being monitored today, and so I would monitor them more so.
I would also consider dropping any tax exemption of any congregation that is preaching any hate towards America, and that goes for the fruitcakes over at Westboro as well.
The piece of shit like Farakhan, I'd be monitoring his ass every minute, and I bet they pretty much are already doing that anyway.
We are at war with radicalized Islam, you and every other lib in this country better get used to that, accept it, or get the fuck out of the way.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Here in lies the moronic nature of your post. You just said everyone was already monitored. If that's true then why start monitoring them more?  Please make sense when you post. Its tiring to have read through your post only to find you are contradicting yourself.  If we are at war with radicalized Islam then focus on those you can prove are radicalized Muslims. If you cant then step off.  Who is going to make me get out of the way if I don't adhere to your admonishments?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Please won't you compare and contrast the racism of the KKK vs Islamic racism for us?


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


They are evidently unable to make their alleged argument without lying.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



White Muslims





Asian Muslims





Black Muslims





Mexican Muslims





I searched and searched but could find no evidence the KKK were ok with other races besides white people.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I keep forgetting about your comprehension issue.

We all know we're being monitored, but to what extent, who knows. I'm simply saying these people who CHOOSE to be part of this archaic religion, and they are doing so in western societies, where IMO, they shouldn't be in the first place, should be monitored more closely.
Got it now ?


Ever discuss trends ? Ever invest based on trends ? Today the organized violence around the world is largely orchestrated by radical Islamists. Knowing and understanding how trends evolve, should then allow Americans to see that this one case of a beheading just days after a radicalized group such as ISIS has asked Muslims around the world to punish individual Americans, and other western citizens, should be of concern.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 27, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> With deranged black, Muslim animals like that running around I won't "beheading" back to Moore anytime soon!
> 
> Blacks should become Jewish and put away the hate. They can call the sect "The Hebros".


Amazing......you really are this fucking stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I forgot you said you burned your dictionary. Christianity is more archaic than Islam.  You also seem to forget this country was founded on religious freedom you dimwit.  Its a good thing you opinion is less than valid.

You simply cant be this dumb and still manage to tie your shoes.  By far the most organized violence is done by christian nations.  Just because they dont show it to you on TV doesnt mean its not there moron.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
More archaic ? Heeeee, think you might try living in 2014 for a few minutes ?   Was your dad a colonel in the Crusades ? Lol !


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> By far the most organized violence is done by christian nations.  Just because they dont show it to you on TV doesnt mean its not there moron.



Example ?


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> White Muslims



The irony is that that kid actually looks _Jewish_, to me.

Blue eyes, though.

Must be Chechen.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

OODA_Loop said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > By far the most organized violence is done by christian nations.  Just because they dont show it to you on TV doesnt mean its not there moron.
> ...


Just one or are you looking for quality over quantity?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lots of predictable deflection.

Nothing to see here, no connection, it's just a big, crazy coincidence.  Christianity is just as bad.

PC-protected religion.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White Muslims
> ...


Must be stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White Muslims
> ...


I thought Jewish people were white?


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 27, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Indeed, a Jewish convert to Islam must be stupid.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Obviously, you're not nearly as well read as you'd have us believe you are.

Beta Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 27, 2014)

Is there ever any good news where Islam is concerned? It has been just one violent abhorrent act after another. And still some make excuses. There are no excuses. It is Islam.............................


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Thanx. 

I know how you Muslims prefer the "strong horse."


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Even though we all agree the moderate Muslims don't behead people every day, we know what happens when Muslim populations grow too high.

Let's prevent that.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



Your projecting. I never said I knew everything. 

Regardless, we are talking about perception. I know the original Jews were Black. I'm talking about what everyone envisions when you speak of Jewish people today. The Ashkenazi Jews from Europe.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There you go.

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's the Asclepias everyone loves.

When he exposes how utterly bereft of knowledge he is on a given topic, he backtracks, and then tries to say his lack of knowledge is symptomatic of everyone around him.

Too bad for you that chess doesn't work that way, Asclepias.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...


You must still be smarting from some earlier whipping. Too bad we werent playing chess or you would have been looking at check mate.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 27, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> 15% - 30% of all Muslims are unbalanced and want to kill, capture or convert all non-Muslims on Earth.
> .


There have been plenty of ridiculous statements in this thread, but none as silly as this one.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 27, 2014)

more info , MAIL ONLINE about the muslim in Oklahoma that beheaded the lady at the food processing plant .  ---  Fired Muslim convert store-worker who beheaded female colleague after losing his job was shouting Islamic phrases as he carried out his bloody rampage Daily Mail Online  ---   I don't think that its been posted yet


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I guessed you missed the New Testament. Here is a simple dif. between Jesus and Muhammud-


A Comparison between Jesus and Muhammad Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry



you are an ignorant hack.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I think the difference is that Muhammad was a man that actually existed. There is no proof Jesus existed.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2014)

pismoe said:


> more info , MAIL ONLINE about the muslim in Oklahoma that beheaded the lady at the food processing plant .  ---  Fired Muslim convert store-worker who beheaded female colleague after losing his job was shouting Islamic phrases as he carried out his bloody rampage Daily Mail Online  ---   I don't think that its been posted yet



Good to know. That does add another garden variety tactic used by Muslims when something horrendous is happening.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



sure there is proof.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


Besides the bible what proof is there? How did he get the name Jesus if the letter J was not in use at that time?


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 27, 2014)

google I'm off to bed soon....


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You can't possibly be this clueless.  

How could the bible possibly be true when no one spoke English at that time ?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Im supprised you dont know that one.   Jesus is only the greek translation of the Hebrew Joshua or Y'shua more correctly. If he did not exist then explain why his early apostles who had the option to recant their faith, chose a tortuous death instead.  A person whouldnt do that for a fictional character


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



I've heard that story.  I've also heard Jesus is a contraction between Jupiter and Zeus.  Speaking of the apostles, why has no one ever found where they were buried?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 27, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...






Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Apostle thomas died the worst death for his belief, speared, seared with hot iron and finaly burned alive.  he was the one who didnt believe in the ressurection until jesus appeared to him. After that he was willing to die.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




 Id have to look that up,   but only assuming i would say because they died dogs deaths, probably wasnt to safe for someone to claim the body. no?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


That may be the case.  The whole story just smacks of human intervention to me.  Jesus is referred to as Jesus Christ when he was not christ (kristo) but only one of them with Muhammad being the last known christ or messiah.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


You cant possibly be this clueless.

Its more likely its a made up story.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 27, 2014)

pismoe said:


> more info , MAIL ONLINE about the muslim in Oklahoma that beheaded the lady at the food processing plant .  ---  Fired Muslim convert store-worker who beheaded female colleague after losing his job was shouting Islamic phrases as he carried out his bloody rampage Daily Mail Online  ---   I don't think that its been posted yet



If a Christian did this, you would say he was mentally ill.
This man was clearly mentally ill, yet because he happened to be a Muslim, he is automatically labeled a terrorist, or some such rot.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > more info , MAIL ONLINE about the muslim in Oklahoma that beheaded the lady at the food processing plant .  ---  Fired Muslim convert store-worker who beheaded female colleague after losing his job was shouting Islamic phrases as he carried out his bloody rampage Daily Mail Online  ---   I don't think that its been posted yet
> ...




damn well he had a bunch of terrorist crap on his facebook page.  one could argue there is something mentally wrong with all terrorists.  something mentally wrong with anyone who values life that lowley.   Hatred is a form of mental illness,   not just being angry.   I believe real hatred is an imbalance in the brain. Whatever his excuses are,  i would say he was most likely inspired by the actions of terrorists recently. which is the whole objective of ISIS posting their beheadings on the internet.  To try and provoke these mentally damaged followers of their religion into action.  the problem your not seeing is that in some cases like what they tried to do in australia its a coordinated action. With this guy maybe not so much but they are trying.  But you know,  yeah right Christian are just as bad if they only had the chance


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > 15% - 30% of all Muslims are unbalanced and want to kill, capture or convert all non-Muslims on Earth.
> ...



Flopper's Lexicon: Ridiculous statement - Anything which contradicts Flopper's deceptive, misleading and/or deliberately erroneous talking points.

15% - 30% of all Muslims are unbalanced and want to kill, capture or convert all non-Muslims on Earth.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You were almost given a Thank You until you wrote this:

"But you know,  yeah right Christian are just as bad if they only had the chance"

We could have done so long ago but we didn't.

And we won't.

If any Christian wanted to do so he wouldn't need to get a chance. he could just do what asshole Nolen did but to Muslims.

But we don't endorse that shit.

Muslims do.

The Muslim religion does (documented in the Islamic Holy Books, some dispute it nonetheless).

The Bible does not endorse that violence.

The Koran does.

Islam does.

*Christianity USED to, but not any more.*

Muslims?

Your turn.

EDIT: It should be noted that Yarddog was just being sarcastic and I missed picking up on that.

I have apologised to him about this. And this thread is still valid if addressed to those to whom it applies.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > more info , MAIL ONLINE about the muslim in Oklahoma that beheaded the lady at the food processing plant .  ---  Fired Muslim convert store-worker who beheaded female colleague after losing his job was shouting Islamic phrases as he carried out his bloody rampage Daily Mail Online  ---   I don't think that its been posted yet
> ...



You are looking for excuses to spare him the treatment he has earned because of his devotion to Allah.

If Nolen is crazy then ALL Muslims are crazy.

Because they believe in the same teachings and they act on it.

Some violently.

Others non-violently.

But just because HE does exactly what the Koran orders and is violent doesn't mean he was crazy fro killing, at least not in the eyes of the Prophet.

All of the followers of Islam are misguided. But Nolen is no more so than any other Muslim.


----------



## AndrewJBowman (Sep 28, 2014)

We need a permanent solution! help drive creation of a World Alliance Against Terror We the People Your Voice in Our Government


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 28, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




You missunderstand me i was being totaly sarcastic there


----------



## AndrewJBowman (Sep 28, 2014)

We need a permanent solution! help drive creation of a World Alliance Against Terror We the People Your Voice in Our Government


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Sorrrrrrry!

A thousand pardons, please!

I'm still wiping the sleep from my eyes.


----------



## Discombobulated (Sep 28, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Sep 28, 2014)

pismoe said:


> more info , MAIL ONLINE about the muslim in Oklahoma that beheaded the lady at the food processing plant .  ---  Fired Muslim convert store-worker who beheaded female colleague after losing his job was shouting Islamic phrases as he carried out his bloody rampage Daily Mail Online  ---   I don't think that its been posted yet


Daily Mail offers a rather extreme right wing viewpoint to conservative readers. 

In a population of over 1.6 billion people, it's easy to find isolated cases of brutality and make the assumption that it's represented of how Muslims behave around the World.
When the pro-Christian militia known as anti-Balaka killed and mutilated Muslims in Chad or when the genocide of over 300,000 Muslims and systematic rape of over 100,000 Muslim women by Christian Serbs in Bosnia , were these acts representative of Christian behavior.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 28, 2014)

To those still waiting for a White House statement condemning this Muslim attack in America:

*Go to lunch.*


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

yeah Flopper but beheading by a muslim convert in Oklahoma is still a beheading by a muslim convert in Oklahoma no matter whether right or left reports it !!


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

Catholic priests have had a lot of problems.  Should they represent all Christians?



Flopper said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > more info , MAIL ONLINE about the muslim in Oklahoma that beheaded the lady at the food processing plant .  ---  Fired Muslim convert store-worker who beheaded female colleague after losing his job was shouting Islamic phrases as he carried out his bloody rampage Daily Mail Online  ---   I don't think that its been posted yet
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 28, 2014)

Again, the various militia groups in Africa and Serbia are,actually behaving against the teachings of Jesus....right?  I don't remember him saying to go forth and kill and rape....so in those cases...they are not Christians....and according to the Ten Commandments...though they are really governed by the laws,of Noah, Carrying the lords name in vain is a mortal sin....

Islam...killing and slaving is part of their doctrine...right?   their prophet said it was okay and engaged in it himself....and it is codified in their holy book...right?

Catholic Priests...the same thing..they are acting against the teachings of Jesus, not with his approval....as did the church when it kept them from being punished...and I do believe it is documented that the Prophet of Islam took  a 9 year old girl as a wife....right?

No matter how you try, Islam is nothing like Christianity....


----------



## TheIceMan (Sep 28, 2014)

This idiot acted out of vengeance for being fired.  Anyone that thinks this is some kind of religious crap isn't thinking.  Timing.  He got fired, got unhinged and retaliated.

Doesn't take a whole lot of rocket science to figure that out.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 28, 2014)

O.K. Rocket scientist...why was he fired....he wouldn't shut up about Islam...to the point they fired him for bothering the other workers...so yeah...it was,an act of jihad...


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 28, 2014)

Actually, Jesus never taught that....you may be referring to the violence in the Old Testament...but that Isn't what Jesus taught....so no...Christianity was never a violent religion...men are violent and didn't follow the teachings....but then they weren't Christians when they murdred innocents...




Mojo2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 28, 2014)

TheIceMan said:


> This idiot acted out of vengeance for being fired.  Anyone that thinks this is some kind of religious crap isn't thinking.  Timing.  He got fired, got unhinged and retaliated.
> 
> Doesn't take a whole lot of rocket science to figure that out.


And the fact that he took the time to behead someone, and the fact that the Muslim population of Oklahoma is probably no more than about 1%, and the fact that there's jihad all over his Facebook page, and the fact that ISIS just 5 days before called on Muslims to strike out at Americans, are all coincidences ? Got it.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't think anyone knows for sure WHY he was fired and the spin by officials  may be that he beheaded because he was fired .    I'd agree with that if he had just murdered but the BEHEADING is a common modus operandi of a certain group and anyone with a brain knows who that group and religion is .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

good points in your last post DD .


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mexican drug cartels?



pismoe said:


> I don't think anyone knows for sure WHY he was fired and the spin by officials  may be that he beheaded because he was fired .    I'd agree with that if he had just murdered but the BEHEADING is a common modus operandi of a certain group and anyone with a brain knows who that group and religion is .


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

All that and it was the firing that made him go nuts. 



DigitalDrifter said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> > This idiot acted out of vengeance for being fired.  Anyone that thinks this is some kind of religious crap isn't thinking.  Timing.  He got fired, got unhinged and retaliated.
> ...


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

You have a link?  I haven't heard why he was fired yet.



Billc said:


> O.K. Rocket scientist...why was he fired....he wouldn't shut up about Islam...to the point they fired him for bothering the other workers...so yeah...it was,an act of jihad...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

wot , cartels behead , yep , long tradition since the Aztecs .   Same with this muslim convert , beheading has a long tradition in islam as they are told to strike unbelievers at the neck .    So , keep trying to influence if you can but I don't think that you or anyone else like you is going to change many minds .   Do you swallow the story that that hassain guy that shot a lot of  soldiers on a military base in Texas did some workplace violence rather than JIHAD ??


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

and PEOPLE , read this muslim converts facebook pages .   I haven't but have just heard the news about them on the news and IMO the convert was doing jihad !!


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

aww , that's yer spin Brian , I can't argue with your spin so I'll just continue to point it out .   The muslim convert beheaded the lady rather than just murdering her in anger and he wasn't an Aztec or a drug cartel !!


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> What do you propose we do?
> 
> Beat up some Muslims?



1.  Close down all the mosques and Islamic centers.  Convert them into homeless shelters, animal shelters, and free medical/dental clinics.

2.  eliminate all Korans from schools, libraries, bookstores, etc.

3,.  Make Islam non-existent in America.

4.  Round up all those who went to fight with ISIS, and arrest them for treason.

5.  Investigate all those suspected of jihad, including many in computer forums, and other public relations media.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Police Reveal Gruesome Beheading Detail in Oklahoma Food Distribution Plant Murder TheBlaze.com
> 
> A trigger happy reserve deputy shot a peaceful innocent Muslim in Oklahoma.  These pigs are so out of control and he should be immediately fired and jailed! And this one was only a reserve cop!
> 
> ...



I can't tell if this is SARCASM, or someone actually deranged/idiotic enough to really be saying this stuff.  Nowadays, nothing surprises me any more.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Updated- the cop was full time, just off duty.
> 
> Pig violated this peaceful Muslims civil rights and due process. He should be immediately fired and jailed!!!!! Wheres the justice!?



In the bullets that went into Alton Nolen's body.  I hope they hurt a lot, and continue to.  Shoulda killed the raghead dirtbag though.  Maybe when they get him in the jail, the inmates will finish the job.  Go inmates!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 28, 2014)

pismoe said:


> wot , cartels behead , yep , long tradition since the Aztecs .   Same with this muslim convert , beheading has a long tradition in islam as they are told to strike unbelievers at the neck .    So , keep trying to influence if you can but I don't think that you or anyone else like you is going to change many minds .   Do you swallow the story that that hassain guy that shot a lot of  soldiers on a military base in Texas did some workplace violence rather than JIHAD ??


Well which one is it?  You just said beheading was the tradition in Islam.  The Fort Hood guy shot people.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> I BLAME...the off duty COP who shot this Muslim man. Another trigger happy pig who should be jailed for life!!! Innocent til proven guilty!
> 
> But seriously. ...can we find a way to blame the cop for it? Please??



Couple of medals, promotion to captain, higher pay, 3 weeks all expenses paid in Hawaii ought to cover it.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > wot , cartels behead , yep , long tradition since the Aztecs .   Same with this muslim convert , beheading has a long tradition in islam as they are told to strike unbelievers at the neck .    So , keep trying to influence if you can but I don't think that you or anyone else like you is going to change many minds .   Do you swallow the story that that hassain guy that shot a lot of  soldiers on a military base in Texas did some workplace violence rather than JIHAD ??
> ...


Killing is killing.  Murder is murder.  Islam is Islam.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

pismoe said:


> and PEOPLE , read this muslim converts facebook pages .   I haven't but have just heard the news about them on the news and IMO the convert was doing jihad !!



No doubt about it.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



It is Muslim doctrine (Koran 4:34) to do the things you talk about (wife-beating).  In US doctrine, it is crime.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't understand yer point / question ASC , beheading is a tradition in islam , was with the Aztecs and is practiced by the / some drug cartels .  This guy was muslim , cut off a ladies head , that's enough for me to say JIHAD .  Hassein was a shooter like the isis shooters in the middle east and he killed a lot of soldiers in his JIHAD .   Official SPIN of that incident is  workplace violence when my eyes and remembrance of the incident tells me that hassein did some JIHAD .


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The muslim was practicing his religion.  If he is prevented from exercising his first amendment rights to kill in the name of allah, America is just a Christian theocracy.
> ...



In 625 AD, Mohammed's army was victorious over their enemy.  Mo the Pedophile ordered 800 captured enemy soldiers (the good guys) to be beheaded. Imbecile Muslims look upon this disgusting, mass murdering, torturing, wife-beating, pedophile, slave owning, rapist, illiterate creep as their prophet.  So they emulate his horrid behavior, and continue the Muslim tradition of beheading.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

pismoe said:


> I don't understand yer point / question ASC , beheading is a tradition in islam , was with the Aztecs and is practiced by the / some drug cartels .  This guy was muslim , cut off a ladies head , that's enough for me to say JIHAD .  Hassein was a shooter like the isis shooters in the middle east and he killed a lot of soldiers in his JIHAD .   Official SPIN of that incident is  workplace violence when my eyes and remembrance of the incident tells me that hassein did some JIHAD .



Major Nidal Hasan was a jihadist, all the way.  He was mentored by al Awlaki


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 It is a matter of FACT, not belief.  Here is one of the comments posted online by the jihadist Alton Nolen (AKA Jah’Keem Yisrael), who beheaded a co-worker at the Vaughn Foods plant in Moore, Oklahoma.

" I will instil terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers: smite ye above their necks and smite all their finger-tips off them."   Word for word, this is Sura 8:12 of the Koran.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Can you even fathom living in Oklahoma, and end up being beheaded by a fucking Muslim ?
> ...



Tattoos are hard to remove.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 28, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



So when you speak with all the Muslim clergy have they all told you that Muslims are supposed to take that passage literally ?


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Those hundreds of Muslims people you worked with, don't matter much to the Americans who have been killed by Muslim jihadists, do they ?


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the scum right here.
> ...



Nazis were far less a % of the population of Germany than 50%, and they took over completely. The non-Nazi majority were irrelevant.  Opponents were killed off.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 No, because I'm not a Muslim.  They say one thing (taqiyya) to Non-Muslims.  They say the Koran to Muslims.  Undercover FBI agents who have visited mosques, have been confirming this for years.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Who said no one else is being damned ?  ALL killers should be held accountable.  Muslims however are a threat to America, as a whole nation.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 28, 2014)

Billc said:


> Again, the various militia groups in Africa and Serbia are,actually behaving against the teachings of Jesus....right?  I don't remember him saying to go forth and kill and rape....so in those cases...they are not Christians....and according to the Ten Commandments...though they are really governed by the laws,of Noah, Carrying the lords name in vain is a mortal sin....
> 
> Islam...killing and slaving is part of their doctrine...right?   their prophet said it was okay and engaged in it himself....and it is codified in their holy book...right?
> 
> ...


Christians and Muslims have both gone off the deep end many times.  During the Crusades Christians slaughtered Muslims with the blessings of the church. Thousands of non-Christians were tortured and killed during the Inquisitions.  Christian Serbs massacred hundreds of thousand of Muslims.  In Iraq, America who was supposedly founded on Christian values killed 100,000 to 150,000 Muslim civilians.

You're wrong. Christians and Muslims have been slaughtering each other for thousands years, all in the name of their God.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The vast majority of German Nazis weren't killers either. But it was the Nazi minority who drove the agenda. The vast majority of Japanese people in 1930s/40s were not killers.  Vast majority of Ugandans ween't killers during the reign of Idi Amin.  

Now, it is the 20% of Muslims in the world who ARE killers that are driving the agenda.  It was 19 hijackers who killed 3000 people on 9-11.  ONE jihadist (John Allen Muhhammad) who killed 19 people as the Beltway Sniper.  ONE jihadist, Nidal Hasan who killed 13 soldiers in Fort Hood.

So what if the majority of Muslims are peaceful ?  That isn't the issue,  The issue is the ones who are NOT peaceful, and what we must do to stop them.  And one of the answers is to eliminate Islam from America (which is illegal here anyway, according to the Constitution, Article 6, Section 2)


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

So I guess the founding fathers were all wrong with that freedom of religion stuff eh?



protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What do you propose we do?
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Sep 28, 2014)

Billc said:


> Again, the various militia groups in Africa and Serbia are,actually behaving against the teachings of Jesus....right?  I don't remember him saying to go forth and kill and rape....so in those cases...they are not Christians....and according to the Ten Commandments...though they are really governed by the laws,of Noah, Carrying the lords name in vain is a mortal sin....
> 
> Islam...killing and slaving is part of their doctrine...right?   their prophet said it was okay and engaged in it himself....and it is codified in their holy book...right?
> 
> ...


Christians and Muslims have both gone off the deep end at one time or another.  During the Crusades Christians slaughtered Muslims with the blessings of the church. Thousands of non-Christians were tortured and killed during the Inquisitions.  Christian Serbs massacred hundreds of thousand of Muslims.  In Iraq, America who was supposedly founded on Christian values killed 100,000 to 150,000 Muslim civilians.


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't forget Christianity spread through Europe by fire and sword.  The European barbarians didn't willingly change religions.  In fact I believe Christians to be the first to force their religion on others.  Previous to that I don't recall any sort of religious wars.



Flopper said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the various militia groups in Africa and Serbia are,actually behaving against the teachings of Jesus....right?  I don't remember him saying to go forth and kill and rape....so in those cases...they are not Christians....and according to the Ten Commandments...though they are really governed by the laws,of Noah, Carrying the lords name in vain is a mortal sin....
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

good point on the Nazis Protectionist .    Lots of people don't realize what you just pointed out .  People that disagreed with the Nazis would be killed or imprisoned so people just kept their mouths shut unless they were very brave .      Look what isis does to Iraqi soldiers that they capture or what they do to Christians and the Yahzidis or even muslims of a different sect than themselves .


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 28, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> Don't forget Christianity spread through Europe by fire and sword.  The European barbarians didn't willingly change religions.  In fact I believe Christians to be the first to force their religion on others.  Previous to that I don't recall any sort of religious wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the various militia groups in Africa and Serbia are,actually behaving against the teachings of Jesus....right?  I don't remember him saying to go forth and kill and rape....so in those cases...they are not Christians....and according to the Ten Commandments...though they are really governed by the laws,of Noah, Carrying the lords name in vain is a mortal sin....
> ...



You're not not even close on this.  Over 1400 years, Muslims have killed 270 million people (120 Million Africans, 80 Million Hindus, 60 Million Christians, 10 Million Buddhists)  No religion, nation, cult, or ideology even comes close to this horrific figure.  And I don't accept your version of casualties and America in Iraq.  We see now, all the more, why US troops needed to be there, and need to return to there, and absolutely never should have left.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 28, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


*And how would you eliminate Islam from America?*


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 28, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> Don't forget Christianity spread through Europe by fire and sword.  The European barbarians didn't willingly change religions.  In fact I believe Christians to be the first to force their religion on others.  Previous to that I don't recall any sort of religious wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember...Islam started the conflict with Europe when they conquerd Spain and invaded France..50 years,before the first Crusade,was,called...in reaction to Islamic aggression....


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> So I guess the founding fathers were all wrong with that freedom of religion stuff eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they were right.  And their 1st amendment on freedom of religion is all the more reason to eliminate Islam which is 100% opposed to freedom of religion, didn't you know ?


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes Saddam doesn't look so bad now.  Should have continued to let him deal with these people.



protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Billc said:
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

seems to me that the problem today is jihad rather than crusades or inquisitions Brian and Flopper .    Both crusades and inquisitions were hundreds of years back in history and don't matter in this present day or to me .    ----  islam means submission and islam is spread at the point of the sword and that's being done today !


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

saddam is also history Brian , saddam doesn't matter any more .  Just a way to blame bush or the USA .


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

Terrorism is the problem, not one religion or another.  They want to change us.  I'd say if we throw out freedom of religion as many here seem to be saying then it is what they want. 



pismoe said:


> seems to me that the problem today is jihad rather than crusades or inquisitions Brian and Flopper .    Both crusades and inquisitions were hundreds of years back in history and don't matter in this present day or to me .    ----  islam means submission and islam is spread at the point of the sword and that's being done today !


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> Don't forget Christianity spread through Europe by fire and sword.  The European barbarians didn't willingly change religions.  In fact I believe Christians to be the first to force their religion on others.  Previous to that I don't recall any sort of religious wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NONSENSE!  For centuries European countries sent armies to places to conquers for gold, silver, and glory.  Christian missionaries also went, and they were slaughtered mercilessly by the native inhabitants, including in the western hemisphere.


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes he is.  And we lost a lot of troops and $$$.  Now the situation is worse.  How about we learn from that?



pismoe said:


> saddam is also history Brian , saddam doesn't matter any more .  Just a way to blame bush or the USA .


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes for gold, silver, territory...  Things you can hold and see, things of value.  But not for religion.  Charlemagne for example went to war with many to change their religion.



protectionist said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Christianity spread through Europe by fire and sword.  The European barbarians didn't willingly change religions.  In fact I believe Christians to be the first to force their religion on others.  Previous to that I don't recall any sort of religious wars.
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Billc said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Christianity spread through Europe by fire and sword.  The European barbarians didn't willingly change religions.  In fact I believe Christians to be the first to force their religion on others.  Previous to that I don't recall any sort of religious wars.
> ...



Islam had been conquering for 477 years, before the first Crusade was called.  Only question might be what took the Christians so long to fight back ?


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

I think they were probably too busy forcing Europe to be Christian.  Crusades didn't happen till after that was pretty much complete.



protectionist said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> Yes for gold, silver, territory...  Things you can hold and see, things of value.  But not for religion.  Charlemagne for example went to war with many to change their religion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the dumbest things anyone can ever do is to compare Christianity (ANYTHING it ever did) with Islam, when it comes to genocide.  Compared to Islam, no religion, nation, cult, or ideology even comes close to Islam's horrific record.  PLUS,* now* in 2014, it is Islam that is the aggressor, around the world (ISIS, Hamas, Al Shabbab, Boko Haram, etc) not Chrisitianity, or nations of the West.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> I think they were probably too busy forcing Europe to be Christian.  Crusades didn't happen till after that was pretty much complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're painting a picture to your own specifications.


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes but you say Islam.  Shouldn't you really be saying some evil groups that claim to be Islamic?  We don't want a religious war, history has proven that.



protectionist said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes for gold, silver, territory...  Things you can hold and see, things of value.  But not for religion.  Charlemagne for example went to war with many to change their religion.
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

[funny] yer last post is funny Brian !!


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 28, 2014)

How do you mean?  First crusade was 1096.  Viking Age goes to 1066, some of them would have still been pagan then.  By 1096 I'm sure most all of Europe was Christian.



protectionist said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they were probably too busy forcing Europe to be Christian.  Crusades didn't happen till after that was pretty much complete.
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Sep 28, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


That's about 600 million people in world, 750,000 right here in the USA.  Since you are so sure of this, what do propose?


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 28, 2014)

what was the score today----? Which religion or non religion killed the most people ?


----------



## Samson (Sep 28, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> what was the score today----? Which religion or non religion killed the most people ?



Well Dallas is winning against the Saints.


----------



## Mojo2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Well, we COULD all just adopt the attitude that since they're religiously protected we must lay down and hope Sharia law won't be too harsh and that our Muslim masters will be as kind as they say.

_After all, they seem so kind and loving.

Not like ISIS!

Ugh!

Those guys don't represent the *real *Islam, after all!_


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > what was the score today----? Which religion or non religion killed the most people ?
> ...



Actually they are crushing the Saints.........Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 28, 2014)

Billc said:


> Again, the various militia groups in Africa and Serbia are,actually behaving against the teachings of Jesus....right?  I don't remember him saying to go forth and kill and rape....so in those cases...they are not Christians....and according to the Ten Commandments...though they are really governed by the laws,of Noah, Carrying the lords name in vain is a mortal sin....
> 
> Islam...killing and slaving is part of their doctrine...right?   their prophet said it was okay and engaged in it himself....and it is codified in their holy book...right?
> 
> ...


Slavery is sanctioned by both testaments in the Bible.  As for Rape, take a look at Judges 21: 10- 24.

It is how the Bible and the Koran is interpreted that is important.  Both the Bible and the Koran are both filled with brutality and inhuman treatment for those that reject God..


----------



## Flopper (Sep 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > what was the score today----? Which religion or non religion killed the most people ?
> ...


Yeah, 24-0, pitiful


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 28, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Billc said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the various militia groups in Africa and Serbia are,actually behaving against the teachings of Jesus....right?  I don't remember him saying to go forth and kill and rape....so in those cases...they are not Christians....and according to the Ten Commandments...though they are really governed by the laws,of Noah, Carrying the lords name in vain is a mortal sin....
> ...



And here we go back in time centuries ago again !


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 28, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...




No problem, its easy to get that sort ofthing wrong, I do it too sometimes.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 28, 2014)

It is hard to fathom why liberals are justifying the horrific acts muslimd are doing.   They just are.  As muslim atrocities  multiply  liberals will work harder to justify more.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 28, 2014)

second in a week 

*Jacob Mugambi Muriithi*, a Muslim from Kenya, was arrested after he threatened to behead a coworker at the Bellevue Nursing Home. Muriithi told the coworker he “represented ISIS and that ISIS kills Christians.”

Fired Oklahoma City nursing home worker threatened beheading police say News OK


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

2nd muslim jailed . Oklahoma again , he says he kills Christians .   Young guy and he is in jail , quite a coincidence .   ---  Man says he represents ISIS threatens to cut off co-worker s hea www.krmg.com  ---


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

woops , sorry JON !!    --- guess you and I found pretty much at the same time .


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 28, 2014)

pismoe said:


> woops , sorry JON !!    --- guess you and I found pretty much at the same time .




we will see many more of these folks following the will of alla


----------



## pismoe (Sep 28, 2014)

yeah maybe , course they are just reading their book or being taught in the wrong way !!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > woops , sorry JON !!    --- guess you and I found pretty much at the same time .
> ...


Way to go out on a limb. What tipped you off that more nutcase Muslims would do something somewhere in the future?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> It is hard to fathom why liberals are justifying the horrific acts muslimd are doing.



Anything anti-Christian is to be sanctioned and praised as 'enlightened', along with anything Pat Robertson or some other evangelical has said something bad about; it's knee-jerk reactionary idiocy. A few years ago we had to read all about how 'tolerant' Islam was toward homosexuals for instance, and now we don't hear that any more, except from the tards who didn't get the memo that the propaganda spin had changed and moved on to the next set of lies. As can be sen here, many of the neurotic dumbasses actually think that having a few indigenous non-Muslim nut cases here means we have a solemn duty and moral obligation to import everybody else's psychotic nut cases here; such is the insanity of a mentality that can't distinguish between having an open and tolerant mind and having a big giant hole in their head.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2014)

pismoe said:


> yeah maybe , course they are just reading their book or being taught in the wrong way !!



No way to read the Koran wrong. It's an extremely violent and genocidal political ideology, exactly as Geert Wilder said it was when he stated it should be classified  as hate speech under most European legal systems.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 29, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> It is hard to fathom why liberals are justifying the horrific acts muslimd are doing.   They just are.  As muslim atrocities  multiply  liberals will work harder to justify more.




 I would offer here that liberals aren't.

 It is only the mindlessly conformist  leftist fundamentalists who are doing so, as what they are defending here is the very antithesis of true liberalism.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 1, 2014)

Good read:

*Call Oklahoma beheading what it is: Terrorism

[QUOTE*]
_*Editor's note:* Mel Robbins, a CNN commentator and legal analyst, is the founder of Inspire52.com, a news and entertainment site for women, and author of "Stop Saying You're Fine," about managing change. She speaks on leadership around the world and in 2014 was named outstanding news talk radio host by the Gracie Awards. Follow her on Twitter @melrobbins. The opinions expressed in this commentary are solely those of the author.
_
*(CNN)* -- Colleen Hufford, 54, was beheaded by Alton Nolen during a surprise attack at a Vaughan Foods plant in Oklahoma last week, according to police. Thankfully, before the terrorist -- yes, terrorist -- could behead another victim, Traci Johnson, he was shot by the company's CEO, Mark Vaughan, who is also a deputy sheriff.
The terrorist survived. Hufford, a wife, mother, and grandmother, did not. Her husband of 25 years was outside Vaughan Foods that afternoon, waiting to pick her up as he did every day, when he learned she was the victim of a terrorist attack.


It was a terrorist attack, and everyone knows it. Why won't the government say so? The Washington Post reports that the FBI found "no indication that Alton Alexander Nolen was copying the beheadings of journalists in Syria by the Islamic State ... adding that they are treating this as an incident of workplace violence."
Workplace violence? You can't be serious! Oh wait -- the FBI must mean "workplace violence" as in the case of Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan, the terrorist convicted in the 2009 Fort Hood shooting that killed 13 people and left many more wounded. Oh yeah, I remember that extremist attack carried out by a "soldier of Allah" -- but that's just workplace violence. It doesn't mean anything that Hasan is writing letters from death row to ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, begging to become a citizen of the self-procaimed Islamic State. Just a guy who got angry at work.
Prosecutor likely to seek death penalty
How dumb do you think we are? Fort Hood was an act of terrorism, the beheading of Hufford was an act of terrorism, and it's time the FBI, the President, and all of us started calling it that.
There are three reasons. First, it's important to give this barbaric crime the label it begs for -- not just because of the charges it should carry and the punishment that should be handed down, but because it's important, at every turn, to draw a very clear distinction between ISIS extremists and the silent majority of Muslims who are just as horrified as non-Muslim Americans
More than 100 Muslim clerics and scholars just condemned ISIS, outlining in 17 pages why ISIS' actions are an "offense to Islam, Muslims and to the entire world." They, too, are unfairly tarnished with every barbaric, terrorist act performed in the name of their religion.
Second, it's essential if we want to win the war on terror that we understand how technology has changed that war since 9/11.
President Obama admitted that the United States "underestimated" ISIS. And in his speech before the United Nations, he described ISIS as a "network of death" that must be defeated. I agree. And this "network of death" has managed to reach beyond the confines of Syria and the Middle East.


MORE: Call Oklahoma beheading what it is Terrorism Opinion - CNN.com


[/*QUOTE]*


----------



## Discombobulated (Oct 1, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Good read:
> 
> *Call Oklahoma beheading what it is: Terrorism
> 
> ...



So then you've finally uncovered the secret connection between this nut job and international terrorism.    Was he working for ISIS?  Or was he more conservative minded and decided to stay with Al Qaeda?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 3, 2014)

Brain357 said:


> Yes but you say Islam.  Shouldn't you really be saying some evil groups that claim to be Islamic?  We don't want a religious war, history has proven that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You HAVE an ideological war.  Islam is not a religion.


----------

